# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 23:55)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

boa noite 

Bem, vence o 1º Seguimento Litoral Centro criado, ou não! 

Dia marcado por céu nublado com algumas abertas, aguaceiros pontualmente fortes que foram diminuindo de frequência, vento em geral fraco embora por vezes apresentasse rajadas mais fortes.

A noite prossegue calma e mais fresca com vento fraco a nulo e sem precipitação.
De momento estão por aqui cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 02:11)

Com céu pouco nublado, sigo com 14,2ºC e humidade nos 72%.

Vento fraco e pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## NfrG (1 Nov 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia!
Céu pouco nublado e uns frescos 14º. Vento moderado.


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia , céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 16,3ºC , precipitação acumulada de 0,1mm , vento agora mais fraco do que esta madrugada


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia.

Noite de completa estagnação, tendo a mínima não descido abaixo dos *13,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,1ºC, humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2010 às 11:26)

Bom Dia

Bem, mais um mês que começa, e começa com o céu nublado com abertas e o vento sopra moderado por vezes forte de N, a Minima foi de 9.9ºC.


----------



## rcjla (1 Nov 2010 às 12:45)

Céu muito nublado e fresco : 16ºC


----------



## PDias (1 Nov 2010 às 12:59)

Bom dia,

por aqui céu com muitas nuvens com algumas abertas esporádicas, a temperatura está nos 16,8ºC e 74% hum/rel. , a miníma foi de 12,6ºC, durante a madrugada ocorreram alguns chuviscos que acumulou 0,3mm, a pressão encontra-se nos 1020,2 hpa, o vento está moderado de N (rajada máx. 39,2Km/h).

Até logo!


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2010 às 13:55)

Boas

Mínima foi de 13,9ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado o vento é fraco e a temperatura está nos 18,8ºC

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus Spissatus, e 16,2ºC. A tarde segue fresca, com vento fraco a moderado.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

Boas , céu com algumas abertas e temperatura actual de 16,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 16:48)

Vento moderado a forte, e 15,2ºC. A máxima não passou dos *17,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 68%.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

16.7ºC 1019.6 hPa 68%

Tarde bastante ventosa a rondar os 25 e os 35 km/h na Piedade.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

14,6ºC estagnados, com céu muito nublado. Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

Boa noite!

De volta à Amadora sigo agora com 15.6ºC e vento moderado com rajadas fortes!


----------



## DRC (1 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Fresco por aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, com uma temperatura actual de *14,8ºC*, humidade relativa nos 79% e o vento a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## NfrG (1 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

Boa Noite

Sigo com 14,5º e céu praticamente limpo.


Só um aparte: porque é que, segundo o último post, já são 22:29? É do meu sistema, ou o fórum está com algum problema no horário?


----------



## Microburst (1 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tarde bastante ventosa a rondar os 25 e os 35 km/h na Piedade.



Bastante ventosa mesmo, meu vizinho da Piedade. A procissão da Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso, aqui em Cacilhas, foi toda corrida a muito vento, frio o suficiente para já me correr o pingo.  Sigo neste momento com 15.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Boa noite!
Hoje ainda acumulei mais 2mm de precipitação, perto da meia noite...
Quanto ao resto do dia, foi de céu nublado com abertas, algum vento e temperatura amena.
De momento, 15.7ºC, 72%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
19.1ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

Microburst disse:


> Bastante ventosa mesmo, meu vizinho da Piedade. A procissão da Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso, aqui em Cacilhas, foi toda corrida a muito vento, frio o suficiente para já me correr o pingo.  Sigo neste momento com 15.0ºC.



Oh vizinho este tempo é pródigo em constipações e quem não se previne é tiro e queda.

15.2ºC 1021.6 hPa 77%

Mantém-se o vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2010 às 10:05)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 11,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2010 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Manhã marcada pelo nevoeiro que entretanto se encontra em dissipação. Bastante fresquinho matinal.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *13,5ºC*, em mais uma noite sem descidas abruptas. 

De momento sigo com 18,0ºC e o Sol brilha alegremente. Humidade nos 63% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## jppm (2 Nov 2010 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Devido a vários problemas causados na minha habitação por causa das ultimas chuvadas irei ter que avançar para obras já hoje. No entanto, está tudo com receio que possa vir de novo a chuva em breve. Alguém por aqui que tenha mais ou menos uma ideia de quando voltará a chuva para a zona de Lisboa?

Peço desculpa se estou a escrever no tópico errado.

Cumprimentos,
jppm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 13:14)

jppm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Devido a vários problemas causados na minha habitação por causa das ultimas chuvadas irei ter que avançar para obras já hoje. No entanto, está tudo com receio que possa vir de novo a chuva em breve. Alguém por aqui que tenha mais ou menos uma ideia de quando voltará a chuva para a zona de Lisboa?
> 
> ...



A chuva só voltará no próximo fim-de-semana, e mesmo assim ainda não se sabe. A semana será seca.


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 13:21)

Mínima de *14,1ºC.*
Neste momento estão *19,8ºC* de temperatura, a humidade está nos 60% , a pressão nos 1024 hpa e o vento sopra fraco a 2,1 km/hora. O céu apresenta-se limpo.

Registos da estação agora disponíveis em: www.meteopovoa.site.vu


----------



## jppm (2 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> A chuva só voltará no próximo fim-de-semana, e mesmo assim ainda não se sabe. A semana será seca.



Ao menos isso! A ver se consigo resolver estes problemas a tempo e horas das próximas chuvadas. O raio da agua só me dá problemas!


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

Boas

Mínima de 10.6ºC
Agora 20.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.

Dia de nevoeiro intenso (até deixou 0,5mm de precipitação) até cerca das 12H00, tendo o céu se tornado pouco nublado.

Max: 20,5ºC

Min: 6,7ºC

Neste momento arrefece rapidamente, estando 13,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Máxima de 21.4ºC

Agora 16.7ºC


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a máxima de hoje foi *20,0ºC*.
Neste momento a temperatura vai nos *15,6ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.1ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Boas

Máxima de 21,9ºC
Mínima de 13,7ºC

Agora estão 16,6ºC, 73%HR, 1023hpa  e vento fraco

Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Temperatura máxima de *18,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,6ºC, humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Jodamensil (2 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Boas noites pessoal.
Segue fresca esta noite ate agora. Temperatura nos 13,9ºC e humidade em 84%. Pressão nos 1024 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.7ºC

T.Minima: 8.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, mas nem assim mais fresco, especialmente na mínima...
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 15.9ºC, 75%HR, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.1ºC
20.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

13.3ºc


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (2 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

pequena subida para os 14.3ºC e humidade mantém se 84%


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

olá 

O dia esteve agradável, com céu praticamente limpo onde se destacavam apenas alguns Cirrus mas muito dispersos. O vento predominou de norte e de um modo geral apresentava-se moderado.

A temperatura máxima chegou apenas aos *19.8ºC*.

A noite prossegue ventosa em regime de nortada e relativamente fresca.

*Actuais*: 15.7ºC - 79% hr


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC, em lenta subida.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

*Valores de 02Nov*:

Máximos: 19.8ºC - 79% hr
mínimos: 14.2ºC - 51% hr

*Actuais*: 16.1ºC - 80% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de 02/11/2010


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2010 às 07:13)

Bom dia.

Esta noite foi um _déjà vú_. Igualmente com a estagnação presente. Mínima de *14,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC, humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2010 às 09:28)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *14,3ºC*
Neste momento estão *15,3ºC* de temperatura, cerca de 85% de humidade, pressão atmosférica nos 1026,3 hPa, ponto de orvalho nos 12,6ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 7,6ºC.

Neste momento, nevoeiro vento nulo e ainda 13,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

Início de tarde bastante agradável, com 21,0ºC e céu limpo.

Humidade nos 65% e pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2010 às 15:30)

Mínima de 9.3ºC

Agora 23.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,1ºC, humidade nos 76% e neblina.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

Máxima de 23.9ºC

Agora 19.2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

max.23,8ºC
Min:12,3ºC

Agora 19,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

A temperatura tem descido a um ritmo agradável, encontrando-me actualmente com 16,1ºC.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2010 às 20:04)

Extremos de hoje:

*22.9 °C (15:29 UTC)*
*9.7 °C (07:23 UTC)*

Dia bastante agradável...


----------



## NfrG (3 Nov 2010 às 20:09)

Boa noite.

Sigo com céu limpo e 17,9º.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

Por aqui a hoje a máxima registada ficou-se pelos *21,1ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

Extremos do dia


24.6 ºC (14:51)
6.9 ºC (07:18)

Cai rápido, pois neste momento tem - 1.3º que ontem a mesma hora. Para a semana continua a prometer frio, a ver vamos.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, temperatura (demasiado) amena...
Sigo com 16.6ºC, 79%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13ºC
20.8ºC.

Amanhã o IM prevê 25ºC de máxima para Lisboa... será?!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2010 às 23:24)

Sigo com *13,8ºC*, valor mínimo do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 86%, pressão a 1025 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Profetaa (3 Nov 2010 às 23:31)

Olá.
Por cá intenso nevoeiro....


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

olá 

Um dia bastante luminoso com céu de um modo geral limpo, um pouco quente e com vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

*Valores de 03-Nov*:
máximos: 24.0ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 15.0ºC - 49% hr

O céu permanece sem nuvens e o vento é quase inexistente.

*Actuais*: 16.2ºC - 78% hr


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 08:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia.

Hoje, mínima de *12,1ºC*. De momento sigo com 16,6ºC e céu limpo.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 14.1ºC, seguindo agora com 15.3ºC... vamos lá ver então até onde vai a temperatura.
Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

A temperatura sobe rapidamente, encontrando-se já nos 19,5ºC.

Humidade a 69%.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 12:45)

Início de tarde quente, com 22,4ºC e humidade nos 51%.

Vento fraco/nulo e pressão nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (4 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

O dia amanheceu solarengo e assim permanece.

Neste momento uns bestiais 24,1ºC.


----------



## NfrG (4 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

Boa tarde

E que calor! Sigo com céu limpo e 25º.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2010 às 15:56)

Mínima de 12.0ºC

Agora 24.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Por aqui a máxima foi agradável, embora algo longe dos valores previstos pelo IM...
Máxima de 22.4ºC.
De momento, ainda 20.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

Registos do dia de hoje:

Mínima: *13,1ºC*
Máxima: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 18:54)

Hoje esteve um calor do _caraças_  

Ainda estão 21,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Extremos de hoje:

*24.2 °C (14:53 UTC)*
*9.1 °C (07:38 UTC)*

Dia com um calor agradável. Na próxima semana o cenário muda de figura.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 19.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 18,7ºC.

Curioso, o cenário em Lisboa. 19h e ainda cerca de 21ºC. Pelos _ares_ do Saldanha, contraste interessantíssimo entre as decorações de Natal e os _tops_/mangas-curtas que ainda se observavam pelas ruas.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

Boas

Máx:*25,8ºC*
Min: *13,4ºC*


----------



## NfrG (4 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

HoSpot, na próxima semana muda de calor para frio, ou de sol para chuva? 
É que segundo IM, chove segunda e terça-feira e o resto dos dias é de sol, mas com temperaturas bastante mais baixas do que, por exemplo, o dia de hoje.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

NfrG disse:


> HoSpot, na próxima semana muda de calor para frio, ou de sol para chuva?
> É que segundo IM, chove segunda e terça-feira e o resto dos dias é de sol, mas com temperaturas bastante mais baixas do que, por exemplo, o dia de hoje.



É isso, chuva e vento no principio da semana e com isso chega mais frio...


----------



## NfrG (4 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Já tenho saudades de frio. Mas quando falo de frio, falo de temperaturas próximas de 0º. 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

NfrG disse:


> Já tenho saudades de frio. Mas quando falo de frio, falo de temperaturas próximas de 0º.



Isso no litoral só lá pra Janeiro, e não durante mais de 3 dias.


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Boas , por aqui 12,5ºC e céu limpo


----------



## meteo (4 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Boa noite!


Por aqui foi um dia muito agradável,manhã fresca e tarde a aquecer bem...Sabem bem estas tardes quentinhas...Hoje e Amanhã devem ser as ultimas tardes quentes deste ano,e até à próxima Primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

19,7ºC

Estamos a 4 de Novembro 2010


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Noite veranesca, sem dúvida, com *18,3ºC* neste momento, e a subir!

Humidade nos 68%.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Agora:

Cais do Sodré *21,3ºC* 
Moita *13,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Cais do Sodré *21,3ºC*



O ventinho de NE proporciona coisas loucas 

Ainda 19,7ºC tou pra ver que mínima terei.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, *19,3ºC*. Segue calma, esta noite de Agosto.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Máxima de 24.6ºC

Agora 16.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Cheguei agora da rua. Está uma noite de verão. 
19,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.
A máxima foi de 24,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## rcjla (5 Nov 2010 às 00:14)

*19,6ºC* 

Vamos ver se a mínima de 13ºC se cumpre.Senão for esta madrugada,deverá ser antes da meia-noite seguinte. 

Edit:às 22h a temperatura era de 17ºC.Bela subida.


----------



## rcjla (5 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

Pressão muito elevada:1025hpa com máximo de 1027hpa.Hr nos 60%.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

olá 

Mais um dia passou sem grandes alterações, um autêntico Verão de S. Martinho que ainda poderá ter um revés no próprio dia! Veremos...

*Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 24.6ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 14.3ºC - 44% hr

*Actuais*: 17.9ºC - 62% hr


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2010 às 07:05)

Bom dia.

A noite foi quente, mas a temperatura acabou por descer suficiente para se registar mínima de *15,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 16,1ºC, humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2010 às 09:33)

Uma mínima de Junho por aqui: 15,2ºC.

Agora sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de 17,0ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2010 às 10:35)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a mínima foi de *15,7ºC.*
Neste momento estão *18,1ºC *de temperatura e 72% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2010 às 11:11)

Sigo com 21,2ºC actualmente, e céu limpo.

Uma brisa fraca, e 49% de humidade. A pressão mantém-se alta, nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 15:36)

Dia muito quente, estou com 23,2ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2010 às 16:47)

Mínima de 14.1ºC

Agora 24.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Mínima de 14.2ºC.
Esteve muito calor, muito mesmo 
Máxima de *25.8ºC* !!


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2010 às 20:07)

boa noite 

Mais um dia quente um pouco à semelhança de ontem; não sei ainda que máxima foi atingida esta tarde lá por casa mas penso que tenha subido mais um pouco; a mínima da madrugada não desceu além dos *14.9ºC*.

Por aqui estão cerca de uns agradáveis *19ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

A tarde foi de pólo e calças de sarja.
Já ontem o peso dos trajes foram idênticos e anteontem também. 

Sabe bem este sol de Outono, depois de um fim-de-semana com muita precipitação e frio (Serra da Estrela).

Amanhã a temperatura já desce ligeiramente, e na segunda-feira estará de volta a chuva.

Tempo óptimo para não se enjoar de nada. 

Hoje, máxima de 23,8ºC.
Agora sigo com 18,2ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2010 às 21:04)

Verifiquei que ontem e hoje registei máximas mais baixas e humidade mais elevada que a maioria das estações vizinhas. A máxima de hoje foi de *22,4ºC*, tendo algumas estações daqui da região de Lisboa registado máximas  2/3ºC mais elevadas que a registada aqui. Acham normal ou será algum problema da estação?


----------



## Microburst (5 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Por Almada esteve um lindo dia... de Primavera! Registei 24,4ºC às 14h50, estando neste momento uns agradáveis 19ºC. Contudo, para as bandas da Moita, Lavradio e Palmela notam-se já algumas pequenas línguas de nevoeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

DRC disse:


> Verifiquei que ontem e hoje registei máximas mais baixas e humidade mais elevada que a maioria das estações vizinhas. A máxima de hoje foi de *22,4ºC*, tendo algumas estações daqui da região de Lisboa registado máximas  2/3ºC mais elevadas que a registada aqui. Acham normal ou será algum problema da estação?



Normal, o vento tem estado de NE-E e recebes aí a brisa do Tejo.

Extremos de Hoje:

*25,3 °C (14:25 UTC)* Máxima do mês
*9,3 °C (07:11 UTC)*

Já agora deixo aqui as máximas de Novembro desde que tenho registos:

2007 - 26,4ºC
2008 - 21,8ºC
2009 - 25,8ºC

Só para mostrar que este tipo de máximas é perfeitamente normal neste mês.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Máxima de *26,6ºC* e mínima de 11.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

olá 

A noite prossegue calma e muito agradável, talvez até demais na minha opinião, com céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo que parece deslocar-se de NNE.

*Valores de 05 Nov*:
máximos: 25.0ºC - 74% hr
mínimos: 14.9ºC - 36% hr

*actuais*: 17.7ºC - 70% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2010 às 00:52)

DRC disse:


> Verifiquei que ontem e hoje registei máximas mais baixas e humidade mais elevada que a maioria das estações vizinhas. A máxima de hoje foi de *22,4ºC*, tendo algumas estações daqui da região de Lisboa registado máximas  2/3ºC mais elevadas que a registada aqui. Acham normal ou será algum problema da estação?



Basta estares num vale não muito exposto a Sul e tudo isso é normal para a época.

Nos vales as brisas são fracas e fazem com que a humidade concentrada durante a madrugada não desapareça completamente. Por outro lado, a exposição solar é menor e a temperatura nunca se elevará tanto como em locais mais expostos.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Max: 25,8ºC

Min: 9,7ºC

Neste momento 11,1ºC e já se nota que será uma madrugada de nevoeiro.


----------



## rcjla (6 Nov 2010 às 01:00)

Mira-Sintra : 14ºC

Queluz : 18ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2010 às 01:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 14,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2010 às 03:41)

Temperatura estabilizada na casa dos 14ºC, com 14,5ºC actualmente.

Humidade a 75% e pressão nos 1024 hPa.

O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2010 às 08:06)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC

T.Minima: 8.0ºC

Hoje a Minima foi de 7.7ºC.


----------



## Rainy (6 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

Sera que o nevoeiro q tá a descer a costa, vai chegar aqui ou vai-se dissipar entretanto


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

Noite calma, com temperatura mínima de *12,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,0ºC, tendo já atingido os *21,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 60% e pressão nos 1023 hPa, com o céu a manter-se limpo.


----------



## NfrG (6 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu limpo, que se mantém. 21º e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (6 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

Já vai arrefecendo por aqui com *15,9ºC* de temperatura actual.
Há alguma neblina/nevoeiro nos pontos mais elevados que passa rapidamente devido ao vento moderado.


----------



## DMiguel (6 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Boa tarde! 

A manhã começou com algum sol e um ar frio que rapidamente trouxe nevoeiro e posteriormente céu encoberto.

Agora estão 15ºC e vento fraco.

Um dia agradável e calmo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

Por esta hora apenas estão 15ºC !  
Avizinha-se uma noite fria, parece-me


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

boa noite 

Acentua-se já a diferença entre as temperaturas verificadas durante a tarde e os cerca de *15ºC* actuais. A manga curta da tarde pode mais logo dar lugar a um bom casaco! 

Céu limpo, vento em geral fraco de NNW.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

É, a entrada de humidade está a impedir que as temperaturas desçam abruptamente.
O céu por aqui está parcialmente nublado, o vento desloca-se fraco de NNW e ainda estão cerca de *15ºC*.


----------



## DRC (6 Nov 2010 às 21:06)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *15,1ºC* com a humidade a aumentar. 
Céu nublado e alguma neblina.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Setubal:

Max:22,1ºC
Mín:12,1ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 88%Hr, 1020,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Estou pela Aroeira e sigo agora com 12.8ºC (fresquinho)


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Boa noite.

Após o nevoeiro matinal, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Max: 24,1ºC

Min: 7,3ºC

Neste momento, neblina, vento fraco e ainda uns amenos 13,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 14,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2010 às 00:59)

olá 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens aparentemente por pequenos fractus mas dispersos, o vento sopra fraco de NNW.
*
Valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 24.2ºC - 82% hr
mínimos: 14.2ºC - 51% hr

*actuais*: 15.1ºC - 79% hr


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia.

A mínima esta madrugada foi de 11,3ºC.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 12,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2010 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Aqui a mínima não desceu dos 14,2ºC...

Agora estão 19,2ºC, 66%Hr, 1016,3hPa e o vento sopra agora moderado de NW máximo até agora de 34km/h (10.35)

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *14,0ºC*.

Neste momento chove, com 16,6ºC. Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Nov 2010 às 12:47)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *10.8ºC*.

Agora sigo com 18.2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## meteo (7 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

Há pouco choveu fraco.
Por agora céu muito nublado,e Sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens.


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

Boas
Pela Louriceira cé muito nublado por cumulus, vento moderado com rajadas de NNW ( 15-30km.h), periodos de chuva fraca a moderada e 17º..


----------



## pmtoliveira (7 Nov 2010 às 13:03)

Em Cascais já cairam dois aguaceiros fracos. De momento está  algo nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Os aguaceiros fracos sucedem-se, com *15,3ºC* neste momento.

Humidade a 76% e vento moderado a forte.

Pressão em queda rápida, nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Teles (7 Nov 2010 às 15:43)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado , vento moderado a forte e temperatura actual de 15,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Está fresco, 14,9ºC 

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2010 às 17:03)

boa tarde 

Na minha opinião, um dia mais interessante onde o azul não dominou; no geral o céu apresentou muita nebulosidade, algumas abertas e períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros de variada intensidade sobretudo desde o início da tarde. Vento fraco a moderado predominando de NW.

Desde há pouco que o céu apresenta poucas nuvens à base de pequenos cumulus fractus mas muito dispersos.

A temperatura ronda os *15ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Tempo fresco 15.2ºC e um vento moderado 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto, tem estado um dia bem instável...
De manhã, já apanhei uma bela molha após um aguaceiro moderado, e da parta da tarde, abriu o Sol, mas apareceu o vento, muito vento.
Rajadas fortes a muito fortes, que tornavam bem desconfortável o passeio junto ao mar...
Temperatura certa não sei, não trouxe estação, mas tem estado fresco, na casa dos 17ºC.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2010 às 18:21)

Depois da manhã de céu encoberto, tendo chegado a chuviscar, a tarde já teve boas abertas com o vento a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade.

Max: 16,4ºC

Neste momento 11,6ºC e até às 24H00 será registada o valor a temperatura mínima do dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Diferente de ontem por esta hora em que a temperatura permanecia estagnada nos cerca de 15ºC, parece hoje estar mais disposta a baixar os seus valores mínimos, a diferença não é muita se bem que as condições para tal pareçam mais propícias.

De momento o termómetro situa-se entre os*13*/*14ºC*.


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

Está frescote, estou com *13,9ºC* a apenas 0,3ºC de atingir a mínima do dia de *13,6ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Está frio !  
Tenho 13.6ºC, mas a temperatura do vento é de 12.2ºC !
Algum vento, mas penso que o forte do vento deverá começar de madrugada.
A pressão vai descendo, 1015hPa, embora já tenha estado nos 1014hPa.
O cheiro a lareira já se sente.  

PS: 19:47 - WindChill a ir á temperatura de 8.6ºC !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2010 às 20:05)

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia por aqui foi de céu nublado com abertas e o vento soprou fraco de NW, infelizmente não houve chuva por cá, mas em coruche ainda chegou a cair fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.9ºC
T.Minima: 11.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2010 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *17,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,6ºC, humidade nos 77% e pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 12,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

olá 

Estranho que a temperatura não parece ter descido aos valores já por aqui referidos, realmente não se nota, o que é certo é que também a mesma aqui por casa está em sintonia com esses valores!
O céu apresenta algumas nuvens médias mais a oeste enquanto que aqui está quase limpo e o vento apresenta-se fraco vindo de NW.

*valores de 07Nov*:
máximos: 18.1ºC - 79% hr
mínimos: 13.0ºC - 49% hr

*actuais*: 13.0ºC - 80% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2010 às 01:58)

A temperatura tem apresentado algumas pequenas oscilações e já chuviscou.

actuais: 12.7ºC - 73% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2010 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 7.4ºC, por agora estão 14.6ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *12,4ºC*. Com a entrada da nebulosidade mais consistente, como seria de esperar, estagnou.

Por agora chove fraco, com 14,5ºC. Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1010 hPa, (-15hPa/48h | -8hPa/24h).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

bom dia 

O destaque até ao momento vai para o vento que se sente moderado e por vezes forte vindo de Oeste, quanto à precipitação, ela tem surgido em períodos regulares e de um modo geral fraca.

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada atingiu os *12.1ºC*.

*actuais*: 16.8ºC - 82% hr


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

Neste momento chuva e vento moderados e 13,4ºC.

Precip. - 2,5mm


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

Céu muito nublado e alalguns aguaceiros que até ao momento renderam 0,8 mm.

Estou com 15,8ºC e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

*1mm* acumulado, com 16,8ºC de temperatura actual.

Vento moderado a forte, e humidade nos 76%.


----------



## meteo (8 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui já choveu fraco.Agora já estão boas abertas e vento moderado a forte!


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

Vai continuando a chover fraco e a temperatura máxima até ao momento é de 13,9ºC, um valor que já não existia desde dia 03ABR10.

Precip: 3,5mm

EDIT: Já passou para os 4,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2010 às 15:53)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o acumulado vai nos 2.7mm, por agora chuvisca.


----------



## Costa (8 Nov 2010 às 16:40)

Tomar está reportar 25.9ºC segundo o IM?


----------



## lsalvador (8 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

Costa disse:


> Tomar está reportar 25.9ºC segundo o IM?



Como já não é proibido fazer queimadas, devem ter feito alguma junto a estação 


Nota : A estação do Aeródromo de Valdonas neste momento esta desmontada devido a avaria, provavelmente alguém se esqueceu de desligar o envio de dados para o site.


----------



## NfrG (8 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

Boa Fim de tarde/Noite

Dia marcado por céu nublado, com abertas, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado.
Por agora céu muito nublado. E para amanhã, segundo o IM, o tempo agrava-se, mas pelos vistos, temporariamente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

E já vou com 5.7mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

1.5mm acumulados por já e céu nublado.
Algum frio ( 14ºC).


----------



## NfrG (8 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

15,3º e chove fraco mas acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

Já atingi 1 mm, neste momento vai _borrifando_ acompanhado de vento forte de oeste.

Estou com 15,2ºC e 1004,3 hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

boa noite 

Desde o início do dia que o céu muito nublado se manteve, embora com algumas abertas sobretudo à tarde e alguns períodos de chuva fraca.
Desde há pouco que a precipitação se mantém mais regular, até ao momento sob chuva fraca e o vento, esse ao longo do dia mostrou-se moderado a forte predominado de Oeste.

Por agora estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

Neste momento estão *14,8ºC* de temperatura e 86% de humidade.
Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas. Acumulados *1,5 mm* de chuva.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte passei o dia com 0,6mm acumulados e agora depois este aguaceiro fiquei com 2,2mm 

Máxima de 18,9ºC
Mínima de 13,2ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de 55km/h

Temperatura actual de 16,0ºc e pressão nos 1004,6hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Neste momento 13.9ºC

Acumulou 2.2mm

Mínima de 8.8ºC
Máxima de 17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *17,2ºC*.

Aguaceiros fracos sucedem-se, seguindo com *2mm*, e temperatura nos 14,9ºC.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1005 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

Isto por cá está valente vou com 8.5mm


----------



## Profetaa (8 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Boas.
Por agora não chove,15.3º de temperatura, pressão 997.9
Hoje, 6.35mm acumulados.
Rajada maxima no dia de hoje 47.9 km/h.


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

O vento ora intensifica se ora acalma. Neste momento com rajadas bem fortes. 
Temperatura nos 15.2ºC 84% de humidade e pressão nos 1004 e a dexer


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Nov 2010 às 22:39)

Jodamensil disse:


> O vento ora intensifica se ora acalma. Neste momento com rajadas bem fortes.
> Temperatura nos 15.2ºC 84% de humidade e pressão nos 1004 e a dexer



"Dexer"???


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Aqui por Setúbal noite calma o vento nem é forte é fraco a moderado...espero que se intensifique ao fim da madrugada e manha de amanha

Temperatura actual de 16,6ºC a precipitação acumulada hoje é de 2,4mm 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Precipitação - 1,2 mm


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2010 às 01:14)

O vento continua fraco por aqui a temperatura é amena 16,2ºC e ainda não registei precipitação desde as 00h a pressão é de 1001,6hPa a descer

Tem Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 02:37)

1000,0 hpa

Estou com 15,9ºC e vento moderado/forte de oeste.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 06:38)

Que braveza de vento.
Moderado a forte de oeste.
E acompanhado de um aguaceiro forte, agora!

Sigo com 3mm acumulados hoje.
Ontem fiquei por 1mm.

Quanto a temperatura, está agora nos 14,5ºC.


----------



## jpalhais (9 Nov 2010 às 08:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> "Dexer"???



Deve ser "Pitalhês" ...


----------



## Lousano (9 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi presenteada com períodos de chuva, que renderam 8,9mm.

Neste momento 11,8ºC e a pressão já em subida, após um mínimo de 997,2hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2010 às 09:19)

Por aqui esta madrugada rendeu 6mm, o que faz um total deste evento 14,5mm, nada mau, a Minima de hoje foi de 13.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *13,8ºC*, nesta noite marcada por chuva fraca.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus, e 15,7ºC.

Humidade a 67% e pressão a 1001 hPa, (-24hPa/72h | -17hPa/48h | -9hPa/24h) sendo que atingi um mínimo de *999 hPa*.

Acumulados* 3mm* de precipitação desde o início do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

A pressão mínima foi de 997,8 hpa .






Rajada máxima até ao momento 77 km/h.

Estou com 15,9ºC e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Depois de um fim de semana em São Martinho do Porto, eis-me de regresso à nave mãe...
Sigo com céu nublado com abertas, vento forte, e já não chove há algum tempo e hoje ainda não acumulei nada, ao contrário de ontem que contabilizei 2mm.
Temperatura nos 17.5ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

[/VIDEO]http://www.surftotal.com/pt/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=1792&Itemid=100


http://penichekitecenter.com/Conteudos/webcam_en.asp


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2010 às 12:29)

Boas

Por Setúbal esta espécie de evento que nem isso lhe chamo apenas deixou esta madrugada 2,0mm e uma rajada de 50km/h ainda menos do que ontem... mínima de 15,0ºC deve ser batida antes das 00h a pressão mínima foi de 998,9hpa pelas 5h59m

Agora sol algumas nuvens e 18,2ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NW e pressão de 1000,9hpa


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2010 às 13:15)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado/forte que deixou mais *2,0 mm*. 
O aguaceiro fez a temperatura descer dos 16,4ºc para os 15,0ºC actuais. 
Precipitação desde as 0h: *6,6 mm*.

EDIT 13H21: Apesar de já ter parado de chover a temperatura continua em queda, estando actualmente nos *13,9ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

Uma queda brutal da temperatura em poucos minutos.


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2010 às 14:15)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro que deixou mais *1,5 mm *de chuva.
Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas: *10,3 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2010 às 15:01)

por aqui á pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro que rendeu 1.7mm, total de hoje: 7.7mm


----------



## DMiguel (9 Nov 2010 às 15:37)

O mar na Nazaré está horrível. Chegou a uma zona da marginal durante a madrugada, sem estragos.

Em São Martinho do Porto, (que é uma baía) o cais está também um caos.

Acho coerente terem lançado o alerta vermelho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Mais um aguaceiro que caiu e mais 0,5mm.


----------



## Lousano (9 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

E 

Não estava à espera desta. E parece que vem aí um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

Duas quedas acentuadas durante o dia.


----------



## Lousano (9 Nov 2010 às 17:10)

E o aguaceiro deixou 3,5mm e apenas um trovão.

Acumulados hoje: 17,3mm

EDIT: Com o aguaceiro atingiu-se a temperatura mínima de hoje até ao momento - 10,1ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

Máxima de 15.9ºC
Agora 12.6ºC que é a mínima do dia até agora.

Acumulou 2.2mm

A pressão mínima foi de 995.8 mb


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal foi assim:

Mínima:*14,1ºC (17:26)* pode alterar até as 00h
Máxima:*18,8ºC (12:05)*

Rajada máxima:*50km/h (04:42)*

Precipitação total:*2,8mm* rain rate máximo:*19,6mm/h (05:37)*

Agora em tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## iceworld (9 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

Fortes aguaceiros  acompanhados quase sempre de vento forte tem sido o prato do dia por aqui.
A cada aguaceiro a temp. desce bruscamente.


----------



## NfrG (9 Nov 2010 às 18:18)

Por aqui, o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, que ao longo do dia foram desaparecendo, dando lugar a céu nublado com abertas.
Por agora, céu praticamente limpo e 14º.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Pessoal por volta das 17:35 horas uma vaga brutal invadiu toda a marginal da Nazaré. 
Não consegui filmar, tive literalmente de fugir, mas tenho algumas fotos dos momentos após a vaga. 
Apesar do pessoal da Nazaré dizer que já aconteceu algumas vezes eu nunca tinha visto e estou impressionado...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

Hoje foi um dia de muita chuva, acumulei 6mm.
Muito frio também,8º de WindChill.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2010 às 19:16)

Aqui ficam alguns registos do mar revolto pela Nazaré






Aqui uma foto uns minutos antes da grande vaga...





Já depois da maior vaga do dia...(por volta das 17:40 horas)





























Alguns minutos depois a marginal ainda estava completamente alagada...











A àgua chegou ao fim da praça das esplanadas 





Após a vaga a maior parte dos comerciantes tratou de fechar as lojas.





Nazaré 2010-11-09


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ficam alguns registos do mar revolto pela Nazaré



Impressionantes registos Brigantia!


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Espectaculares fotos, Brigantia.

  Por essa hora, dei a minha volta tradicional pela Foz de Douro, havia muita ondulação, mas as ondas quebravam ao largo, chegavam à costa com muita espuma mas mais fracas.

  Por aqui, em termos de ondulação e altura, o facto das ondas virem de noroeste limitou a sua força.

  Pelos vistos, na Nazaré a situação foi diferente...


----------



## DMiguel (9 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Meu deus! :O
Já tinha visto acontecer isso várias vezes na Nazaré mas não tanto!

Bem ..


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

DMiguel disse:


> Meu deus! :O
> Já tinha visto acontecer isso várias vezes na Nazaré mas não tanto!
> 
> Bem ..



Pois eu nunca tinha visto...foi impresionante.

Aqui fica mais um vídeo deste fim de tarde.


----------



## joao henriques (9 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

DMiguel disse:


> O mar na Nazaré está horrível. Chegou a uma zona da marginal durante a madrugada, sem estragos.
> 
> Em São Martinho do Porto, (que é uma baía) o cais está também um caos.
> 
> Acho coerente terem lançado o alerta vermelho.



confirmo !estive esta tarde na nazare e nunca na vida vi o mar assim!impressionante a altura das ondas!a policia teve de cortar a marginal pois as ondas ja entravam na marginal com muita facilidade!como gosto de ver as coisas bem de perto apanhei com a espuma de uma onda e fiquei um pintainho!mas valeu a pena!!


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

A TVI esteve durante a tarde na Nazaré, mas não registou a grande vaga das 17:40 horas.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/galeria_nova.html?mul_id=13345062






> Mar invade avenida marginal da Nazaré
> 
> 
> O mar galgou esta tarde a Avenida do Mar, na Nazaré, provocando estragos num estabelecimento, inundações em várias caves e o arrastamento de uma viatura.
> ...


© Diário Digital






Mais uns vídeos após a grande onda.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2010 às 21:25)

boa noite 

Grandes fotos da Nazaré *Brigantia*, uma das mais belas praias em Portugal, apesar de protegida da corrente marítima dominante de norte pelo seu promontório, a cota baixa a que se encontra a sua marginal é o seu ponto mais fraco. Pensei em deslocar-me até lá mas a falta de tempo não permitiu.
_

O dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado, boas abertas durante a tarde, alguns aguaceiros fracos à mistura e vento moderado a forte de WNW.
De momento tudo bem mais calmo, sem precipitação e a temperatura a rondar uns fresquinhos *13ºC*.


----------



## Rain (9 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Bons registos Brigantina


----------



## Profetaa (9 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Boas.
Numa voltinha á Praia de Mira, á pouco, posso dizer que por lá estava uma ventania....Impossivel andar na rua...!!
Como era de noite não deu pra ver bem a altura das ondas, mas não me pareceu nada de anormal. A maré estava baixa.
Por cá não chove e o vento é fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Bons registos brigantia, imagino o pânico que se instalou


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

A noite está calminha a temperatura é de 14,2ºC a humidade de 74% a pressão está nos 1005,3hPa e o vento é fraco

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

Grandes imagens Brigantia!!!

Sempre em cima do acontecimento, mas numa próxima oportunidade deves filmar mais perto do mar!!! lol


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Bons registos, *Brigantia*.

---

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC, humidade nos 74% e céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros fracos vão-se sucedendo esporadicamente.

Pressão em subida, nos 1006 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## Nuno_1010 (10 Nov 2010 às 00:28)

*Baleal​*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

olá 

Ao chegar a casa, alguns aguaceiros já ocorridos, muito breves e até de intensidade moderada, vento fraco, por vezes moderado de WNW.

*Valores de 08Nov*:
máximos: 17.7ºC - 82% hr
mínimos: 12.1ºC - 62% hr

*Valores de 09Nov*:
máximos: 18.4ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 13.5ºC - 51% hr

Por agora sem precipitação.
*Actuais*: 14.2ºC - 73% hr

... grandes cenas *Nuno_1010*


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> *Baleal​*



Belas imagens!!!

Nem parece o Baleal lá ao fundo.


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

O dia 09NOV10 foi de céu muito nublado, vento moderado e aguaceiros fortes e frequentes.

Max: 14,6ºC

Min: 10,0ºC

Precip: 21,8mm


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2010 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Começo a manhã com chuva moderada, proveniente de um aguaceiro. Temperatura nos 12,7ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *12,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1010 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2010 às 10:22)

Excelentes registos, Brigantia e Nuno_1010!!

Mais uma fotografia que anda a circular no facebook.
Nazaré ontem:






-------------------------

Quanto a Odivelas, nada de relevante.
Hoje vou com 2mm.
Ontem acumulei 5mm.
Anteontem fiquei-me por 1mm.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 13,1ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2.0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2010 às 10:36)

Bom Dia

Durante a madrugada ciu alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam 1,5mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2010 às 13:13)

Caiu agora aqui um aguaceiro forte, mas no Afonsoeiro, onde eu estava nem 1 pinga caiu!
Agora 18.5ºC e vento fraco.
Mas durante o forte aguaceiro, o vento esteve moderado.
Céu negro quando o aguaceiro passou, no Afonsoeiro, apenas se via ao longe !


----------



## F_R (10 Nov 2010 às 16:27)

Boas

Mínima de 10.3ºC
Máxima de 17.9ºC

Agora 15.7ºC

Acumulou 0.8mm hoje


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

Belas fotos do mar cruel


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2010 às 17:58)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado, após nevoeiro matinal, aumentando a nebulosidade a meio da tarde.

Max: 16,1ºC

Min: 8,5ºC ???

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## Brigantia (10 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> *Baleal​*




Excelentes fotos

Eu, com muita pena minha, não pude fazer registos durante o dia, o mar esteve brutal.


Hoje foi dia de limpezas por aqui.
O mar esse esteve mais calmo.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2010 às 20:21)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por Cumulus, e máxima de *16,9ºC*.

A temperatura mínima que registei esta manhã foi já batida, encontrando-me actualmente com *12,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 13.6ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2010 às 20:50)

Temperatura a descer a bom ritmo já estão 13,0ºC que é a mínima  até agora a máxima foi de 19,4ºC...

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Isto tá bonito, 12,3ºC já  vamos lá ver se não irá disparar depois da 0h ou até antes.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2010 às 21:37)

A temperatura desce a um ritmo espectacular. *10,9ºC* por agora.

Humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Lousano disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado, após nevoeiro matinal, aumentando a nebulosidade a meio da tarde.
> 
> ...



Neste momento 7.6ºC e veremos qual será a temp. mínima do dia.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 7,5ºC


----------



## Microburst (10 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

Boa noite aos colegas foristas

Almada regista neste momento 12,6ºC e estão 84% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

Boa noite!
Sol, muito sol e temperatura normal para a época.
Sigo com 14.3ºC, 66%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.4ºC
19.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Por aqui está fersco, estão neste momento 8.1ºC, hoje o acumulado foi de 3.3mm, a Máxima foi de 19.9ºC.


----------



## Teles (10 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

E por aqui vai descendo 7,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com uns frescos *10,2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

Ontem ao final da manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu mais 2mm.
Fechei o dia com 4mm.
Termino o "evento" com 10mm.

Agora sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo, bastante humidade e 10,3ºC que é até então a temperatura mais fria deste Outono aqui.


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

Boa Noite

Esta noite será bem mais frias que as anteriores, neste momento 8.4ºC


----------



## rcjla (11 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

9,9ºc


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,3ºC*, a mais baixa do mês.

Por agora sigo com 13,4ºC, céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus, humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2010 às 11:04)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 4.1ºC, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Hoje uma madrugada fria, com mínima de 4,2ºC.

Perto das 09H00 chuviscou quando estavam apenas 6ºC.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Belo comportamento da pressão nos últimos dias.







Valor mínimo - 997,8 hpa - 9 Nov 2010

Valor máximo - 1025,3 hpa - 11 Nov 2010 

(5 a 11 Novembro).


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

Neste momento sigo com céu escuro e totalmente encoberto.
Vai nos 17.4ºC e vento fraco.
Ontem pela noite esteve muito frio, e até vi uma Estrela Cadente !


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Boa noite!

Hoje a mínima foi de *12.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 15.9ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## telegram (11 Nov 2010 às 19:53)

Boa noite a todos.
Sou novo aqui no forum, embora tenha registo há algum tempo.
Em breve terei uma estação meteorológica. Para já tenho um termómetro. 

Estão neste momento 15,5ºC


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

telegram disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Sou novo aqui no forum, embora tenha registo há algum tempo.
> Em breve terei uma estação meteorológica. Para já tenho um termómetro.
> 
> Estão neste momento 15,5ºC



Bem vindo!


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*9,9ºC* terraço e 8,6ºC perto do solo
Máxima:*19,2ºC*

Agora:
15,0ºC
81%Hr
1026,7hPa
vento nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

boa noite 

O início do dia foi bem fresquinho, o céu estava pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, desde aí a nebulosidade sobretudo alta começou a ganhar terreno o que a meio do dia se mostrou até ameaçadora, mas no que me foi possível observar não ocorreu precipitação.

*valores de ontem*: 
máximos: 17.5ºC - 80% hr
mínimos: 11.9ºC - 46% hr

A temperatura mínima até ao momento ficou-se pelos *11.6ºC*.

*Actuais*: 16.0ºC - 75% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Alguma nebulosidade em mais um dia meteorologicamente aborrecido.
Temperatura nos 16ºC, 75%HR, 1028hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
19ºC.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Boas..
Pela Louriceira, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de WSW e 14.4º


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

Mínima de 6.2ºC
Máxima de 17.7ºC

Agora 12.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2010 às 07:22)

bom dia 

Os Stratocumulus compõem o cenário do início desta manhã, o tom laranja a Este mostra maior dispersão na nebulosidade conferindo mais um fantástico nascer do sol; o vento desloca-se fraco de WNW.

*Valores de ontem*: 
máximos: 17.9ºC - 82% hr
mínimos: 11.6ºC - 57% hr

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os ainda frescos *13ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2010 às 08:23)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 6.1ºC


----------



## Teles (12 Nov 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia por aqui , céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 13,1ºC


----------



## telegram (12 Nov 2010 às 10:49)

Às 8 horas estavam 15ºC na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## DRC (12 Nov 2010 às 11:54)

A temperatura vai subindo bem, estando neste momento *18,9ºC*
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2010 às 12:24)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 10,7ºC no terraço e 9,9ºC perto do solo

Agora céu muito nublado e 16,4ºC com humidade alta de 81% a pressão é de 1024,4hPa e o vento sopra fraco de W/SW

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## telegram (12 Nov 2010 às 16:54)

Parece que ao principio da manhã de sábado vamos ter mais ventos fortes e agitação maritima.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Nov 2010 às 18:29)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 16.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2010 às 19:53)

olá 

O dia foi de céu encoberto mas de camada nebulosa em geral pouco espessa.
Ocasionalmente surgia maior aglomeração de Cumulus aparentemente mais ameaçadores, porém sem chuva.

A temperatura máxima (que pouco difere da actual) atingiu os *18.4ºC* comparada com a mínima até ao momento de *12.9ºC*. 

O cenário actual quase não alterou e o vento desloca-se fraco de SSW.

*Actuais*: 16.4ºC - 70% hr


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

Extremos hoje aqui:

Mínima:*10,7ºC (04:15)* e 9,9ºc junto ao solo
Máxima:*17,2ºC (15:47)*

Rajada máxima:*24,1km/h SSW (14:08)*

Agora:
16,4ºC
83%Hr
1021,2hPa
vento fraco

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado. Temperatura mínima de *11,2ºC* e máxima de *18,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,8ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## telegram (12 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

16ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.0ºC

T.Minima: 6.1ºC

Prec.Acumulada: 0,4mm ( devido ao nevoeiro)


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Boa noite!
Dia de muita nebulosidade, com o céu a ameaçar durante a tarde, mas a não largar nada.
Sigo de momento com 17ºC, 71%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.7ºC
20.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Continua um tecto de nuvens que não deixa descer a temperatura durante a noite sigo com 16,0ºC apenas menos 1,2ºc do que foi a máxima do dia


----------



## telegram (12 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

miguel disse:


> Continua um tecto de nuvens que não deixa descer a temperatura durante a noite sigo com 16,0ºC apenas menos 1,2ºc do que foi a máxima do dia



Aqui não desce dos 15,5ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2010 às 23:26)

Quase uma hora depois apenas desceu 0,2ºC agora 15,8ºC, 85%Hr, 1019,9hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2010 às 07:46)

bom dia e bom fim-de-semana... 

A madrugada mostrou-se mais amena com o céu a manter-se em geral muito nublado e sem vestígios de precipitação. Os Stratocumulus mantém o registo de ontem mas parecem tornar-se mais densos.

*valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 18.4ºC - 81% hr
mínimos: 12.9ºC - 50% hr

Por aqui estão cerca de *15ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Hoje, madrugada quente, tropical em comparação com as anteriores. Mínima de *15,1ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 17,7ºC, humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1015 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia.
Noite quente, 15.8ºC de mínima.
Durante a noite chegaram a cair uns pingos muito dispersos, o vento esteve semrpre fraco.
A pressão tem vindo a descer abrutamente, está neste momento nos 1014hPa, enquanto que durante a noite andava nos 1021hPa.
A estação apita consecutivamente, ou seja, aí vem ela
Só mais logo


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Bons dias a todos! Ora neste momento sigo com uns frescos 17.3ºC e 73% Humidade.
A pressão esta continua a cair indo neste momento nos 1014hPa ontem a noite encontrava-se nos 1022 hPa


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,1ºC

Agora céu muito nublado a temperatura está nos 17,5ºC a humidade nos 82% a pressão é de 1014,7hPa e o vento sopra fraco com um máximo ainda de apenas 20,9km/h vai aumentar durante o dia mas nada por ai alem...venha a chuva forte durante a madrugada de Domingo 

Minha estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

O ambiente está agitado aqui por cima com Cumulus fractus à deriva por baixo dos Altostratus, sinal de que a chuva não deve tardar; o vento vindo de SW intensificou-se para moderado.

Agora estão cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2010 às 14:33)

A temperatura por aqui vai nos 19ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 14:40)

17ºC de momento. pressão nos 1012hPa e a descer. a humidade esta mantém se nos 74%


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

Boa tarde a todos

Amanheceu nublado com algumas abertas, que deram lugar a céu muito nublado. Por agora, sigo, igualmente, com céu muito nublado e 17ºC. Por enquanto, ainda nada de chuva nem trovoada (esta prevista para amanhã). O vento apresent-se em geral fraco.


----------



## mortagua (13 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Entao esta a condiçoes para trovejar?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

mortagua disse:


> Entao esta noite vai trovejar?



Muito dificilmente. Só há passagem da frente, ou no pós frontal, mas muito localizada.


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Não se sabe. Como já me explicaram, a trovoada é como a lotaria


----------



## mortagua (13 Nov 2010 às 17:39)

Obrigado


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 17:45)

Sigo neste momento com uns desagradáveis 16,4ºC e 78% de humidade. O vento, este, vai se intensificando cada vez mais. A pressão continua em queda estando neste momento nos 1011hPa.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Aqui a máxima foi de *18,1ºC (13:40)*  a mínima foi de *15,1ºC (04:45)*

Rajada máxima até ao momento 43,5km/h SSW  (16:24)

Em Tempo real está assim:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Amadora (minha terra),

Por aqui ceu totalmente nublado e vento já sopra moderado...

Embora estivesse nublado todo o dia deu para ver o sol ao fim da tarde o que uns efeitos giros durante a o fim da mesma...


----------



## Rainy (13 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

pareçe-me que a frente está a ficar mais fina, ou não??


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

Rainy disse:


> pareçe-me que a frente está a ficar mais fina, ou não??



Está-se a concentrar, é normal, vai passar rápido, com chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## joao henriques (13 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a máxima foi de *18,1ºC (13:40)*  a mínima foi de *15,1ºC (04:45)*
> 
> Rajada máxima até ao momento 43,5km/h SSW  (16:24)
> 
> ...



desculpem a minha falta de conhecimento mas sera possivel neste site wunderground colocar em tempo real santarem?vou ao site e nao consigo!obrigado pela atençao e desculpem!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 20:01)

joao henriques disse:


> desculpem a minha falta de conhecimento mas sera possivel neste site wunderground colocar em tempo real santarem?vou ao site e nao consigo!obrigado pela atençao e desculpem!



Os dados disponibilizados através do link do nosso colega Miguel, são emitidos transmitidos e recolhidos pela estação dele, só se Santarém tivesse estação própria é que poderíamos ter um link igual, com os dados tem tempo real.


----------



## Teles (13 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

Boas , por aqui já começou a chuviscar , temperatura actual de 14,9ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Pressão actual nos 1010hPa a roçar os 1009. a temperatura esta está nos 15.9ºC. O vento está moderado e cai uma chuva fininha batida a vento que mais parece empurrada do que em direcção ao chão.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-se a concentrar, é normal, vai passar rápido, com chuva moderada a forte.



Os colegas desculpem-me igualmente a falta de conhecimentos pois sou um leigo ainda nestas coisas e um mero curioso dos fenómenos atmosféricos (na aviação militar é que me safo melhor ), mas vi agora as imagens de satélite do IM e Sat24 e dá-me a sensação que a chuva vai chegar mais cedo do que aquilo que já foi aqui adiantado, isto é, a partir das 02/03h da madrugada de Domingo, não?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 20:50)

Microburst disse:


> Os colegas desculpem-me igualmente a falta de conhecimentos pois sou um leigo ainda nestas coisas e um mero curioso dos fenómenos atmosféricos (na aviação militar é que me safo melhor ), mas vi agora as imagens de satélite do IM e Sat24 e dá-me a sensação que a chuva vai chegar mais cedo do que aquilo que já foi aqui adiantado, isto é, a partir das 02/03h da madrugada de Domingo, não?



Sim, o pico é por essa altura, embora existam chuviscos antes, e depois da frente passar o pós frontal com a possibilidade de ocorrerem o aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas.

Por aqui começa a chuviscar neste momento, estando a intenseficar-se.

Estou com 16,7ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

Chuviscos e vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

Amadora - Venteira

Já chuvisca mas o vento diminuiu de intensidade! A ver vejo uma bela chuvada por estas bandas que na minha zona (V.R.S.A.) que há muita está escassa!


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2010 às 21:05)

Boa noite.

Por aqui chuvisca e o vento é moderado, com rajadas fortes.

Temp: 15,1ºC


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, o pico é por essa altura, embora existam chuviscos antes, e depois da frente passar o pós frontal com a possibilidade de ocorrerem o aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas.



Obrigado pelo seu pronto esclarecimento, Mário.


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

Sendo assim, Mário, por volta de que horas esses aguaceiros/trovoada devem acabar?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

16,8ºC e chuva fraca, mas intensa. Humidade nos 85% e vento moderado.

1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

O vento acalmou um bocado mas com rajadas agora moderadas. pressão nos 1009hPa a descer


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Por aqui, ainda não caiu nada, cá espero a chuva para embalar com o seu barulho...
Quanto ao dia, predominou o céu encoberto, com o vento a aumentar progressivamente de intensidade.
A temperatura mantém-se amena, nos 18.1ºC, e HR nos 79%.
A pressão é que vai caindo a bom ritmo, desde os 1022hpa de ontem para os 1011hpa actuais.

Extremos do dia:

16.2ºC
20.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

NfrG disse:


> Sendo assim, Mário, por volta de que horas esses aguaceiros/trovoada devem acabar?



Até ao final da manhã de amanhã a situação deverá estar "terminada", embora possam ocorrer aguaceiros ao longo do dia (pós-frontal), que irão diminuir a sua frequência e intensidade ao longo do dia, mas serão coisas muito localizadas.


----------



## mortagua (13 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até ao final da manhã de amanhã a situação deverá estar "terminada", embora possam ocorrer aguaceiros ao longo do dia (pós-frontal), que irão diminuir a sua frequência e intensidade ao longo do dia, mas serão coisas muito localizadas.



mas os aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas vem a tarde? 
e que pelas imagens de satelite a varias celulas que deveram chegar a tarde :S

(tenho pouca experiencia nisto )


----------



## Rainy (13 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

É pena a animação deste fim-de semana ser durante a noite.
E depois só volta Quarta.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

mortagua disse:


> mas os aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas vem a tarde?
> e que pelas imagens de satelite a varias celulas que deveram chegar a tarde :S
> 
> (tenho pouca experiencia nisto )



Sim, a partir do momento que a frente passar, virá o pós frontal.


----------



## mortagua (13 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

Rainy disse:


> É pena a animação deste fim-de semana ser durante a noite.
> E depois só volta Quarta.



nesta altura eu gosto e quando veem entre as 6 da tarde e a meia noite 
especialmente trovoadas


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Ok obrigado Mário. 

Por agora chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tem estado a chover fraco e a precipitação vai em 0,4mm

Temperatura de 16,9ºC e pressão nos 1009,1hPa a humidade é de 90% e o vento sopra moderado

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Rainy (13 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Para aqui é possível termos um bom pós-frontal?, pelo menos com um aguaceiro mais forte com granizo??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.0ºC

T.Minima: 13.0ºC

Por agora o céu está nublado, mas ainda não chuviscou nada, aguardo contentamente pela chuva que estão a prever.


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Nov 2010 às 23:32)

Pressao continua a descer, já nos 1008hPa. A chuva, esta parou por agora. O ventto também está mais calmo. Por volta de que horas iremos ter o pico na zona da grande Lisboa? 2h da manhã mais ou menos né?


----------



## Profetaa (13 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite.
Chove bem por cá neste momento e desde á cerca de 30minutos.
A pressão desce lentamente, enquanto a intensidade do vento aumenta ligeiramente.


----------



## rcjla (13 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

por aqui também já choveu.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Aqui tem chovido ate bem vou com 2,0mm acumulados hoje 

Temperatura de 16,8ºC e a pressão cai para os 1008,1hPa o vento sopra moderado de SW

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

mortagua disse:


> nesta altura eu gosto e quando veem entre as 6 da tarde e a meia noite
> especialmente trovoadas



ser acordado de madrugada com chuva forte e especialmente com trovoada é mesmo do melhor


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

Pessoal pelo que estou a ver, a frente está a ir para sul 
ou seja, os algarvios ainda vão ficar com mais que eu aqui...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pessoal pelo que estou a ver, a frente está a ir para sul
> ou seja, os algarvios ainda vão ficar com mais que eu aqui...



A frente, apesar de o desenho tar péssimo


----------



## Rainy (14 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

Tou ver que aqui em Lix apenas ficamos com alguma chuvinha enquanto que o Algarve se deliçia, pelo menos espero q tenhamos um bom pós frontal.


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2010 às 00:28)

pois..tal como eu previa, como o centro da depressão está a em direcção a sul, a frente vai também para sul..


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Rainy disse:


> Tou ver que aqui em Lix apenas ficamos com alguma chuvinha enquanto que o Algarve se deliçia, pelo menos espero q tenhamos um bom pós frontal.





Trovoadapower disse:


> pois..tal como eu previa, como o centro da depressão está a em direcção a sul, a frente vai também para sul..



Também têm direito a isso. 

PS: Deli*c*ia


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 00:31)

Então mas ainda só agora está a passar o Porto a frente e já se estão a queixar que não choveu muito em Lisboa?
Calma pá! Ainda há de cá chegar..


----------



## Rainy (14 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

É verdade aqui a chuva já fez estragos que se farte por aqui, eu quero é o frio e os aguaçeiros, que isto pareçe + uma noite de Verão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

Rainy disse:


> Tou ver que aqui em Lix apenas ficamos com alguma chuvinha enquanto que o Algarve se deliçia, pelo menos espero q tenhamos um bom pós frontal.



Ando sempre ao contrario... agora que estou na Amadora o melhor vai la para baixo!!  Coisas da vida... mas a frente está muito activa nestas bandas mas com um contra de estar esticadinha...

Chuva fraca mas intensa, e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes!! 

A ver se oiço algum trovão desorientado...


----------



## Profetaa (14 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

Enquanto voces se lamentam...
Por cá já acumulei mais de 3mm em meia hora...
chove bem, com algum vento á mistura....


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Mas qual depressão a ir para sul, ou frente a desviar-se daqui! Tenham calma, que ela vai chegar, e isso vê-se nas imagens de satélite... isto é uma frente, logo todos os locais vão ser contemplados com chuva!

 Já agora, não depositem grande esperança no pós-frontal aqui nesta zona. Contentem-se com os primeiros dias com algum frio a sério deste Outono, mais do que isso ou algum aguaceiro fraco perdido será muita sorte!


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

Não desesperem não vai mais para o Algarve do que vem para aqui ok? não pintem filmes, a frente passa aqui mais ou menos entre as 2 e as 3h podendo se estender mais uma hora, por isso é cedo calma!


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mas qual depressão a ir para sul, ou frente a desviar-se daqui! Tenham calma, que ela vai chegar, e isso vê-se nas imagens de satélite... isto é uma frente, logo todos os locais vão ser contemplados com chuva!
> 
> Já agora, não depositem grande esperança no pós-frontal aqui nesta zona. Contentem-se com os primeiros dias com algum frio a sério deste Outono, mais do que isso ou algum aguaceiro fraco perdido será muita sorte!



Exactamente!! depois desta frente o interesse aqui nestas zonas vai estar mais no ar frio que nos aguaceiros podendo ainda assim ocorrer um ou outro! entre esta frente e de quarta o interesse vai estar nas mínimas interessantes de segunda e terça


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 00:45)

miguel disse:


> Não desesperem não vai mais para o Algarve do que vem para aqui ok? não pintem filmes, a frente passa aqui mais ou menos entre as 2 e as 3h podendo se estender mais uma hora, por isso é cedo calma!



Exactamente, para quê tudo a lamentar-se que os outros vão ter mais que nós ?
Não vão.
E a meteorologia é assim !!
----------------------------
Sigo com vento moderado, chuva fraca e 16.6ºC.
Já acumulei 1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 00:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 16,7ºC, completamente estagnados, e chuva fraca esporádica.


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

*Extremos de ontem: *


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

Vento mais forte agora já tendo tido 56km/h, temperatura de 17,1ºC estou a ter curiosamente a máxima de Domingo ao inicio da madrugada...

Podem ver aqui em tempo Real a chega da frente:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 01:20)

Ola 

Zona das Caldas,Rio Maior,a frente ja chegou ai?


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

Sim por aqui já chove bem 3,5mm


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2010 às 01:25)

Acabou de chegar a zona de Leiria com muita força, vento e chuva forte...
Como esta ai para baixo?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Nov 2010 às 01:26)

Teles disse:


> Sim por aqui já chove bem 3,5mm



Obrigado Teles!


----------



## thunderboy (14 Nov 2010 às 01:35)

Boa noite 
Por aqui também já chegou e sigo com vento fraco, chuva moderada e 2.4mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 01:45)

Em Odivelas, vento moderado a forte de SSO, e chuviscos.
Vou com 2mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 3mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 01:49)

Segue ventosa e chuvosa a noite.
17.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 01:54)

Agora sim, começou a chover bem, 1,0 mm 

Estou com 16,7ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2010 às 01:55)

Por aqui vento forte e 7mm e continua a chover bem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2010 às 01:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora sim, começou a chover bem, 1,0 mm
> 
> Estou com 16,7ºC e vento moderado a forte.



Faço das tuas palavras as minhas!!

O vento mesmo assim esta a ser ate agora o rei da festa!!


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2010 às 01:57)

Pelo radar, a linha nao demora muito em chegar aqui.
Vento moderado a forte e chuviscos por enquanto!

estou impaciente... parece que a frente vai ser rápida.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 02:01)

Levo já *4,3mm* acumulados. Chove forte!

Temperatura nos 16,8ºC e humidade a 91%. Pressão a 1006 hPa.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 02:03)

Brutal temporal aqui agora, a estação do fsl acabou de dar um rain/rate de 200mm/h!


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2010 às 02:04)

Actualidade:


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 02:05)

rozzo disse:


> Brutal temporal aqui agora, a estação do fsl acabou de dar um rain/rate de 200mm/h!



Aqui 3,2 mm e 99,4 mm/hr.

76 km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2010 às 02:08)

Neste momento estou em Linda-a-Velha e chove torrencialmente 

Segundo o meteooeiras estão 15.4ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2010 às 02:11)

Não pára !!! Yesss


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2010 às 02:14)

Está brutal... ainda vou amanha para V.R.S.A


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 02:17)

Penso que a frente já tenha passado, já está vento bastante forte.

A temperatura cai a pique, 14,4ºC e 1005,1hpa.

Acumulado até agora 3,8 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 02:20)

O grosso da precipitação está a passar agora. Sigo com *7,4mm* acumulados, e temperatura em queda rápida, nos 14,6ºC.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 02:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Penso que a frente já tenha passado, já está vento bastante forte.
> 
> A temperatura cai a pique, 14,4ºC e 1005,1hpa.
> 
> Acumulado até agora 3,8 mm.



Estamos a meio


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2010 às 02:21)

A precipitação continua a subir...


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2010 às 02:22)

Neste momento 15,5mm acumulados (14mm numa hora).

A temperatura desceu dos 15,8ºC para os 12,1ºC actuais.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2010 às 02:25)

Neste momento 12,0mm de percipitação acumulada até ao momento e 12,1ºC de temperatura


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 02:27)

Ainda a espera da frente aqui esta por minutos!! ainda ar quente instalado 17,0ºC

Acompanhem e chegada da frente em tempo real aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2010 às 02:32)




----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2010 às 02:33)

e vai chovendo bem. 20 mm ja acumulados. destaque para o vento moderado a forte vindo de sw. 14.9c e 1004.5 hpa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2010 às 02:37)

33.4mm (!)  parece irreal mas a verdade e que nao tem parado de chover com intensidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2010 às 02:44)

exacto, esqueçam os meus dados que nao estao fiaveis. 51.5 mm ja andava ai tudo afogado.  restam os restantes valores.14.5 graus 1005 hpa e vento Ssw a 13 kmh


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 02:51)

A estação da Caparica também já vai com 58 mm 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICHARNEC2


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2010 às 02:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> A estação da Caparica também já vai com 58 mm
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICHARNEC2



muito estranho. aqui estou agora com 94.2. a charneca 71 mm.  era suposto?


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 02:57)

PedroAfonso disse:


> muito estranho. aqui estou agora com 94.2. a charneca 71 mm.  era suposto?



Meio estranho, tanto os valores, como o facto de serem duas estações. Deixa a pensar.. 

Mas deste conta de chover assim tão diluvianamente?
Aqui por Oeiras durante uns 5/10min choveu mesmo muito forte, que alagou as ruas, mas no total não passou dos 16m.

Mas é estranho duas estações próximas terem o mesmo erro realmente..


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 03:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> A estação da Caparica também já vai com 58 mm
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICHARNEC2



Estranhamente, os valores devem ter sido corrigidos e devem ter passado para os 12,7 mm actuais.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Nov 2010 às 03:03)

nao faco ideia sinceramente e a primeira vez que acontece. tem chovido bastante mas creio que nao ao ponto destes valores. edit: tera sido erro do wundetground? e que agora a minha mostra agora uns mais realistas 12.5 mm e a da charneca 12.7 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 03:12)

PedroAfonso disse:


> nao faco ideia sinceramente e a primeira vez que acontece. tem chovido bastante mas creio que nao ao ponto destes valores. edit: tera sido erro do wundetground? e que agora a minha mostra agora uns mais realistas 12.5 mm e a da charneca 12.7 mm.



Sim, foi um erro momentâneo do Wunderground, por vezes acontece.

Por aqui continua a chover, 13,6ºC e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2010 às 03:16)

Chove bem a cerca de 2 horas

9.8mm acumulado

12.6ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 03:28)

Aqui a frente foi generosa tal como o esperado e vou com um acumulado de 17,2mm dentro da ultima hora  a temperatura caiu dentro desta ultima hora dos 17,0ºc para os actuais 13,8ºC 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## dASk (14 Nov 2010 às 05:12)

por aqui fecha o dia com uns valentes 27,5mm! e continua...! boa noite a todos...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Nov 2010 às 08:22)

bom Domingo 

Esta coisa de ter que levantar cedo após uma noite agitada... 
A precipitação concentrou-se pela madrugada a qual se mostrou moderada e por vezes forte bem como o vento que de alguma forma lhe foi proporcional.

Céu agora com boas abertas e alguma nebulosidade média e alta, vento fraco de WNW à superfície mas com a nebulosidade a deslocar-se de SW.

*valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 19.9ºC - 86% hr
mínimos: 15.4ºC - 60% hr

A temperatura por aqui está nos cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## NfrG (14 Nov 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 13,2ºC, depois de uma noite com muita chuva e vento forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2010 às 09:38)

Boa dia!
Depois de uma noite bem agitada, com sirenes de polícia e bombeiros, às 2h30, a acordar a malta para tirarem os carros da baixa de Santa Marta (não é o meu caso, mas o barulho é para todos), dei uma espreitadela rápida na consola e devem ter caído uns 25mm esta noite...
Agora tou em Lisboa, mas mais logo posto dados mais precisos...
De qualquer forma, foi uma boa regadela...


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

A precipitação até ao momento é de 27,4mm

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 13,6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 10:35)

Por cá choveu bem ás 03:00 da madrugada.
Acumulei 10mm.
A temperatura do vento durante a noite chegou aos 5.5ºC !   
Por agora estão 17.9ºC, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 11:17)

Em Setúbal a precipitação acumulada excedeu as minhas expectativas que eram que rondasse os 20mm

Total acumulado desde as 00h: *33,6mm* com um rain rate máximo de 87,2mm/h

Temperatura actual 16,2ºC

O ar frio entra agora durante a tarde 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## fsl (14 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

*Passagem da frente muito nitida, hoje em Oeiras, às 02:00 *:









By fsleitao at 2010-11-14




By fsleitao at 2010-11-14




By fsleitao at 2010-11-14


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a passagem da frente também foi muito generosa, com muito vento e chuva torrencial, um verdadeiro temporal, o acumulado foi de 19.8mm, por agora estão 17.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

*10,4mm* acumulados nesta madrugada, com mínima de *12,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,5ºC, humidade nos 62%, pressão a 1011 hPa e céu muito nublado por Cumulus, maioritariamente.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Enquanto não chega a massa de ar fria vou me mantendo quente 17,6ºC, 61%Hr, 1010,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 12:57)

Talvez a entrada do ar frio já esteja a ser realizada.
O vento chegou mais forte, a temperatura desce.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 12:57)

Por aqui até ao momento 6,6 mm, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por agora.

Estou com 15,7ºC e vento fraco de W/NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Boa tarde!

Hoje pela Aroeira.

Durante a madrugada de hoje passou por aqui um autentico temporal, com muita chuva forte e vento!

Agora já depois da tempestade a bonança sigo com 18.6ºC e com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 13:20)

Por aqui os cumulos adensam-se vamos lá ver que dará isto.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Temperatura em queda, nos *14,2ºC*, e pequenas células dispersas.

Um excelente início de tarde.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Nov 2010 às 13:46)

Sim sem duvida a temperatura está em queda. Neste momento tenho a norte de mim uma célula bem carregada


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

Em queda abruta !!
Ainda há 10 minutos estava nos 18.1ºC, agora está nos 15.6ºC !
Desceu abrutamente.
O céu já se encobriu e pinga.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

A temperatura continua a descer muito rápidamente, está nos 14.8ºC !
O vento é moderado e as pingas continuam.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Cai um forte aguaceiro por aqui eram cerca das 14:20h e a temperatura continua a descer. O vento neste momento é praticamente nulo aqui.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2010 às 15:10)

Boas
Após uma noite de chuva intensa, seguida de uma manhã soalheira, a chegada de uma area mais instavel, associada ao embosamento em altura e a agum forcing vertical causado pelo nucleo depressionario a NW, está a causar aguaceiros ocasionalmente fortes.

Sigo, ainda pela Louriceira, com 14.7º, vento moderado de NW e céu por vezes muito nublado por c.congestus e alguma nebulosidade estratiforme dispersa.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 16:23)

Que gelo 
Estão 13.2ºC e vento fraco.
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado, acumulando 0.5mm.


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2010 às 16:25)

dia de aguaceiros fracos

estão 14,1ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 16:37)

Acabou de cair umas pingas a temperatura tem estado em queda é agora de 14,7ºC e a humidade de 72% com pressão a subir 1012,6hPa e o vento sopra fraco de NW


----------



## Rainy (14 Nov 2010 às 17:05)

Poderá cair aqui ainda algum aguaceiro mais forte.??


----------



## telegram (14 Nov 2010 às 17:12)

14ºC aqui na Figueira da Foz


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 17:32)

Rainy disse:


> Poderá cair aqui ainda algum aguaceiro mais forte.??



Muito dificilmente, agora é a intrusão do ar frio e pouco mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Por aqui os aguaceiros renderam 2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 12,7ºC o vento está a enfraquecer cada vez mais, estando fraco.

Ando a "brincar" com a webcam e o painel da Davis se alguém quiser ver o painel em directo.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 18:21)

Hoje é tudo com webcams.


----------



## Microburst (14 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Boa noite ao fórum

Aqui por Almada à beira-rio pelas 19h (no intervalo do Benfica ), registam-se 11,9ºC com 65%HR, e a pressão segue nos 1014hpa.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Boas por aqui não chove de momento , temperatura em queda com 9,3ºC


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a noite segue fresca estando neste momento *11,9ºC*.
A máxima de hoje foi de *17,0ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 12.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro.
A temperatura está estagnada nos *11,9ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Boa noite.

Tarde fresca, com a temperatura sempre abaixo dos 15ºC. A máxima deu-se às 1:56, com *16,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC, em queda lenta.

---

Esta tarde, eu e o Pedro Afonso fomos dar uma volta pela Serra de Sintra. Frescura, humidade e muito vento. Uma excelente forma de aproveitar a tarde de Domingo.

A cerca de 450m de altitude.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*12,4ºC* 
Máxima:*17,9ºC (12:21)*

Rajada máxima:*56,3km/h SW (01:08)*

Precipitação total:*33,6mm*
Rain rate máximo:*87,2mm/h (03:05)*

Agora:
12,9ºC
67%Hr
1016,3hPa
vento nulo

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## telegram (14 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Cai agora um aguaceiro forte e a temperatura desceu para 10,5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!
Esta madrugada choveu bem, tendo acumulado em 40 minutos cerca de 20mm...
O total acumulado de precipitação foi de 23.6mm.
De momento, o céu segue pouco nublado, embora, volta e meia caia um pingo ou outro, mas isolados.
A temperatura baixou um pouco, mas ainda está nos 13.3ºC com 56%HR.

Extremos do dia:

13.2ºC (em actualização)
18.2ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Ainda alguns aguaceiros durante o dia.

18mm acumulados desde as 0 horas

Máxima de 17.1ºC

Neste momento 9.7ºC, que é a mínima de hoje até ao momento


----------



## NfrG (14 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Por aqui céu limpo e uns frescos 11,6ºC.

Boa noite e até amanhã.


----------



## Microburst (14 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Por aqui céu limpo, embora se notem algumas nuvens a norte de Lisboa. Neste momento estão 10,8ºC e 60%HR. A máxima de hoje foi de 17,1ºC. 

O total acumulado de precipitação foi de 24,3mm, tendo atingido o pico de precipitação cerca das 02h20m deste Domingo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Ainda com 12,0 ºC e céu praticamente limpo.

A manhã de terça deve ser particularmente interessante para ir à procura de inversões térmicas, certamente devo fazê-lo.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura vai descendo , de momento 5,5ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

A precipitação acumulada foi de 31,2mm.

TMax - 16,2ºC
TMin - 7,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 6,6 mm


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

miguel disse:


> Extremos hoje em Setúbal:
> 
> Mínima:*12,4ºC*
> Máxima:*17,9ºC (12:21)*
> ...




esperava um pouco de mais frio aqui a esta hora


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC, em queda lenta.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

Precipitação acumulada no fim-de-semana em Odivelas:
Sábado: 3mm
Domingo: 9mm

Neste momento, temperatura estagnada nos 10,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2010 às 01:14)

11,3ºC a ver se chego aos 8º de minima

tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2010 às 06:47)

Bom dia por aqui temperatura de 4,3ºC , há pouco caiu um chuvisco de pouca intensidade


----------



## mortagua (15 Nov 2010 às 07:18)

grande negrao que se aproxima daqui, mesmo muito negro, parece que vai chuver bem. É preciso esperar


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Nov 2010 às 08:13)

Bom dia!

Mínima de hoje de *9.9ºC*, a primeira deste Outono abaixo dos 10ºC.

Agora sigo com 11.4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2010 às 08:15)

bom dia 

O destaque vai para a temperatura que desceu de forma mais acentuada.
Céu com algumas nuvens, Cúmulus fractos e alguns congestos, também boas abertas e vento em geral fraco de Oeste.

*valores de ontem*:
Máximos: 18.4ºC - 83% hr
mínimos: 11.9ºC - 41% hr

A mínima da madrugada atingiu os modestos *10.6ºC*.

De momento sigo com cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2010 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima hoje foi de 3.1ºC, agora estão 7.7ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens, á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia!
Para não variar muito, e para minha profunda frustração, a minha mínima é sempre das menos interessantes do fórum, tendo ficado hoje nos 11.4ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 14ºC, 61%HR, 1026hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *8,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,4ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2010 às 09:25)

A manhã segue fresca por aqui estando neste momento *11,3ºC*.
Cerca das 08h15 caiu um aguaceiro que deixou *0,5 mm*.


----------



## vitamos (15 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Manhã de aguaceiros fracos e bem gélidos. Por agora o sol vai brilhando


----------



## Microburst (15 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia 

Temperatura mínima registada aqui em Cacilhas esta noite foi de 9,6ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 15,4ºC, HR nos 57% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2010 às 12:18)

Céu muito nublado.

Estou com 14,5ºC e vento moderado de NW.

Mínima de 9,8ºC na Davis (telhado) e 7,9ºC na Oregon (5º andar).


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

Sigo com 14,8ºC, estáveis, e humidade nos 51%.

Pressão a 1024 hPa e céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 13:02)

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NO e 14,4ºC.

A temperatura mínima foi de 8,9ºC.

Os aguaceiros da noite renderam 1mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

Temperatura nos 17,8 ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO, humidade nos 49 %.


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Deve ter nevado na serra, em virtude de ter existido um aguceiro pelas 05H00, quando aqui estavam 4,7ºC.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco e a temperatura está nos 12,6ºC


----------



## squidward (15 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Aqui a mínima não foi além dos *7.9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 16:11)

Mínima de 8.2ºC.
Sigo com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.
A ver vamos se esta noite vou aos 5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Temperatura a descer acentuadamente, 14.6ºC, ainda agora estava com 16.8ºC.
O céu encobriu-se e ficou negro.


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima 4.3ºC
Máxima 16.1ºC

Agora 13.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

A temperatura desce acentuadamente, 12.6ºC !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Por aqui estão neste momento 11.8ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.1ºC

T.Minima: 3.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui estão neste momento 11.8ºC.
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> ...



Idem aspas por aqui!

*11.8ºC.​*


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

A temperatura vai a descer bem. Vou neste momento com 12,2ºC. Pressão nos 1027 hPa e humidade nos 66%. Será que é hoje que vejo a temperatura apenas com um digito à esquerda?


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de *15.6ºC*

Agora sigo com 12.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Jodamensil disse:


> A temperatura vai a descer bem. Vou neste momento com 12,2ºC. Pressão nos 1027 hPa e humidade nos 66%. Será que é hoje que vejo a temperatura apenas com um digito à esquerda?



Quase de certeza que sim, aqui para a zona talvez desca para os 5ºC.
Por aí talvez uns 9ºC..


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2010 às 20:19)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *15,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com apenas 10,6ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1026 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Não me pareça que seja esta a noite. A temperatura está estagnada nos 11,4ºC há algum tempo. Abrandou bastante. A ver vamos. Devo ficar me pelos 10ºC e qualquer coisa. Humidade a aumentar para os 71%....


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura desce muito rapidamente 7,5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (15 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

Boa noite.
Temperatura de 7.3ºC por aqui.
Mínima de hoje 4.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2010 às 21:32)

Em Odivelas, sigo com 9,8ºC.
E é a temperatura mais baixa deste Outono a esta hora.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Nov 2010 às 21:34)

Aii estou muito perto. 10,3ºC


----------



## mortagua (15 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

8.5ºC por aqui


----------



## Microburst (15 Nov 2010 às 22:21)

Por Cacilhas, ou parte oriental de Almada como agora se diz, estão neste momento 10,1ºC com 60% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*9,7ºC (02:07)* e 8,5ºC perto do solo
Máxima:*17,9ºC (12:31)*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h (02:25)*

Precipitação:*0,2mm*

Agora estão 12,1ºc no terraço e 10,1ºC perto do chão 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Temperatura actual de 5,8


----------



## thunderboy (15 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

Por aqui 5.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Sigo com *8,9ºC*, a 0,1ºC de alcançar a mínima do dia. Está a ser um óptimo início de noite.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## rcjla (15 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com *8,9ºC*, a 0,1ºC de alcançar a mínima do dia. Está a ser um óptimo início de noite.
> 
> Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1027 hPa.



pois está  Bucelas com 4º!


----------



## DMiguel (15 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

4,5ºC aqui também!


----------



## Heat (15 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

Muito frio no Estoril. 9º


----------



## Microburst (15 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Por Almada junto ao Tejo também estão neste momento 9ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

9º c!!!!


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

ai chego esta noite à casa dos 8ºC chego!!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 9,8ºC (desde do dia 4 de Maio que não tinha dois dígitos).


----------



## rcjla (16 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

8,3ºc foi a mínima de ontem.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

Neste momento 4,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2010 às 00:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 8,5ºC. Deu-se uma ligeira subida.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

Praia da Rainha, uma das EMAs mais frias do país às 23h.
Apenas 3,7ºC.






Já a temperatura da água deve andar nos 17ºC.

---------------

Em Odivelas terminei o dia 15 igualando a mínima do dia: 8,9ºC.
Agora sigo com 8,4ºC.


----------



## PDias (16 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão 6ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

Temperatura a subir de novo depois de ir aos 9,8ºc agora 10,2ºC... mas devo ter uma mínima a rondar os 6ºC cá em baixo perto do chão no terraço é sempre mais alto nestas situações. 

Estação online:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

De momento 3,8ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

E voltou a subir ao 4.0ºC 
Anda num sobe e desce


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2010 às 01:56)

Desceu bem por aqui sigo com 8,7ºC


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 06:34)

Bom dia por aqui temperatura actual de 1,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia.

Inicio este belo dia de Novembro com mínima de *6,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,2ºC, humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1026 hPa.

Vento nulo.

---

O Daniel Vilão anda pela margem Sul, em busca de temperaturas baixas.
Segue actualmente com 5,7ºC no Poceirão, sendo que chegou a registar *1,5ºC*!


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2010 às 07:45)

Mínima de *4,4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
E muitos meses depois, eis que a mínima cai abaixo dos 10ºC... não foi muito, tendo-se ficado pelos 9.1ºC.
De momento, nevoeiro, 10.9ºC, 87%HR, 1029hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

11.4ºC
17.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *6,7ºC*.
A mais baixa deste Outono até agora.

Agora sigo com 11,4ºC e nebulosidade alta a chegar.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 10:02)

Boas, por aqui o dia começou com céu pouco nublado apenas com alguns cirros, neste momento algum nevoeiro e céu nublado por nuvens altas temperatura actual 3,8ºC


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia ao fórum 

Aqui por Cacilhas a mínima registada esta noite foi de 7,7ºC, muito fixe.  Quanto à temperatura bastante baixa que acusava a estação colocada na Praia da Rainha, não fico nada admirado porque já tive um concessionário de praia perto da mesma e de facto o termómetro desce, ou costuma descer, bastante naquela zona. É o efeito do deserto, como diria Mário Lino. 

Neste momento por aqui sigo com 9,1ºC, nevoeiro que estava a levantar mas que voltou a cair e por isso deixei de ver de novo os antigos estaleiros da Lisnave. Fiquemos então a aguardar a chuvada que o IM prevê para esta noite e manhã de amanhã, tendo já colocado o distrito de Lisboa com aviso amarelo para precipitação forte entre a meia-noite de hoje e o meio-dia de amanhã.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2010 às 11:09)

Por aqui, nada de nevoeiros. Temperatura actual de 13,8ºC, em subida.

Humidade nos 70%.

---

A região norte da cidade de Lisboa ainda se mantém fria, com nevoeiro, e 8,7ºC a registarem-se na Portela, actualmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

Mínima de 8,6ºC (telhado) na Davis e 6,0ºC (5º andar) na Oregon.

Neste momento 13,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,6ºC*. 
Neste momento o nevoeiro que marcou a manhã já se desfez e a temperatura está em subida, estando agora *13,3ºC*.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Temperatura actual de 8,5


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2010 às 12:52)

aqui a mínima desceu até aos *5.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

Boas

Mínima de 7,2ºC na Davis no terraço (9º andar) e 5,9ºC na Davis no 2º andar 

Agora estão 15,9ºC, 54%Hr, 1024,7hPa e vento fraco

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## thunderboy (16 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de 2.2ºC por aqui.
Por agora 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 14:29)

Por aqui céu a ficar muito nublado, temperatura actual de 12,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 14:38)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias/altas.

Estou com 14,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

Boas

Por Abrantes mínima de 3.2ºC, a mais baixa deste outono (se não me está a escapar nenhuma)

Agora 14.9ºC, com o céu a ficar nublado

Máxima de 15.8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (16 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

Por aqui os extremos do dia são :

15.6 ºC (13:51) 
0.9 ºC (07:11)


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 17:20)

Grande noite fresca pessoal. Ontem mal eu pensava que ia chegar à casa dos 8ºC, e por volta das 7:20 cheguei mesmo aos 7,2ºC. Neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC e 65% Humidade. A pressão tem vindo a descer desde ontem estando neste momento nos 1022hPa


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*7,2ºC (06:15)* (9ºandar) e *5,9ºC (07:50)* (2ºandar)
Máxima:*16,4ºC (14:37)*

Agora estão 13,8ºC, 57%Hr, 1021,9hPa e vento nulo ainda

Venha a chuva forte para esta madrugada 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 17:41)

Pessoal desculpem lá a pergunta. 
Tenho andado um bocado perdido nos seguimento dos modelos. Que tempo está previsto para esta noite, amanha e para o resto da semana? Assim em resumo


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal desculpem lá a pergunta.
> Tenho andado um bocado perdido nos seguimento dos modelos. Que tempo está previsto para esta noite, amanha e para o resto da semana? Assim em resumo



Noite de chuva forte, como o miguel disse.
Amanhã dia de chuva.
E resto da semana de alguma chuva.
Algum frio também.
-------------------------
Mínima de 5.6ºC e agora com 12.6ºC !


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Ola 

Esta madrugada vais ter chuva moderada que durara até ao fim da manha antes de passar a regime de aguaceiros.Quinta estao previstos aguaceiros fracos a moderados.Sexta volta a chuva em força  Uma semana de agua,basicamente.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Por aqui tive uma máxima igual á de ontem que foi de *15,8ºC*.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura ronda os *12ºC*.

Venha a chuva.


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ola
> 
> Esta madrugada vais ter chuva moderada que durara até ao fim da manha antes de passar a regime de aguaceiros.Quinta estao previstos aguaceiros fracos a moderados.Sexta volta a chuva em força  Uma semana de agua,basicamente.



Obrigadao Meteo Caldas


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Vento de sul e 13,2ºC.

Aguardemos por ela


----------



## mortagua (16 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

a que horas vai comesar a chuver?


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje: 

Temperatura mínima: *7.9ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *14.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.1ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

mortagua disse:


> a que horas vai comesar a chuver?



Ao longo da madrugada 1h/2h.


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

Desculpem a minha azelhice, colegas, mas ao ver a imagem de satélite mais recente no Sat24 deu-me a sensação de ver pequenos núcleos no interior da frente que aí se aproxima, será isso mesmo? 

Eu colocaria aqui a imagem se soubesse como o fazer.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Microburst disse:


> Desculpem a minha azelhice, colegas, mas ao ver a imagem de satélite mais recente no Sat24 deu-me a sensação de ver pequenos núcleos no interior da frente que aí se aproxima, será isso mesmo?
> 
> Eu colocaria aqui a imagem se soubesse como o fazer.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Sim, existem uma "pipocas" embebidas na frente.


----------



## mortagua (16 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ao longo da madrugada 1h/2h.



Tem vindo sempre durante a noite


----------



## NfrG (16 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas e 12,2ºC.

Sobre a madrugada que nos espera, como já foi dito, chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes. E as regiões do Norte e Centro estão sobre aviso amarelo. Não há aviso de trovoada, e o vento deverá soprar moderado a forte.


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2010 às 20:44)

são depressões vadias  a da madrugada de domingo também chegou por volta da 1/2h. Mas eu acho que ainda vai chover qualquer coisa até as 24horas de hoje. A julgar pela imagem do radar.. a ver vamos! e quero ver também que com a passagem de esta atinjo já os 50mm mensais aqui pela minha zona. neste momento sigo com 36mm


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Boas e eis que por aqui vai chuviscando com frio, temperatura actual 8,5ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

Começa a chover de fininho. temperatura nos 12,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

dASk disse:


> são depressões vadias  a da madrugada de domingo também chegou por volta da 1/2h. Mas eu acho que ainda vai chover qualquer coisa até as 24horas de hoje. A julgar pela imagem do radar.. a ver vamos! e quero ver também que com a passagem de esta atinjo já os 50mm mensais aqui pela minha zona. neste momento sigo com 36mm



Por cá tenho 24.5mm este mês.
Agora tenho 11.2ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## meteo (16 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Mínima hoje em Oeiras de *7,1ºC* e máxima de *15,9ºC* 

Dia muito fresco todo o dia. De manhã por volta das 7:30 nevoeiro em cima do Tejo e na margem Sul. Estava engraçado.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 21:33)

Muitas máximas serão atingidas até à 0h de hoje, a temperatura irá subir à medida que a frente chega.

Neste momento por aqui 14,5ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Já pinga


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muitas máximas serão atingidas até à 0h de hoje, a temperatura irá subir à medida que a frente chega.
> 
> Neste momento por aqui 14,5ºC e vento fraco de sul.



Sim a temperatura sobe. Mas está a subir rápido que é o mais estranho. Tão mas depois vai voltar a arrefecer quando a frente chegar?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2010 às 21:53)

Jodamensil disse:


> Sim a temperatura sobe. Mas está a subir rápido que é o mais estranho. Tão mas depois vai voltar a arrefecer quando a frente chegar?



Só depois da frente passar, até lá irá aquecer.


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Por aqui está céu encoberto e ainda nao pingou...


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

De facto a temperatura está a subir devagarinho, mas o vento moderado de Sul é bem fresco e, como se costuma dizer, cheira a chuva.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Boas, algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Lousano (16 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Já chove por aqui e a temperatura está nos 12,0ºC.

Max: 15,2ºC

Min: 3,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Boa noite!
A chuva deverá vir a caminho, mas ainda não há nada...
Hoje foi talvez o primeiro dia de Outono com cheirinho a inverno, seguindo agora com temperatura nos 15.4ºC e a subir, 65%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.1ºC
16ºC.


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Por aqui (Estoril) está-se a levantar vento mas chuva nada.


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Iuri disse:


> Por aqui (Estoril) está-se a levantar vento mas chuva nada.



Sim, por aqui o vento também está a dar sinal de vida


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Aqui para estas zonas a chuva em força vai ser mais para o meio da madrugada por isso a maioria do pessoal não vai dar por ela 

Aqui está tempo ameno com vento fraco a moderado 

Acompanhem aqui em directo a passagem da frente por Setúbal:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

Boas!

Por Coimbra já chove bem e o vento também se faz sentir. 

Cumps


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

olá 

O dia foi de céu em geral pouco nublado sobretudo por nuvens altas as quais apresentaram maior compactação ao final da tarde. Para além da noite estar mais amena face à anterior em que a temperatura actual quase que atinge a máxima conseguida esta tarde, desde há pouco que se verifica alguma precipitação ainda que fraca e vento fraco a moderado vindo de WSW.

*valores de 15/Nov*:
máximos: 15.6ºC - 73% hr
mínimos: 9.7ºC - 45% hr
*
valores 16/Nov*:
máximos: 15.7ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 8.5ºC - 50% hr

*actuais*: 15.1ºC - 70% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, morrinha com 14,7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

A noite decorre mais amena com uma ligeira subida da temperatura.
A intensidade da precipitação aumentou e o mesmo sucede com o vento em deslocação de WSW.

*actuais*: 16.2ºC - 81% hr


----------



## iceworld (17 Nov 2010 às 01:06)

Chuva intensa entre as 22h00 e as 24h00.
Agora com o vento, a fazer-se notar, a chuva passou a fraca mas constante.
Temp. nos 10º


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2010 às 01:21)

Por aqui já vai chovendo, estou com 1,8 mm e 14,1ºC.

Vento fraco/moderado de SW.

Webcam da consola em directo até às 2h.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/meteoqueluz


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2010 às 07:08)

Durante a noite caíram *25,6mm*! Não esperava tanto.

De momento sigo com 12,8ºC, humidade nos 90% e não chove.

Pressão a 1014 hPa, depois de uma queda aos 1012 hPa.

A mínima foi de *12,6ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (17 Nov 2010 às 07:22)

bom dia, é estranho q aqui o ceu está limpoo.


----------



## João Soares (17 Nov 2010 às 07:26)

Rainy disse:


> bom dia, é estranho q aqui o ceu está limpoo.



É normal. A frente já passou.


----------



## Teles (17 Nov 2010 às 07:51)

Boas , por aqui uma madrugada de vento muito forte , e chuva forte que acumulou até ao momento 19,0mm de precipitação , temperatura actual de 13,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2010 às 07:54)

Não dei por uma única gota de água cair  mas a verdade é que o "penico" hoje de manhã marca 16,2 mm. Bem bom.

Já foi ultrapassado o registo do ano anterior que foi de 715,0 mm. Este 2010 segue com 724,4 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2010 às 09:39)

Bom  Dia

Esta madrugada acumulei apenas 9.2mm, por agora o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NW e estão 15.2ºC.
A Minima de hoje foi de 11.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2010 às 09:45)

Agora um dado curioso, a estação do IM em coruche apenas registou 0,6mm, supostamente deve de estar avariada, e já não é a 1º vez.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia.

A precipitação acumulada nesta frente foi de 11,7mm.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, ventro fraco e 13,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2010 às 10:06)

Aqui o evento rendeu até ao momento 20,4 mm.

Neste momento 14,5ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Aqui a frente rendeu 18mm.
O mês segue com 41mm acumulados.

Agora, sol e 14,0ºC.


----------



## Teles (17 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

Boas , por aqui céu quase limpo apenas com alguns cumulos a Este, temperatura actual de 14,1ºC


----------



## fsl (17 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

*A Frente que esta madrugada passou "suavemente", deixou em Oeiras 13.8mm :






By fsleitao at 2010-11-17*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

Início de tarde ameno, com 15,8ºC e vento moderado.

Humidade nos 56% e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a frente foi fraquinha e apenas deixou no meu pluviometro 9,0mm com um rain rate máximo de apenas e uns míseros 11,2mm/h (5:02)... a rajada máxima foi de 45,1km/h ao inicio da madrugada

A mínima foi de 13,8ºC se não for batida antes das 0h

Agora céu pouco nublado e uns agradáveis 17,3ºC, 48%Hr, 1016,7hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2010 às 13:09)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui por Setúbal a frente foi fraquinha e apenas deixou no meu pluviometro 9,0mm com um rain rate máximo de apenas e uns míseros 11,2mm/h (5:02)... a rajada máxima foi de 45,1km/h ao inicio da madrugada
> 
> ...



Também acumulei pouco, 6mm.
Esperava mais.
Agora sigo com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Rainy (17 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Já é a 2º vez consecutiva que chove durante a noite e fica sol durante o dia.
Para amanhã vai ser calmo ou n?


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

Rainy disse:


> Já é a 2º vez consecutiva que chove durante a noite e fica sol durante o dia.
> Para amanhã vai ser calmo ou n?



Boa tarde.
Amanhã vai ser um dia calmo de céu nublado.
Tédio 
Sexta Feira é que a chuva volta, moderada.
Hoje se chover por cá é muito fraco.


----------



## dASk (17 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

eu por aqui acumulei 16,2mm! curioso localidades tão perto terem níveis tão diferentes de precipitação, normalmente isso acontece quando a chuva não é tão generalizada! digo eu..


----------



## F_R (17 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

Boas

Noite de chuva em que acumulou 12.8mm

Agora está sol e 16.3ºC

A mínima foi de 9.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

Boa noite.

Tarde de céu em geral muito nublado, mas a temperatura não subiu além dos *16,1ºC*, alcançados durante a madrugada.

De momento sigo com 13,2ºC, humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 12.9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Boa noite!
Após uma noite de alguma chuva (cerca de 17mm), o dia foi solarengo e só há pouco é que caiu um pequeno aguaceiro.
Temperatura nos 13.9ºC, 67%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.9ºC (actual)
17.7ºC.


----------



## Teles (17 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado , temperatura actual de 7,6ºC, precipitação acumulada até ao momento 20mm


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

boa noite 

Céu com algumas nuvens, vento em geral fraco de oeste e um início de madrugada um pouco fresco apesar da temperatura parecer estagnar.
Já ocorreu precipitação fraca ao início da noite e estão cerca de *12ºC*, contudo a percepção que tenho é que está um pouco mais!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 20,4 mm


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2010 às 06:33)

Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 8,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

A temperatura acabou por descer razoavelmente, tendo a mínima atingido os *8,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,3ºC, humidade nos 78% e céu praticamente limpo.

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Nestes dias a mínima só ultrapassou os 10ºC no dia 15, tendo sido de *8,8ºC*.

A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos *10,9ºC*.

Sigo com 18ºC, vento nulo e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Sigo com céu encoberto e 15,4ºC. Humidade nos 60% e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2010 às 13:44)

Céu bastante nublado com uns cumulos há mistura.

Estou com 15,1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2010 às 13:50)

Tive uma mínima de 10,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 16,9ºC, 64%Hr, 1018,9hPa e vento fraco

A máxima até ao momento foi de 18,4ºC acredito que seja essa a máxima pelas 13:30 

Tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## rcjla (18 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

por aqui vai chovendo...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

rcjla disse:


> por aqui vai chovendo...



Vai-nos acompanhando 
----
Sigo com 16.8ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## rcjla (18 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

andres disse:


> Vai-nos acompanhando
> ----
> Sigo com 26.8ºC e céu encoberto.



Já parou mas ainda criou poças.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Nov 2010 às 15:10)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *10.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 15.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Dia doentio por aqui. 
Nem um raio de sol, nem uma pinga de chuva.
Até o vento é nulo.

Enfim... Outono.
Sigo com 14,4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

De momento sigo com 13.8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Boas , por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 7,5ºC, temperatura actual de 10,6ºc


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco.

Max: 16,6ºC

Min: 7,2ºC

Neste momento 10,6ºC

Agora vamos ao que interessa, pluviómetros e anenómetros preparados.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*10,5ºC (07:46)* 
Máxima:*18,4ºC (13:30)*

Rajada máxima:*19,3km/h WSW (13:39)*

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 77%Hr, 1018,5hPa e vento nulo

Para as próximas horas não espero nada de relevante aqui e não esperem grandes ventos nem amanha! não entendo os alertas do IM


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.7ºC

T.Minima: 8.6ºC

Prec.Acumulada: 1.7mm


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

Boa noite!
Um dia que começou cheio de sol e que foi encobrindo ao longo do dia, com a temperatura a não oscilar muito.
De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, temperatura nos 14ºC, 72%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12ºC
18.6ºC.


----------



## Microburst (18 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Boa noite 

Temperatura aqui em Cacilhas neste momento é de 12,4ºC com 77% de humidade. Noite calma que se segue a um dia "pastelão", como diz a minha avó, com muitas nuvens, vento quase nulo, um pouco de sol pela manhã, mas um resto de dia algo doentio onde até dava para ver uma pequena nuvem de poluição a pairar sobre a cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## F_R (18 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Boas

Dias de céu muito nublado em que chegou a chover, mas muito pouco.
Neste momento está algum nevoeiro e 10.1ºC

Mínima 8.7ºC
Máxima 15.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

Sigo com 13,0ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16,6ºC

Mín - 10,1ºC

Hoje faço 4 anos no fórum


----------



## Microburst (19 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje faço 4 anos no fórum


Então muitos parabéns. 

(Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máx - 16,6ºC
> 
> ...



Dinossauro!! 

Parabéns


----------



## iceworld (19 Nov 2010 às 01:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máx - 16,6ºC
> 
> ...



E cresceste muito... ainda bem


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2010 às 01:25)

obrigado pessoal, não esperava tanta felicitação.

Por aqui começou agora a chover e está-se a intensificar.

Estou com 13,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (19 Nov 2010 às 04:03)

Já vai chovendo

9.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia.

Madrugada marcada por chuva, em geral fraca, tendo acumulado *5mm* até ao momento.

Temperatura mínima e actual de *12,2ºC*. Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2010 às 07:51)

E mais do mesmo, vai chovendo sempre à noite. Já acumulei *9,0 mm*.


----------



## Teles (19 Nov 2010 às 08:14)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 11,4ºC , precipitação até ao momento de 7,4mm


----------



## Rainy (19 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

Preve-se chuva ao longo de todo o dia ou foi tb apenas á noite?


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2010 às 09:12)

fiquei surpreendido pelos 9,4mm durante a noite, qd esperava que esse valor so fosse atingido hj ao final do dia ou ate à madrugada de sabado. Nada mau mesmo!


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2010 às 11:29)

Boas

A madrugada foi de muita chuva por aqui muito mais do que estava a espera!! 

Precipitação desde as 00h *18,8mm* 

Agora tempo frio 12,8ºC, 91%Hr, 1016,4hPa e vento fraco

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2010 às 11:53)

Aqui apenas 4,0 mm até agora, o normal por aqui 

Agora céu muito nublado, 13,8ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 12:09)

Por aqui apenas 5.5mm até agora


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, a contabilidade diária vai já bem lançada, com 15mm, dos quais 4mm caíram nos últimos 10 mins com um aguaceiro bem forte...
Temperatura nos 16.4ºC, 1016hpa.


----------



## Rainy (19 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

Aqui não chove nada e não deverá chover durante a tarde


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2010 às 14:33)

Chove neste momento de forma moderada/forte. 
Estão *16ºC*.


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2010 às 15:01)

Boas tardes,

Em Setúbal tem chovido praticamente todo o dia. Agora com mais intensidade


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Chuva forte neste momento com pingas bem grossas.
Temperatura nos 15ºC e alguma neblina.


----------



## F_R (19 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Boas

Acumulou 4.2mm desde as 0 horas

Agora 13.5ºC que é a máxima do dia


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2010 às 16:09)

Chove bem agora e tenho um acumulado de 8mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

O acumulado vai em 9.2mm


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Acumulado até agora 22,0mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

O que nos espera esta noite


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

por aqui vou com *10mm*! interessantes valores em Setúbal hoje, consegue ter mais de o dobro e aqui tão perto  mesmo assim o meu valor mensal até ao momento ainda é superior! *62mm*


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Nov 2010 às 18:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.0ºC e céu muito nublado.
Durante o dia de hoje a chuva tem dominado.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

Continua a cair períodos de chuva moderada a forte e o acumulado já vai em *24,8mm* 

Temperatura 15,9ºC

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

E vão mais 2.1mm, o que faz um total de 11.3mm


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

E sigo com *9,8 mm* acumulados.

Mais mais chuva virá...durante a noite


----------



## Microburst (19 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

O IM acaba de informar que vai colocar os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta amarelo das 23h de hoje às 06h de amanhã dia 20 por causa do aviso de precipitação forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Continua, mais 1.2mm


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2010 às 19:58)

Microburst disse:


> O IM acaba de informar que vai colocar os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta amarelo das 23h de hoje às 06h de amanhã dia 20 por causa do aviso de precipitação forte.



engraçado é que na previsão significativa do IM não está prevista chuva para esse período horário, tanto em Lisboa como em Setúbal!


----------



## Microburst (19 Nov 2010 às 20:03)

dASk disse:


> engraçado é que na previsão significativa do IM não está prevista chuva para esse período horário, tanto em Lisboa como em Setúbal!



Foi o aviso que me chegou do IM por e-mail cerca das 19h30, caro colega da Moita. Não tenho intenção nenhuma de estar a levantar qualquer falso alarme. Gosto duma boa tempestade, ou de tempo adverso, mas sei que há os que gostam (como nós) e os que com isso podem estar ou vir a sofrer, e como tal não ia vir aqui dizer que é aquilo que não é.

Edit: Aliás, está presente no site do IM, é só ir lá ver.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Microburst disse:


> Foi o aviso que me chegou do IM por e-mail cerca das 19h30, caro colega da Moita. Não tenho intenção nenhuma de estar a levantar qualquer falso alarme. Gosto duma boa tempestade, ou de tempo adverso, mas sei que há os que gostam (como nós) e os que com isso podem estar ou vir a sofrer, e como tal não ia vir aqui dizer que é aquilo que não é.
> 
> Edit: Aliás, está presente no site do IM, é só ir lá ver.



Creio que o dask estava apenas a assinalar uma incoerência do IM e não a insinuar que estavas a levantar um falso alarme. 

De facto, choveu hoje bem mais do que o previsto, e o período de maior actividade, segundo os modelos, ainda está para vir! Daí talvez, os alertas... vamos ver!


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Pensei que fosse um dia de chuva fraca, mas persistente, mas o resultado foi de aguaceiros durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã.

Precip. Acumulada: 2,8mm

Neste momento 14,4ºC (tendo sido registada há pouco a máxima do dia até ao momento, de 14,6ºC)


----------



## NfrG (19 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

Boa Noite

E acaba de cair um aguaceiro fortíssimo!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *15,9ºC*, registados há pouco, e actuais 15,8ºC.

De momento não chove. A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 8,0mm.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1015 hPa, sendo que o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Creio que o dask estava apenas a assinalar uma incoerência do IM e não a insinuar que estavas a levantar um falso alarme.
> 
> De facto, choveu hoje bem mais do que o previsto, e o período de maior actividade, segundo os modelos, ainda está para vir! Daí talvez, os alertas... vamos ver!



precisamente Jorge! Longe de mim  até porque está bem visível no site do IM os alertas.. a ver vamos então o que para aí vem esta noite/madrugada!


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte por aqui.
Neste momento estão *15,0ºC*


----------



## amarusp (19 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite.
pela Lousa, céu muito nublado,com a lua a dar um ar da sua graça. Não chove


----------



## zejorge (19 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com 14,5º, pressão 1015 hpa, e vento fraco de SSW cuja rajada máxima foi de 19,1 kmh.
Quanto a precipitação acumulei 7,4 mm.

Cumpts


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

Tem estado quese sempre a chover, temperatura nos 15.8ºC.


----------



## Rainy (19 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Amanha o pós frontal vai ter alguma animação e frio ou não??


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Rainy disse:


> Amanha o pós frontal vai ter alguma animação e frio ou não??



Esta madrugada devera chover por ai,amanha so ja teras 1 ou outro aguaceiro fraco 
Temperatura normal, identica à de hoje.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,7ºC

Precipitação desde as 0h 26,0mm

Agora estão 15,7ºC e o vento sopra moderado

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2010 às 23:46)

O vento volta a soprar com rajadas fortes.

Neste momento 15,2ºC, máxima até ao momento.

Precip. 2,8mm


----------



## iceworld (19 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Chove desde as 22h30 mas desde as 23h00 que chove com grande intensidade.

Algumas rajadas de vento anunciaram esta chuvada.

14º


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

iceworld disse:


> Chove desde as 22h30 mas desde as 23h00 que chove com grande intensidade.
> 
> Algumas rajadas de vento anunciaram esta chuvada.
> 
> 14º



Já chove por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 7,6 mm


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

dASk disse:


> precisamente Jorge! Longe de mim  até porque está bem visível no site do IM os alertas.. a ver vamos então o que para aí vem esta noite/madrugada!



My bad, colega. A palavra escrita pode por vezes ser interpretada de mais do que uma maneira, e se há coisa de que eu não gosto é de ser acusado de falso testemunho, daí a minha resposta mais brusca. As minhas desculpas a si e aos restantes colegas. 

No entanto, e no que toca aqui a Almada, dá-me a sensação de que o IM acertou porque a esta hora, 0h05m, cai uma valente chuvada acompanhada de rajadas de vento.


----------



## telegram (20 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Chove com intensidade . 14,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 15,0ºC e morrinha.


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

Começa a cair um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

olá

*valores de 17 Nov*:
máximos: 17.0ºC - 82% hr
mínimos: 12.2ºC 44% hr

*valores de 18 Nov*: 
Máximos: 17.8ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 12.5ºC - 53% hr

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva de intensidade variável, de momento apresenta-se fraca; vento também de intensidade variável predominando de WSW que de momento apresenta-se fraco.
Temperatura actual a rondar os *15ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

Chuva forte neste momento 

2,5mm desde as 00H00

4,6mm às 00H59


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

Vento a moderar. Chuva fraca.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Nov 2010 às 01:05)

A madrugada prossegue com precipitação fraca contudo bastante densa.
Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

joseoliveira disse:


> A madrugada prossegue com precipitação fraca contudo bastante densa.
> Vento fraco de Oeste.



Sendo assim, não se justificam os avisos do IM...
Penso que ainda vamos ter chuva forte pela passagem de algo que ainda não se criou..mas que vai nascer.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 01:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Precipitação - 7,6 mm



Em pouco mais de 1h30, já levo quase tanto como ontem o dia todo, 6,0 mm.

Estou com 15,3ºC e vento fraco de SW.

Amo esta chuva miudinha e persistente, rende imenso.


----------



## rcjla (20 Nov 2010 às 01:34)

chove bem


----------



## meteo (20 Nov 2010 às 01:46)

Chove forte neste momento 

Há 20 minutos que vai chovendo moderado,mas agora vai caindo bastante forte mesmo.. Está bonito de se ver!
Por aqui faz sentido o alerta amarelo.


----------



## Iuri (20 Nov 2010 às 01:46)

Chuva e vento forte no Estoril


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 01:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em pouco mais de 1h30, já levo quase tanto como ontem o dia todo, 6,0 mm.



Já levo mais que o dia de ontem todo, 9,2 mm neste momento.

Não está a querer parar, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2010 às 02:21)

10,9mm este momento:

Continua a chover (aguaceiros)


----------



## dASk (20 Nov 2010 às 03:33)

por aqui entre as 2,30 e as 3h foi sempre a cascar agora acalmou, levo um acumulado de 6,6mm desde a meia noite mas a estação esta um pouco afastada de onde vivo e penso que aqui caíu um pouco mais dada a intensidade com que caíu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2010 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

Esta madrugada choveu bem, tendo acumulado 10.2mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2010 às 12:21)

Boa tarde!
Nestes dois dias, a brincar, a brincar, lá vai Novembro a compor-se bem a nível de precipitação quando ainda falta muito para o fim do mês...
Entre ontem e hoje acumulei cerca de 26mm...
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, 17.5ºC, 49%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2010 às 12:25)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada rendeu 11,0mm pela quarta vez consecutiva o grosso da precipitação ocorre de madrugada

Mínima de 13,7ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens soltas e temperatura agradável de 17,6ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2010 às 13:29)

Eis que chove e estão 16.8ºC.


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco registei 0.5 mm


----------



## Rainy (20 Nov 2010 às 16:40)

Acabou de cair um aguaçeiro forte com duplo arco-iris que por segundos foi torrencial e até com pequenas pedras de granizo.


----------



## mortagua (20 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

vamos ter sol ou aguaceiros fracos/moderados/fortes, nos próximos dias?
e esta noite?


----------



## Microburst (20 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Rainy disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaçeiro forte com duplo arco-iris que por segundos foi torrencial e até com pequenas pedras de granizo.



Engraçado, precisamente pela mesma hora que o colega Rainy falava de um forte aguaceiro com duplo arco-íris em Massamá (cerca das 16h30), o mesmo se passava em Almada, aguaceiro e duplo arco-íris, ora vejam a primeira imagem. 

Desculpem a qualidade de ambas as imagens, mas foram tiradas com recurso ao telemóvel. 











(Almada, 16h30, 20/11/2010)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 10,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2010 às 01:46)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 11,9ºC e humidade nos 73%. 

A temperatura caiu dos 13,0ºC para os 12,0ºC em 4 actualizações, ou seja, em cerca de 2m40s.


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2010 às 01:50)

Começa a chover de forma fraca 

0,2 mm acumulados desde a 0h
que dilúvio...


----------



## mortagua (21 Nov 2010 às 08:15)

desde as 0h ja registei 6mm


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais um dia de aguaceiros moderados.

Até ao momento 10,4mm acumulados e temperatura actual de 11,0ºC.

Resumo de ontem:

Tmax:15,2ºC
Tmin:9,5ºC
Precip.:15mm


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi marcada por *1,0mm* de precipitação acumulada, eram cerca das 5h.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,5ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 14,5ºC, humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,5ºC

Agora estão 16,6ºC, 66%Hr, 1016,6hPa e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Chove moderado e estão 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 12:03)

Cai neste momento aqui um aguaceiro, tenho acumulado 0,2 mm.

Estou com 14,7ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Um ligeiro aguaceiro caiu também aqui, tendo a temperatura caído para os 13,8ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 74%.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Um ligeiro aguaceiro caiu também aqui, tendo a temperatura caído para os 13,8ºC actuais.
> 
> Humidade nos 74%.



Aqui caiu para 12,7ºC 

Acumulado até ao momento 0,8 mm.


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Um aguaceiro forte á pouco deixou *1,5 mm* e fez a temperatura descer dos 15ºC para os 12,2ºC.
Neste momento de novo 15ºC e aproxima-se um aguaceiro.

EDIT  13H00 - Caiu mais um aguaceiro que deixou 0,5 mm


----------



## Rainy (21 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Aproxima-se uma grande célula escurissima


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Aguaceiro forte e momentâneo. A temperatura desceu para os 13,6ºC. Máxima de *14,8ºC* até ao momento.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2010 às 14:55)

Aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando. Acumulado 0,4 mm


----------



## mortagua (21 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

Celula grande e negra 
espero que renda bem


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2010 às 15:33)

aqui escureceu, parece que vem ai um aguaceiro

mínima de hoje  *10,4ºC*


----------



## Rainy (21 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Aquela célula trouxe um aguaçeiro torrencial, vento com fortes rajadas e uma grande descida da tº

Espero por mais ao longo do dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2010 às 16:17)

Caí um novo aguaceiro fraco, com 14.6ºC.

PS: 16:30 - Continua a chover e já molhou a estrada completamente.


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

Dia de bastantes aguaceiros, alguns fortes e que deixaram por aqui  *10,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2010 às 16:52)

Belos aguaceiros que têm caido de tarde.
Acumulei 3.5mm e ainda está a chover.
Este ultimo tem sido bastante moderado.


----------



## mortagua (21 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

ja levo 13mm desde as 0h e agora esta a chover imenso!


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Boas, hoje tirei uma fotos na sua maioria pileus que deixo aqui:


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2010 às 17:56)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

Fotos muito interessantes, Teles.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

Fotos muito bonitas Teles


----------



## Rainy (21 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Como está a situação em relação a neve na serra da estrela?


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2010 às 19:16)

Rainy disse:


> Como está a situação em relação a neve na serra da estrela?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/serra-estrela-21-11-2010-a-5089.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Por aqui graças a alguns aguaceiros que vão caindo já levo 4,7mm acumulados, não estava nada á espera disto hoje.


----------



## ACalado (21 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Boas fotos Teles  A primeira foi algum míssil


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*12,5ºC (02:08)*

Máxima:*17,7ºC (12:42)*


Rajada máxima:*32km/h (01:53)*

Precipitação:*0,2mm*

Por agora estão 13,4ºC, 77%Hr, 1014,8hPa e vento fraco

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

Neste momento *12,1ºC* de temperatura e acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro.


*Visite o meu site: www.meteopovoa.site.vu - novo design.*


----------



## DRC (21 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

olá 

O dia apresentou-se em geral muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros geralmente fracos alternaram com algumas abertas, vento em geral fraco que predominou de WNW e temperaturas outonais. Chove (precipitação fraca) neste momento.

*valores de ontem*: 
máx: 16.4ºC - 78% hr
mín: 12.0ºC - 55% hr

*actuais*: 13.3ºC - 75% hr


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 12,2ºC, depois de um aguaceiro forte.

Humidade nos 81%.


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca. Às 9h, 6ºC junto ao rio. Céu pouco nublado e  alguns bancos de nevoeiro. Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Inicio o dia com céu bastante negro, e aguaceiros esporádicos. *1,0mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 13,1ºC e humidade nos 79%, depois de uma mínima de *10,1ºC*.

Pressão nos 1014 hPa, estável.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 10:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 1,2 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2010 às 11:12)

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.3ºC, durante a noite caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.3mm.


----------



## Pimpao (22 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

Em primeiro luar peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado...

Estou a desenvolver um projecto de investigação na área da botânica e preciso MUITO do histórico de dados climáticos da região de Óbidos, dos últimos 15 anos.
Por favor, alguém me diz se é possível obtê-los ou não? Se sim, junto de quem? É que pelo que percebi até agora, o Inst. Met. leva dinheiro por isso e não o tenho, infelizmente.

Obrigada por qualquer sugestão que possam dar-me.

Marta.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Nov 2010 às 18:09)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *12.3ºC*

Temperatura máxima *17.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.6ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2010 às 18:24)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.9ºC

T.Minima: 6.3ºC


----------



## dASk (22 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

Pimpao disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em primeiro luar peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado...
> 
> ...



bem eu acho que isso vai ser dificil encontrares, mas vê la este link e vê se tem algo que te interesse! é o que posso contribuir  boa sorte.. Marta  (peço desculpa pelo repost mas esqueci-me de adicionar o link) não me matem :x *http://www.real21.org/f/Recursos/Mata_Municipal.pdf*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *15,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1012 hPa.

Vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

Precipitação acumulada em Odivelas nos últimos dias:

Dia 19: 7mm
Dia 20: 9mm
Dia 21: 1mm
Dia 22: 1mm

O mês segue com 59mm acumulados e 11 dias com precipitação >=1mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Nov 2010 às 20:18)

boa noite 

Um aspecto do final de tarde por aqui virado a Oeste, nada de extraordinário, apenas ocasional... 






O céu manteve-se ao longo do dia muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, boas abertas também e pelo que pude observar, a precipitação (geralmente fraca) ocorreu apenas durante a madrugada, vento em geral fraco predominando de WNW. A temperatura máxima esteve nos *16.8ºC*.

*Actuais*: 12.8ºC - 69% hr


----------



## telegram (22 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

A Figueira da Foz está com 12.ºC. A mínima foi de 8.ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Um aspecto do final de tarde por aqui virado a Oeste, nada de extraordinário, apenas ocasional... 





Bonitos altoestratos José


----------



## dASk (22 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

por aqui ja chove! temperatura nos 12º!


----------



## Microburst (22 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

E por Almada também, sem vento, mas chove moderadamente.


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2010 às 21:23)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 6.2ºC
Máxima: 16.4ºC

Agora 10.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite.

O dia de hoje foi mais soalheiro, apesar do intenso nevoeiro matinal.

Max: 15,4ºC

Min: 4,2ºC (será?)

Neste momento, vento nulo, "nevoeiro" devido ao fumo das lareiras da vila e 6,9ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

Mín:11,3ºC
Máx:17,4ºC

Precipitação:0,2mm

Agora estão 12,4ºC, 84%Hr, 1012,8hPa e vento nulo

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

Boa noite!
Enquanto que anda tudo maluco com os devaneios modelísticos, voltando à realidade, eis que o dia esteve sempre instável, com muita nebulosidade, e agora já vai pingando, mas sem acumular ainda...
Temperatura nos 13.5ºC, 72%HR, 1024hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.2ºC
16.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Temperatura estagnada nos 12ºC desde cerca das 19h. Encontro-me com 12,5ºC actualmente.

Chove fraco, com humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (22 Nov 2010 às 23:06)

Andam tão malucos com as previsões que nem relatam a precipitação que começa a assolar a Estremadura.

Venham os relatos: Chuvisco, aguaceiros; vento , 5, 10, 15 km/h... como está por aí?


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

bem por aqui la vai chovendo fraco, mas sem nada acumulado ainda...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Lousano disse:


> Andam tão malucos com as previsões que nem relatam a precipitação que começa a assolar a Estremadura.
> 
> Venham os relatos: Chuvisco, aguaceiros; vento , 5, 10, 15 km/h... como está por aí?



Até ao momento acumulados 1,2 mm, esteve a chover fraco.

Quanto a temperatura 12.4ºC neste momento e o vento nos 0 km/h.


----------



## rcjla (23 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

12,2º e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,4 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

olá 

E chove algo entre o fraco e o moderado, vento fraco de Oeste.

*Valores de ontem*:
máx: 16.8ºC - 80% hr
mín: 11.9ºC - 47% hr

*actuais*: 13.3ºC - 80% hr


----------



## cactus (23 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá
> 
> E chove algo entre o fraco e o moderado, vento fraco de Oeste.
> 
> ...



Por aqui tambem , aliaz repete-se o mesmo de ontem á noite e 12ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

Por aqui o mesmo  chove moderado agora... pelo que parece, esta será a 6ª madrugada consecutiva com chuva se não me engano...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2010 às 01:42)

Por aqui um sector mais quentinho e ela calmamente continua a precipitar-se...

*actuais*: 14.0ºC - 85% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2010 às 02:46)

Há dias aconteceu isto, quase tudo à volta a marcar 11/12ºC e apenas por aqui mais alguns acima!

Ainda chove, com intensidade fraca e vento fraco a nulo.

*Actuais*: 14.6ºC - 84% hr


----------



## Teles (23 Nov 2010 às 07:37)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 9,1ºC ,chuva moderada e contínua,  precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 10,1mm


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2010 às 07:55)

Por cá 5,0 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2010 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de chuva, por vezes moderada, sendo que já acumulei *12,6mm*.

De momento sigo com 11,1ºC, tendo a mínima sido registada há pouco, com *11,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 92%, pressão a 1010 hPa e vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas, céu encoberto, vento fraco e 10ºC.
Vai pingando.
Vou com 20mm acumulados desde as 0h. (Bastante mais do que estava à espera).

Ontem fiquei-me pelos 2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2010 às 10:34)

Aqui até ao momento 9,6 mm.

Estou com 10,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

Por aqui até agora a acumulação vai em 11.8mm, aproveitem este dia pois a chuva vai de férias.


----------



## Pimpao (23 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

dASk disse:


> bem eu acho que isso vai ser dificil encontrares, mas vê la este link e vê se tem algo que te interesse! é o que posso contribuir  boa sorte.. Marta  (peço desculpa pelo repost mas esqueci-me de adicionar o link) não me matem :x *http://www.real21.org/f/Recursos/Mata_Municipal.pdf*



Obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia!
Por hoje está um real dia de inverno... chuva, frio... só falta mesmo o vento e uma trovoada para compor ainda mais a coisa...
Assim, sigo já com 9.4mm acumulados, e com 12.6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

Uma frescura. Segue fantástico, este início de tarde, com apenas *11,8ºC*.

*15,9mm* acumulados, e humidade nos 92%.


----------



## PDias (23 Nov 2010 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

por aqui está um dia "desagradável", com chuva, nevoeiro e algum frio, a temperatura miníma foi de 9,5ºC e actualmente estão 10,4ºC, a precipitação acumulada desde as 00.00H é de 15mm, pressão nos 1008,9 hpa, o vento está fraco de NE.

Até logo!


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2010 às 12:11)

Manhã marcada pela chuva, por vezes forte.
Neste momento estão *11,3ºC* e o acumulado de precipitação é de *15,0 mm *.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

Por aqui vai chovendo, tenho já acumulado 12,2 mm e parece querer continuar a "subir".

Estou com 11,2ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 12:34)

Cenário em tudo idêntico aqui.






Chuva, vento fraco a moderado de NE e 10,5ºC.
Nevoeiro acima dos 200m de altitude.
24mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

Boas pessoal, eu fiz o meu próprio pluviómetro, a área da abertura do funil é de 0,0061m quadrados...agora fui ver no medidor e acumulou cerca de 0,4L

Fazendo o cálculo que me disseram, 0,4 a dividir por 0,0061 vai dar 65mm...

valor muito abusado e longe da realidade..onde falhou o cálculo ? :S

por aqui ja choveu bem demanha


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2010 às 12:50)

11,8ºC e *17,9mm* acumulados.

Pressão nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2010 às 13:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas pessoal, eu fiz o meu próprio pluviómetro, a área da abertura do funil é de 0,0061m quadrados...agora fui ver no medidor e acumulou cerca de 0,4L
> 
> Fazendo o cálculo que me disseram, 0,4 a dividir por 0,0061 vai dar 65mm...
> 
> ...



Faz um melhor .... corta uma caixa com 1 m^2 não demasiado alto, pinta as marcas da régua, e depois consulta o valor .....
Vais ver que resulta melhor


----------



## F_R (23 Nov 2010 às 13:38)

Boas

Dia de inverno este com 10.1ºC, que é a máxima e já acumulou 4mm

a mínima foi de 8.4ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação vai em 11,8mm com um pico de 62,0mm/h pelas 9:52

A temperatura actual é de 14,4ºC e  a humidade de 94% o vento é fraco e a pressão está nos 1009,1hPa

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2010 às 16:29)

Boas !
Desde as 21:25h de ontem que chove !
Impressionante.
Foi um dia de chuva, acumulei 5.5mm.
Agora muito nevoeiro, a qualquer altitude.
12.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Boa tarde.

O dia Foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco.

A máxima foi de 13,6ºC, valor mais baixo desde 12 de Março do corrente ano.

Neste momento 11,7ºC.


----------



## Kaparoger (23 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Boas,


Por aki ceu cinzento todo o dia mas nada de chuva!!
Nota-se k hoje está mais frio, as temperaturas n passaram dos 11º

Neste momento 9.7º.


Cumprimentos,
Diogo


----------



## dASk (23 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Por aqui 9,6mm acumulados principalmente até às 13h! temperatura nos 13,1º! Digam-me uma coisa aquela celúla a oeste de Lisboa tem alguma probabilidade de evolução interessante?


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de hoje: 12.0ºC

Sigo com 14.3ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.

O dia de hoje tem sido caracterizado pela chuva frio e nevoeiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 18:03)

Por o acumulado já vai nos 18.2mm


----------



## Lousano (23 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por o acumulado já vai nos 18.2mm



Nada mau. 

Nunca pensei que largasse tanta água.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 18:17)

Lousano disse:


> Nada mau.
> 
> Nunca pensei que largasse tanta água.



Pois nem eu, e ainda chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

e chove e chove isto hoje esta fantastico


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Sigo com 12.7ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de Inverno, com *13,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,4ºC, humidade nos 92% e pressão nos 1010 hPa.

A precipitação acumulada situa-se nos *17,9mm*.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Boa noite!

A mínima do dia foi agora batida, encontrando-se agora em 11.9ºC que é a temperatura actual.


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2010 às 21:34)

Dia frio e com chuva principalmente de manhã.
Acumulados *17,0 mm*.
De destacar as temperaturas , com uma mínima de 10,5ºC e uma máxima que não passou de uns incríveis *12,4ºC*.

Neste momento estão *11,4ºC *e a humidade elevada continua com 94% de HR e chuviscos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

e já vou nos 21.8mm nada mau


----------



## Geiras (23 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento, muito nevoeiro e 12ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Dia invernoso por aqui, com 11.4mm de precipitação, e máxima de apenas 13.5ºC.
De momento, 12.7ºC, 97%HR, algum nevoeiro, mas há pouco estava mais, e uma morrinha aqui e ali...


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Extremos em Setúbal:

Dia muito húmido com humidade mínima de 89% e máxima de 96%...

Mínima:*11,8ºC (4:49)*
Máxima:*15,2ºC (14:50)*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h (6:18)*

Precipitação total:*12,4mm* rain rate máximo:*62,0mm/h (9:52)*

Agora:
13,0ºC
96%Hr
1010.5hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Teles (23 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Boas , por aqui 37,8mm, neste momento morrinha e temperatura actual de 9,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por aqui 37,8mm, neste momento morrinha e temperatura actual de 9,7ºC





Nao esperava tanta chuva para a nossa zona.Foi muito bom


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Precipitação - 13,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, céu encoberto e 12,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

boa noite 

Dia bastante húmido de céu completamente encoberto por nebulosidade muito baixa, períodos de chuva geralmente fraca, vento fraco a nulo.
De momento a nebulosidade mantém-se a cotas muito baixas, aqui aos 128m a visibilidade é bastante reduzida e com ocasionais aguaceiros fracos.

*valores de 23 Nov*.
máx: 14.8ºC - 94% hr
mín: 13.2ºC - 80% hr

Face às redondezas, ligeiramente mais ameno por aqui... 
*actuais*: 14.4ºC - 89% hr


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

máxima baixinha com 13,1ºC e com chuva fraca


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2010 às 01:10)

O dia de ontem terminou com 26mm acumulados.

Por agora, céu encoberto mas sem chuva.
Vento nulo.


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2010 às 02:59)

por aqui chove sem parar desde as 0h, embora fraco, acumulado de 0.6mm hoje!
temperatura: 11,8º Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de grande estagnação. Mínima até ao momento de *11,8ºC*, e actuais 12,0ºC.

Humidade nos 92%, pressão a 1011 hPa e *3,2mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2010 às 07:57)

Mais uma "noite" de chuva. Acumulados desde as 0 horas *10,6 mm*

Humidade nos 100% desde ontem às 21:30. Não mexe...


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Finalmente um dia de sol, com temperatura actual de 11,5ºC.

A mínima foi de 5,7ºC.


----------



## Rainy (24 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Só para saber atrás desta neblusidade baixa que pouco a pouco vai desçendo para sul temos o ar frio??


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia !
Noite fria, com muito nevoeiro e sempre a morrinhar.
Hoje o dia está _gélido_, a temperatura do vento constantemente anda nos 6ºC.
A temperatura do ar é de 12.5ºC.
Céu encoberto e sempre a morrinhar !


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Hoje mínima de *11.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 14.0ºC e começam a aparecer as primeiras abertas.


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2010 às 13:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma "noite" de chuva. Acumulados desde as 0 horas *10,6 mm*
> 
> Humidade nos 100% desde ontem às 21:30. Não mexe...



Boas  nao tava nada a espera de tanta acumulação durante a madrugada, certo é c isso que já só nos faltam 2,6mm para atingir os 100mm mensais, esta quase a atingir o de Nov 2009


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!
Noite de alguma chuva, com 6.4mm acumulados, sendo que já há muito que não chove e o céu vai ficando, aos poucos menos carregado.
Temperatura nos 14.9ºC, 82%HR, 1019hpa.
Mínima de 12.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2010 às 13:33)

Apesar do dia solarengo e o vento fraco, a temperatura não está a elevar muito.

Actual: 15,2ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2010 às 13:38)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal foi uma madrugada de muita chuva acumulei 19,8mm muito acima do esperado!

Agora céu encoberto 13,6ºC, 93%Hr, 1011,6hpa e vento fraco

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2010 às 13:45)

Sigo com 15.2ºC e céu com bastantes abertas.

Pressão 1011.4hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2010 às 13:46)

Está a aquecer bem, 15,0ºC já.

Céu nublado com períodos de abertas, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Sigo com 15,4ºC, tenho já atingido os 15,5ºC.

Humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1011 hPa, com _bastante_ Sol agora.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

O sol está agora a querer espreitar, apesar da muita nebulosidade que ainda persiste no céu.
A oeste e norte, há boas abertas.

A temperatura está neste momento nos 14,3ºC.
Durante a noite acumulei 2mm de precipitação.


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a aquecer bem, 15,0ºC já.
> 
> Céu nublado com períodos de abertas, vento fraco de NE.



Boa tarde

A mesma coisa por aqui, sol a querer espreitar mas que já não irá a tempo para grande coisa. Estou é um pouco espantado com a subida de temperatura pois neste momento (14h45) marco aqui em Cacilhas 16,4ºC com 65% de humidade, enquanto que às 09h estavam apenas 9,5ºC com 100%Hr.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2010 às 15:00)

Microburst disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> A mesma coisa por aqui, sol a querer espreitar mas que já não irá a tempo para grande coisa. Estou é um pouco espantado com a subida de temperatura pois neste momento (14h45) marco aqui em Cacilhas 16,4ºC com 65% de humidade, enquanto que às 09h estavam apenas 9,5ºC com 100%Hr.



O que tem isso de estranho? Perfeitamente normal...


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2010 às 16:04)

HotSpot disse:


> O que tem isso de estranho? Perfeitamente normal...



Não me expliquei bem. O que queria dizer é que não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse assim tanto face, por exemplo, ao dia que esteve ontem. No entanto os 16,4 foram sol de pouca dura porque já tenho 13,7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2010 às 16:12)

Microburst disse:


> Não me expliquei bem. O que queria dizer é que não estava à espera que a temperatura subisse assim tanto face, por exemplo, ao dia que esteve ontem. No entanto os 16,4 foram sol de pouca dura porque já tenho 13,7ºC.



Explicado 

Por cá extremos de hoje:

*15.1 °C (16:27 UTC)*
*11.6 °C (07:37 UTC)*

Precipitação acumulada: *11.6 mm*

Só agora existem algumas abertas no céu. Pela manhã muita morrinha. A grande fatia da precipitação foi durante a noite, para não variar...

H.R. sempre muita elevado. Durante toda a noite e parte da manhã sempre nos 100%.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

Olá 

A precipitação parece ter-se prolongado apenas durante a madrugada na base de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos e também uma ligeira subida da temperatura mínima.
Ao longo do dia o cenário de muita nebulosidade intercalada com algumas abertas no geral manteve-se, apenas um pequeno período mais soalheiro com alguns Cirrus como pano de fundo surgiu a meio da tarde, o que aliás de momento parece repetir-se.

A temperatura ronda os *14ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

A temp. máxima hoje foi de 16,7ºC.

Neste momento 10,8ºC e vamos ver a mínima desta madrugada será a primeira negativa deste Outono.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

Vai arrefecendo depressa e já vou com 12.7ºC, com céu limpo.

A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos *15.5ºC*, ainda assim foi a mais alta dos últimos 3 dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2010 às 18:45)

boa  noite .o acumulado de hoje foi de 6.5mm ,nada mau  o total deste evento foi de 28.3mm


----------



## iceworld (24 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

Por aqui o dia foi de Sol, a contrastar com o dia de ontem, que teve céu muito nublado mas sem deixar gota.

O meu termómetro pessoal (nariz) diz-me que a temperatura já vai escada abaixo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2010 às 19:34)

Céu com poucas nuvens e a temperatura a descer mostrando que a mínima poderá ficar bem abaixo dos valores da última madrugada.
Vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.

Ela já vai nos cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

Tem-se falado tanto de neste mês só chover à noite, que numa de curiosidade, fui fazer um apanhado da precipitação por hora.

Se dúvidas ainda existem...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2010 às 20:28)

Bem visto, *HotSpot*!

---

Por aqui, temperatura máxima de *16,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,0ºC, batendo mínimas consecutivamente, e humidade nos 85%.

Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

aqui hoje a maxima foi de 15.3 . este mes já levo 115mm bem bom.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2010 às 20:44)

este ano já levo 752.9mm


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente, estando agora com 11.8ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Máxima de 16.4ºC

Agora 9.8ºC, que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Boas a partir de Cacilhas

Máxima de hoje 16,4ºC, sigo neste momento com 8,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (24 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 5,4ºC , uma fotos de hoje:


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2010 às 23:55)

Interessantes formas e cores, *Teles*...

olá 

Bem me parecia que a temperatura bem agradável que se sentia ao início da tarde indicaria um valor bem ajustado à máxima que obtive!
De momento céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a nulo de NNW e algum frio.
A região de Lisboa apresenta em alguns locais possíveis efeitos de inversão térmica, outros  nem por isso tal como aqui que por norma não ocorre e por isso, pelo menos até agora não é das mais baixas desde o cair da noite.

*valores  de 24 Nov*: 
máx: 18.7ºC - 89% hr
mín: 10.9ºC - 69% hr

*actuais*: 11.1ºC - 80% hr


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*11,4ºC (23:54)*
Máxima:*14,8ºC (16:51)*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h (12:32)*

Precipitação total:*19,8mm* rain rate máximo:*24,2mm/h (06:21)*

Agora:
11,5ºC
85%Hr
1013,7hPa
vento fraco


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Interessantes formas e cores, *Teles*...
> 
> olá
> 
> ...



Um exemplo interessante é Bucelas..a nivel de inversões...como deves saber é um vale muito fundo com montes de 30 e tal metros á volta, com varios vales que veem de norte por onde o ar frio chega.
Um dira farei umas observações mais directas.....para expor aqui...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Precipitação - 2,4 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

stormy disse:


> Um exemplo interessante é Bucelas..a nivel de inversões...como deves saber é um vale muito fundo com montes de 30 e tal metros á volta, com varios vales que veem de norte por onde o ar frio chega.
> Um dira farei umas observações mais directas.....para expor aqui...



Estou relativamente próximo de Bucelas mas confesso que conheço muito mal, apenas muito de passagem e claro o que retive da sua paisagem ficou a observação de vales muito encaixados e por sinal muito expostos a esses efeitos.


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

A mínima foi de 8.7ºC


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

Boa noite 



Por aqui teve uma tarde de boas abertas,e um sol agradável...
 A próxima Segunda sol não vai ter concerteza Já foi para ser de um frio incrivel,já foi de muita chuva,e agora de muito vento acompanhada por chuva..Vamos lá ver,está interessante este fim de Novembro.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2010 às 01:46)

A temperatura mantém a tendência de descida e neste momento registam-se *9.7ºC*.


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2010 às 02:53)

Nevoeiro e 6.6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Nov 2010 às 08:19)

Nevoeiro pela manhã. Mínima de *5,7ºC*


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

Ainda não foi hoje que a temperatura foi negativa, sendo a mínima de 0,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

O céu está encoberto, com um sol muito tímido que não aquece e o resultado é os 6,9ºC que estão no momento.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

hoje tive uma mínima de *6,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2010 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,6ºC*. A entrada de nebulosidade levou a uma estagnação.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC, humidade nos 70% e céu encoberto por Altostratus.

Pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia!
Dia fresco, com a mínima a rondar os 9ºC, embora não tenha valores certos (odeio o Weather Display)...
De momento, céu encoberto, com 13.1ºC, 74%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Boa tarde !
Durante a noite, devido ao nevoeiro, acumulei 0.5mm.
Mínima de 5.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

Por aqui já se começa a notar o tombo na temperatura que para aí vem, estou com 12,8ºC.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de norte.

Esta noite iremos ter umas mínimas interessantes.


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já se começa a notar o tombo na temperatura que para aí vem, estou com 12,8ºC.
> 
> Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de norte.
> 
> Esta noite iremos ter umas mínimas interessantes.



Podes crer. Aqui ainda não passou dos 10,6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (25 Nov 2010 às 15:33)

Por Tomar

14.0 ºC (12:11)
1.1 ºC (07:31)

Neste momento conto com 11.8º


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2010 às 15:47)

Mínima de 4.5ºC

Agora 11.7ºC, a máxima até agora foi de apenas 11.8ºC

Céu muito nublado 

A estação do IM de Alvega é que ontem se lembrou de fazer greve e ainda não voltou ao trabalho


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2010 às 16:54)

WindChill gélido, de 7ºC !
O céu está encoberto e parece estar neblina.
Parece também existir nevoeiro acima dos 200m, mas não tenho a certeza.
Parece ser impossivel


----------



## rcjla (25 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

bastante frio para esta hora,11.0º.


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2010 às 17:56)

A noite começa com céu encoberto e algum frio estando agora *11,5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

rcjla disse:


> bastante frio para esta hora,11.0º.



Exactamente, estão 9.9ºC !!
Temperatura bastante baixa para a hora que é.
Céu encoberto e temperatura do vento, essa ronda os 6ºC !


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Máxima 11.8ºC

Agora 9.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Depois de uma máxima de *13,5ºC*, sigo já com *9,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 74% e pressão  nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## bewild (25 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Após ausência devido a problemas com passwords...

Neste momento na Amadora (Venteira):

Temperatura: 11,2ºc
%RH: 54%
BARO: 992 mb/hPa


----------



## rcjla (25 Nov 2010 às 19:44)

9,5ºc :d


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

Boa noite!

A máxima de hoje foi de *14.9ºC*

De momento sigo já com 10.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

9,5ºC também aqui.

Está mais frio, mas está vento, o que deverá levar a uma estagnação da temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Boas noites.

O André(andres) pediu-me para reportar que da Moita regista 8.9ºC, com céu nublado opor nuvens altas e o vento é fraco.

André, mais tarde se houver algum reparo a fazer...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

olá 

Até aos inícios da tarde o céu nublado deu espaço a algumas abertas no entanto desde aí fechou-se completamente por nuvens médias e altas.
Algum ar frio instalado, contudo sem grande aparato, apenas uma estagnação da temperatura que pouco variou dos cerca de 11/12ºC.
Sem precipitação até ao momento e vento fraco predominando de norte.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada de hoje, lá por casa, não desceu além dos *9.5ºC*.

Por aqui estão cerca de uns *10ºC*.


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura desce rapidamente, neste momento estão 4,4ºc


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria o céu nublado e o vento fraco constante não estão a deixar a temperatura descer estando ainda *10,4ºC *de momento.


----------



## telegram (25 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

Por aqui estão 9,5ºC, a cerca de 50 metros do mar. A mínima foi de 6,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

Estive por Lisboa hoje, esteve algum frio e nevoeiro pelo Tejo. Vento de N que se intensificou muito ao longo da tarde, chegando a ser algo forte ao fim da tarde e provocando uma sensação térmica muito baixa.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Mínima:8,8ºC
Máxima:14,8ºC

Agora estão 10,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2010 às 22:48)

Pedro disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> O André(andres) pediu-me para reportar que da Moita regista 8.9ºC, com céu nublado opor nuvens altas e o vento é fraco.
> 
> André, mais tarde se houver algum reparo a fazer...



Obrigado e só um reparo.
O reporte era do Montijo


----------



## cdm (25 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Frio tão intenso já em Novembro 
Será este Inverno que teremos neve como em 2006?


----------



## Rainy (25 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Isso era muiito bom mesmo, mas não sei, e ainda por cima pareçe que pode nevar no Porto, Segunda e em Lix não.
Ou pode caír uns flocos??


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

6.6ºC

A descer bem


----------



## rcjla (26 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Temperaura a subir  9,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

oLá 

É possível observar a lua, o que indica que a nebulosidade média/alta se dissipou mais, no entanto a própria surge muito difusa.
Vento fraco a nulo que parece continuar de norte.
*
Valores de 25 Nov*:
máx: 13.9ºC - 80% hr
mín: 8.7ºC - 58% hr

*actuais*: 9.1ºC - 65% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

Por aqui sigo com *8,4ºC* a sensação de frio é muita


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 01:41)

Quanto à temperatura pode-se dizer que estagnou na ordem dos *9ºC*.
Comparado com muitos locais bem mais frios isto é quase nada, mas...

*actuais*: *9.2ºC* - 64% hr


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2010 às 01:44)

aqui já estou nos *7,6ºc*


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2010 às 01:59)

Hoje o dia( quinta-feira) foi frio por aqui. As nuvens altas não permitiram que o Sol aquecesse e como tal 12º foi a máxima a meio da tarde.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 02:20)

O dia de 25NOV10 foi teve os seguintes extremos:

Max: 10,6ºC

Min: 0,7ºC

Duas curiosidades: Foi a temp. máxima mais baixa desde 18 de Fevereiro do corrente ano e o 10º valor médio diário mais baixo (5,5ºC) desde o inicio do ano.

Neste momento 2,2ºC, muito estáveis.


----------



## mortagua (26 Nov 2010 às 07:22)

-1.5 Cº


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 07:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Maldito vento de Nordeste que atrapalha as descidas! Não deixa passar uma!

Mínima, e temperatura actual de *8,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 63% e pressão nos 1008 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 07:56)

Bom dia.

Até ao momento a temp. mínima foi de 1,0ºC e ainda não vai ser hoje que teremos uma temperatura negativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Mínima fraquinha, como sempre, comparada com o resto do país, Algarve excluído...
Ficou-se nos 8.7ºC. A minha esperança é que a máxima não dispare por aí acima. Felizmente vou para o norte amanhã, apanhar com um frio mais aceitável...
De momento, 8.8ºC, céu encoberto, vento moderado de NE, 1008hpa.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Nov 2010 às 10:14)

Noite fresquinha, com uma mínima de *-0.4º*  as 4h47, uma hora muito fora do normal para bater a mínima da noite, costuma ser muito mais tarde, cerca de 3 horas depois. 

Mas depois de analisar os gráficos esta percebido, levantou-se vento, caso contrário seria uma mínima entre os -2 e os -1. 

Mais oportunidades virão.


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

estao 9c mas o vento faz parecer que esta menos.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

Dia de céu muito nublado, dia que promete ser frio.

Estou com 8.6ºC e o chill tá nos 5ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

A temperatura sobe de forma muito lenta, encontrando-se actualmente nos *9,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 64%, vento moderado de Nordeste, e céu encoberto por Altostratus.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 11:47)

Bom dia 

É verdade, os Altostratus a cobrir completamente as alturas também por aqui e de aspecto bem uniforme.
Vento em geral fraco mas bem frio de NNE com um windchill bem agressivo.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento esteve nos *7.6ºC* e não se pode dizer que progrediu muito!

*Actuais*: 9.4ºC - 62% hr


----------



## lismen (26 Nov 2010 às 12:11)

Bom dia se as temperaturas mantiverem assim a subir lentamente ate segunda feira será que a alguma possibilidade remota de ver agua neve ? 

Dados actuais
Temp 9ºC
Humidade 76%
Vento NE 20 km h
Pressão 1007hpa


----------



## DRC (26 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,9ºC*.
Neste momento o céu está encoberto e estão *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 12:37)

Os famosos _Undulatus_.







9,4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os famosos _Undulatus_.



Também alguns por aqui.
A sudoeste:






Sigo com 9,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2010 às 13:34)

Por aqui, a barreira dos 10ºC já está batida há muito... Sigo com 11.8ºC e ainda em subida, é bom que estanque...


----------



## bewild (26 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Neste momento em Sobral de Monte Agraço foram atingidos os 10,0ºc com vento frio de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 14:43)

10,9ºC por agora. Subiu até que estagnou aqui.

Humidade nos 63% e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 15:36)

Boa tarde.

O dia está a ser muito semelhante ao de ontem (céu encoberto, que deixa aparecer sol tímido e vento fraco), apesar dos raios solares serem ligeiramente mais intensos que ontem.

A temp. max. já deve ter sido atingida e teve o valor de 11,8ºC.


----------



## F_R (26 Nov 2010 às 15:50)

Boas

Céu completamente nublado e 10.9ºC

A mínima foi de 5.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2010 às 16:30)

A máxima por aqui ficou nos 12.8ºC.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 12.3ºC, vamos ver até onde cai, mas com este céu encoberto não deve cair muito.


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2010 às 16:57)

Boas , uma foto desta madrugada:


----------



## Kaparoger (26 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Boas,


Por aki o ceu está carregadissimo e alguma ventosa!

Quanto a temperatura estao 6.5º mas parece estar muito menos 
Será k vai haver uma nevezita no fim de semana??

Cumprimentos,


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2010 às 17:45)

Extremos de Hoje: 

*12.2 °C (14:45 UTC)*
*6.6 °C (07:34 UTC)*

A máxima de hoje é a mais baixa para Novembro desde 2007. O antigo record era de 12.4ºC em 29/11/2008.


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Kaparoger disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Por aki o ceu está carregadissimo e alguma ventosa!
> ...



Ainda hoje me tinha lembrado de ti porque na segunda-feira quero ver se dou um pulo ai ao Roxo na esperança.... 

Por aqui o dia foi frio com 12º de máxima quando o Sol espreitou por volta das 14h00.


----------



## DRC (26 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

O frio também se faz sentir por aqui, estando de momento *10,9ºC*.

Registos de 25 de Novembro de 2010:

*Mínima: 7,9ºC*
*Máxima: 11,8ºC*


----------



## Kaparoger (26 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

iceworld disse:


> Ainda hoje me tinha lembrado de ti porque na segunda-feira quero ver se dou um pulo ai ao Roxo na esperança....
> 
> Por aqui o dia foi frio com 12º de máxima quando o Sol espreitou por volta das 14h00.




Boas tudo bem ctg??
Vamos la ver o k reserva o fim de semana e segunda feira.

Amigo passa por ca mas traz um bom casaco  como disse estao 6º mas parace k estao 0, está mesmo desagradavel!!


----------



## F_R (26 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Máxima 11.1ºC

Agora 9.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Máxima baixíssima para Novembro, com *11,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,2ºC, em combinação com céu encoberto (por núvens médias/altas) e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este.

Humidade nos 52%.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *7.9ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *11.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 10.3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Kaparoger disse:


> Amigo passa por ca mas traz um bom casaco  como disse estao 6º mas parace k estao 0, está mesmo desagradavel!!



Olá
Acredito que tenha sido preciso um bom casaco nessa zona que é a mais alta próximo de Coimbra e que conheço muito bem. Bem mais abaixo, no vale de Coselhas, os meus pais disseram-me que sair à rua foi uma espécie de tortura agravada sobretudo pelo vento.
Por aqui não muito melhor, céu nublado com efeitos ondulatus nos altostratus que cobriram completamente o céu ao longo do dia, algum vento que progrediu na intensidade causando maior desconforto aos mais desprevenidos.

A temperatura que pouco variou está nos cerca de *10ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

A queda de temperatura foi completamente inviabilizada até ao momento. Mantenho-me com 10,1ºC.

Humidade nos 52% e pressão a 1004 hPa.


----------



## Rainy (26 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Porque será que no Norte não há vento e aqui temos noites ventosas que não deixam a tº desçer alêm dos 8º, e pareçe que vai continuar.


----------



## mortagua (26 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

1.5 cº
neste momento


----------



## mortagua (26 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Rainy disse:


> Porque será que no Norte não há vento e aqui temos noites ventosas que não deixam a tº desçer alêm dos 8º, e pareçe que vai continuar.



A minha terra fica mais ou menos entre Leiria e Coimbra, e a temperatura tem descido muito. Hoje já vai em 1.5 como já disse anteriormente!


----------



## mortagua (26 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Eu estive a ver as cartas de precipitação e temperatura e reparei que muito provavelmente, "poderemos" ter neve porque coincidem com uma manha fria onde prevê-se chuva...   

Isto esta correcto?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 4.9ºC

T.Máxima: 12.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Boa noite !
Tenho uma temperatura de 7.9ºC e uma temperatura do vento incrivel, de *0.1ºC !!*


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Boas!
Dia frio, sem ser gélido, contudo... o vento, esse sim, dá uma sensação de muito frio na rua.
Sigo de momento com 10.4ºC, 53%HR, 1005hpa, vento moderado de NE.

Extremos do dia:

8.7ºC
12.5ºC.


----------



## Profetaa (26 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Boas noites.
Por cá sigo com 3º
A minima foi 0.6º na madrugada passada..


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

A temperatura continua a descer, 7.6ºC, e o vento está a ter valores interessantes, acabou de ter -0.6ºC !

Céu encoberto.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

olá 

Céu nublado, vento geralmente fraco e bastante frio proporcionando um winchill que parece transportar agulhas de tão agressivo que está.
Olhando em volta o cenário alimenta alguma expectativa, não falo de neve obviamente, mas de qualquer coisa que fuja um pouco do que têm sido as pelo menos últimas 24 horas que basicamente não trouxeram nada de extraordinário.

*actuais*: 9.5ºC - 41% hr


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 23:47)

Neste momento 3,1ºC.

A média diária foi de 5,0ºC, o dia mais frio desde 18 de Fevereiro do corrente ano.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2010 às 23:47)

Mínima:*7,6ºC*
Máxima:*12,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:27km/h

Agora sigo com 8,9ºC, 69%Hr, 1003,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Nov 2010 às 23:54)

*valores de 26 Nov*:

máx: 11.2ºC - 68% hr
mín: 7.6ºC - 41% hr

*actuais*: 9.2ºC - 40% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

andres disse:


> Boa noite !
> Tenho uma temperatura de 7.9ºC e uma temperatura do vento incrivel, de *0.1ºC !!*



Quê ?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,1ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 00:44)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 9,5ºC e humidade nos 45%.


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2010 às 01:00)

Devido ao vento a temperatura pouco tem descido

Neste momento ainda 7.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (27 Nov 2010 às 01:36)

3,66 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 02:06)

Ainda que o vento fraco a moderado se continue a verificar, a temperatura entrou em ligeira queda.

9,1ºC neste momento, com humidade nos 45% e pressão a 1003 hPa.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

A mínima de hoje á semelhança de ontem foi de *7,9ºC*.
Neste momento estão por aqui* 9,4ºC*.


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2010 às 10:01)

Mínima de 5.4ºC

Agora 6.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2010 às 10:27)

A Minima de hoje foi de 4.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quê ?



O WindChill (temperatura do vento)no momento tinha chegado aos 0.1ºC.
Mas não se ficou pelos 0.1ºC, foi mesmo aos -2.1ºC ás 3:13 da madrugada.
Mínima de 5.8ºC.

Acordei agora e fiquei impressionado com a temperatura baixa do momento : 7.7ºC !
WindChiil ronda os 2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

Hoje estou a reportar pela Aroeira.

A mínima foi até ao momento de *8.6ºC*.

De momento sigo com apenas 9.9ºC, vento fraco/moderado e céu nublado (nuvens altas)


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2010 às 10:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *6,6ºC*
Wind chill mínimo de 4,1ºC

Por agora céu encoberto a temperatura é de 8,6ºC humidade 65% pressão 1001,9hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,6ºC*, com descida significativa apenas depois das 2h.

Actuais 10,0ºC, 44% de humidade, e 1002 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

Aqui ainda não se atingiram os 10ºC estando de momento *9,7ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 11:11)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado, 7.8ºC e WindChiil rondando os 1/2ºC.

Gelo 

*PS: 11:19 - WindChiil acaba de descer aos 0.8ºC e vento moderado.*


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2010 às 11:21)

minima de *6,7ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2010 às 11:30)

*bom dia e bom fim-de-semana!* 

Eis uma manhã de céu nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus fibratus, um vento gelado e bastante seco a avaliar pela baixa percentagem de HR, que vindo de Nordeste e dadas as circunstâncias, o sol muito pouco aquece.

A tendência de descida acentuada da temperatura mínima esta madrugada parecia um facto consumado até que o vento apesar de frio intensificou-se e impediu que tal sucedesse e a mesma não desceu além dos *7.3ºC*.

*actuais*: 10.9ºC - 37% hr


----------



## telegram (27 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Mínima de 5,5ºC
A máxima ainda não passou dos 9,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 13:10)

Agora com céu parcialmente nublado, pouco sol e 11.6ºC.
O WindChiil ronda os 8ºC.


----------



## Rainy (27 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

A massa de ar frio chega aqui quando,+-??


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Rainy disse:


> A massa de ar frio chega aqui quando,+-??



Ao longo o dia de hoje e amanhã.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

Olá

Pelo que observei há pouco, era visível uma espécie de fronteira entre o sul do Tejo mais nublado e a norte deste céu bem mais limpo.
A camada nebulosa desloca-se de SW enquanto que o vento fraco a moderado de NE ainda impede a entrada do sector mais quente a sul.

Por aqui os Cirrus e os Cirrostratus ainda dominam o cenário desta tarde e estão cerca de *12ºC*.


----------



## telegram (27 Nov 2010 às 15:37)

12.ºC. Deverá ser a máxima do dia.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

Extremos de Hoje até ao momento

14.0 ºC (13:21)
1.0 ºC (00:55)

Neste momento conto com 10.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

Mais um dia frio, hoje com céu limpo irá arrefecer mais, mal o sol se ponha.

Estou com 11,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 16:23)

Temperatura máxima de *12,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,1ºC, humidade nos 44% e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.

Pressão nos 1002 hPa.


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 16:41)

Boas pessoal
Sigo neste momento com uns frescos 9,9ºC e Humidade nos 56%. a Pressão está a descer e está neste momento nos 1002hPa. Em termos de precipitação o que podemos esperar nestes dias? Alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Se há uma hora atrás a temperatura estava nos 9,9ºC neste momento, está exactamente menos 1ºC, estão 8,9ºC. Penso que a este ritmo bato a mínima da noite passada de 6,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Desce a bom ritmo, a temperatura, apesar do vento fraco ainda presente. 9,3ºC actualmente.

Humidade nos 69%.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 18:12)

Por aqui o vento que continua moderado está a fazer a temperatura estagnar nos *10,1ºC*.
A máxima de hoje foi de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Bem pessoal, a temperatura cai rápido e a bom ritmo.

Vou com 5.4.º, a uma queda de 3.5º/hora , tendo uma diferença em 24h de menos 4.6.º

A ver vamos onde isto chega hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem pessoal, a temperatura cai rápido e a bom ritmo.
> 
> Vou com 5.4.º, a uma queda de 3.5º/hora , tendo uma diferença em 24h de menos 4.6.º
> 
> A ver vamos onde isto chega hoje.



Exactamente, tenho agora 7.4ºC e a descer a um bom ritmo.
WindChiil de 5ºC.


----------



## meteo (27 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

Boa tarde 


Está um friozinho,ui   A tarde até esteve agradável,sem vento e aqueceu um pouco.Mas agora... 10,6ºC em Oeiras neste momento. Máxima de 14,8,como sempre das mais altas máximas nestes dias frios.
Que neve muito em cotas baixas/médias para este frio valer a pena,que isto não é muito agradável.. A irritação que alguns teem para o calor,e o sol tenho-a para o frio.  
Vamos lá a ver esta semana,se vão ser possíveis cotas interessantes (<500m) Jà que chuva não vai ser assim tanta,olhemos para a neve


----------



## NfrG (27 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Boa Noite!

Desde quinta-feira que a temperatura tem vindo a diminuir gradualmente, esperando-se hoje ainda mais frio! 
Esse mesmo frio, tem sido sempre acompanhado por vento, o que não se torna nada agradável.
Por fim, parece que para a semana que se aproxima, o frio vai ser acompanhado de alguma chuva.


----------



## telegram (27 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

vou com 10ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

Bastante frescos estes dias! 

Sigo com 10,4ºC


----------



## mortagua (27 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

Vinha no carro e o termómetro já marcava  0.5Cº  
Incrível  mesmo!!
Nesta zona não e normal nesta altura, parece que vivo a muitos metros de altura


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

a temperatura está a aumentar porque?


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

A temperatura já esteve nos 9,1ºC mas entretanto começou a subir e estão agora *9,3ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

Por Tomar estou com 0.6º de mínima  já, a ver vamos promete.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Jodamensil disse:


> a temperatura está a aumentar porque?



Há nebulosidade a entrar.







Já estive nos 8,8ºC e agora voltei aos 9,2ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Há nebulosidade a entrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AnDré onde vais buscar essas imagens?


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

Jodamensil disse:


> AnDré onde vais buscar essas imagens?



Ao sat24.com


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite!

A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 12.9ºC.

Agora sigo já com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

Obrigado


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Max: 11,2ºC

Neste momento 2,6ºC e até à meia noite será definida a temp. mínima do dia.


----------



## mortagua (27 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

o meu sonho era que neva-se, mas com a temperatura a subir :S


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Por Tomar estão neste momento 0.4º, se não houver vento durante a noite vai ser porreiro


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

Aqui já vou com 9,7ºC, o vento está mais fraco que ontem, vamos lá ver até onde desce.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura desce rapidamente , neste momento estão 2,2ªC


----------



## Rainy (27 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Onde posso ver mapas de satelite que mostrem as nassas de ar(frio,quente)?


----------



## Rainy (27 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Onde posso ver mapas de satelite que mostrem as massas de ar(frio,quente)?


----------



## rcjla (27 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

7.9ºC em Mira-Sintra.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

*7,9ºC* neste momento!

Assim já gosto.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Boas noites
Sigo com 5.6ºC e em queda.


----------



## mortagua (27 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

estive a ver o tópico de seguimento de cartas e modelos.
e estava la um comentário de quem já não me recordo do nome que dizia que poderíamos ter *neve* em cotas baixas, o que acham? será possível no litoral, em cotas de 300/400??


----------



## lsalvador (27 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Bem, ja cheguei a *-0.1º* isto hoje promete.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

A temperatura registada durante a madrugada já foi batida. Sigo com *7,4ºC* neste momento.

Humidade nos 70%.


----------



## rcjla (27 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

7,3ºc pressão nos 1005mb.


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem, ja cheguei a *-0.1º* isto hoje promete.



Aqui não promete nada.

1,6ºC e a humidade não deixará descer muito mais (Aqui não há sincelo, infelizmente)


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

boas

Mínima:6,6ºC
Máxima:12,3ºC
Rajada máxima de 45km/h

Agora estão 9,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2010 às 23:41)

Céu muito nublado e *6,9ºC*. 

73% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Cai um aguaceiro, neste momento!
8,4ºC e vento nulo.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 6,8ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

olá 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens, aparentemente os já habituais Cirrostratus, vento fraco de Norte e um windchill que já se sabe...
*
valores de 27 Nov*:
máx: 13.2ºC - 64% hr
mín: 7.3ºC - 30% hr

*actuais*: 9.3ºC - 63% hr


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 00:14)

Chuva fraca e *7,1ºC*!

Humidade nos 77%.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

Sigo neste momento com 8.6ºC, embora já tenha tido 8.4ºC.


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

Por aqui uns chuviscos que fizeram subir a temperatura


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 00:22)

O radar de Loulé consegue captar alguns aguaceiros no litoral mas pouco importantes.







Mas no satelite a coisa é mais prometedora... há um vaga de aguaceiros a caminho...


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Céu de um cinzento mais compacto, se já ocorreu precipitação nos arredores aqui ainda não se verificou e a temperatura apresenta uma ligeira tendência para subir.

*actuais*: 9.4ºC - 64% hr


----------



## Profetaa (28 Nov 2010 às 00:36)

Boa Noite

Por cá céu limpo, temperatura elevada em relação aos ultimos dias á mesma hora (ontem estava metade ) 
Temperatura actual: 5.3º
84% de humidade

Temperaturas Ontem:
Maxima:12.7º
Minima:0.3º


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

lsalvador disse:


> Bem, ja cheguei a *-0.1º* isto hoje promete.



será que poderá haver precipitação esta noite em tomar e lisboa e vale do tejo??


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

cardu disse:


> será que poderá haver precipitação esta noite em tomar e lisboa e vale do tejo??



Umas pingas esporádicas, pouco mais que isso.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 01:54)

Céu encoberto e *6,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão estável nos 1005 hPa.


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2010 às 02:53)

Caiu agua aqui com uns 2cº, nao sei se cairam alguns farrapos ou não


----------



## PAIM2010 (28 Nov 2010 às 03:03)

aqui no porto 3,1, começou a chuviscar...


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2010 às 03:10)

Boas

Já com uma boa camada de gelo no carro.
Em Abrantes cidade neste momento 3.8ºC

Pelo IM (Alvega) estavam às 2
-1.6ºC

Será que o distrito de Santarém não merecia um aviso?
Ou como na capital de distrito estavam a mesma hora 6.1ºC não vale a pena.


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2010 às 03:11)

aqui sigo com *6,0ºC*


----------



## cardu (28 Nov 2010 às 07:14)

Bom dia, em tomar está 1.5ºc negativos e pelo satélite parece que há nebulosidade a entrar nessa área!

era giro se houvesse precipitação com as temperaturas a rondarem os zero graus!!!


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 07:49)

Um aguaceiro em Leiria com temperaturas baixas, deveria ter causado muita euforia (ou não) aos habitantes/foristas


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2010 às 07:52)

Com estas temperaturas poderia cair neve em quase todo o país, e mesmo água-neve em alguns locais do litoral. Estámos perante uma situação fantástica e algo rara. Em 15 anos de seguimento metereológico não me lembro de nada assim em Novembro ou Dezembro.



João Soares disse:


> Um aguaceiro em Leiria com temperaturas baixas, deveria ter causado muita euforia (ou não) aos habitantes/foristas


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

A temperatura não desceu muito, sendo que me fiquei pelos *6,0ºC* de mínima.

Por agora sigo com 9,4ºC e céu totalmente azul. Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1008 hPa.

O vento é nulo.


----------



## mortagua (28 Nov 2010 às 10:20)

irpsit disse:


> Com estas temperaturas poderia cair neve em quase todo o país, e mesmo água-neve em alguns locais do litoral. Estámos perante uma situação fantástica e algo rara. Em 15 anos de seguimento metereológico não me lembro de nada assim em Novembro ou Dezembro.



foi pena ter acordade a pouco, mas daqui pouco irei perguntar a minha avo ou a minha mae, que acordaram mais cedo :P


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2010 às 10:32)

João Soares disse:


> Um aguaceiro em Leiria com temperaturas baixas, deveria ter causado muita euforia (ou não) aos habitantes/foristas



Está tudo a dormir em Leiria


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2010 às 10:49)

Temperatura mínima do dia foi de -2.1.º. Com temperatura constante abaixo de zero desde as 22h45 de ontem até por volta das 8h30 de hoje. 
Uma noite muito fria como já não se tinha a muito tempo.


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2010 às 11:26)

João Soares disse:


> Um aguaceiro em Leiria com temperaturas baixas, deveria ter causado muita euforia (ou não) aos habitantes/foristas



pelo que eu vi só agua, pelo menos antes de me deitar lá para as quatro... Bem gelei na janela a ver se via alguma coisa


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 11:28)

kikofra disse:


> pelo que eu vi só agua, pelo menos antes de me deitar lá para as quatro... Bem gelei na janela a ver se via alguma coisa



Pois. Mas a precipitação ocorreu às 06h (UTC)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 11:45)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje já foi bem fresca, 0,5ºC com geada.
Por agora sigo com 12.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2010 às 11:47)

João Soares disse:


> Pois. Mas a precipitação ocorreu às 06h (UTC)



não acredito que tenha nevado na mesma, com essa humidade haviam melhores condições as 2h e as 4h quando cairam umas gotas...


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

kikofra disse:


> não acredito que tenha nevado na mesma, com essa humidade haviam melhores condições as 2h e as 4h quando cairam umas gotas...



Não estou a insinuar se caiu ou não, aliás não estive lá para confirmar. Mas fica para recordação.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2010 às 11:54)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,1ºC e cá em baixo perto do solo 6,9ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e 13,5ºC


----------



## meteo (28 Nov 2010 às 11:55)

Bom dia!


Mínima fria de 7,2C em Oeiras e 0,8 mm de precipitação antes das 4 da manhã..Precipitação com temperatura á volta dos 7ºC,bastante bom. 



Por agora sol e 13,9ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

A temperatura sobe com alguma rapidez, estando actualmente nos 12,1ºC.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1009 hPa, com muitos Cumulus no céu.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

Depois de ter tido uma mínima de -2.1º neste momento já vai em 13.4º sobe rápido.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Boa tarde!

De volta à Amadora, sigo agora com 11.1ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

aqui a mínima não passou dos *5.5ºC* 
Agora sigo com uns 13.9ºC e Céu parcialmente Nublado.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado e 12,4ºC.

Até ao momento mínima de 6,4ºC e máxima de 13,3ºC.

Durante a noite os aguaceiros fracos renderam 1mm.


----------



## Rainy (28 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

Aqui a tº está nos 9º e o céu está muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, a tº de vez em quando desçe até aos 8º.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

Grandes Cumulus a Oeste, e 11,3ºC. Julgo poder tomar a máxima como dada, com *12,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1008 hPa. O vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2010 às 14:49)

Céu muito nublado por belos cumulos.

Estou com 11,3ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## kikofra (28 Nov 2010 às 15:09)

João Soares disse:


> Não estou a insinuar se caiu ou não, aliás não estive lá para confirmar. Mas fica para recordação.



era bom que tivesse caido  Acredito que talvez no alto da senhora do monte ou assim tenha caido algo a menos que se tenha dado inversao termica.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 15:32)

boa tarde 

Céu nublado essencialmente por Cumulus fractus em deslocação de WSW mas com boas abertas, vento fraco que predomina de NNE.

A temperatura ronda os *12ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Nov 2010 às 16:30)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 11.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde
A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos 2.3ºC por volta das 3h.
Por agora segue nos  10.3ºC e em queda algo acentuada após uma máxima de 13.4ºC.

Meia hora depois(17.30) segue já nos  8.6ºC


----------



## cactus (28 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

boas por aqui 12ºC , humidade 63% vento wsw .


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 17:53)

A noite estabelece-se com continuação de céu nublado, boas abertas e muito gradualmente a temperatura desce. Vento fraco de NE.

Por agora estão cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## PDias (28 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

após o sol ir embora, a temperatura têm vindo a ter uma descida acentuada, estando agora nos 7,1ºC com 75% hum./rel., o vento de momento é nulo, e a pressão encontra-se nos 1006,1 hpa.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

Por Tomar já vai em 3.0º. Menos 0.9º que ontem a mesma hora.

A ver vamos se mantém a diferença de ontem.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

9.9c quando ontem a mesma hora estavam 11. destaque para a maxima que ultrapassou os 14c.


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora *9,6ºC*. A salientar que a máxima foi de *14,7ºC*.


----------



## mortagua (28 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

*0.5Cº* parece que se aproximam aguaceiros, fico com esperança que ainda possa cair uns flocos, apesar de ser difícil


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

Mínima de 2.1ºC

Máxima de 12.9ºC

Agora 7.4ºC

Em Alvega às 18 horas 4ºC, por volta dessa altura no carro cheguei aos 4.5ºC fora da cidade.


----------



## PDias (28 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Boas,

por aqui continua a descida, neste momento com 3,9ºC e 89% H/R.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Por aqui já estão 2.8ºC


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

Por aqui estão de momento *8,9ºC* .


----------



## Lousano (28 Nov 2010 às 20:44)

Boa noite.

A temp. mínima hoje foram uns belos -2,6ºC. 

Neste momento 2,3ºC, menos 1ºC do que ontem à mesma hora.

EDIT: (20H57) - A estação amadora de Miranda do Corvo já está com -0,4ºC e é a nova mínima do dia.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

9,1ºC. 

Humidade nos 71% e alguns Altocumulus.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Patamar dos 5ºC !
5.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## DMiguel (28 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

1ºC aqui! 

Promete!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 21:37)

Continua a descida mas a um ritmo mais lento, estando agora nos 2.4ºC.


----------



## cactus (28 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

uns torridos 8ºC e humidade está nos 76 %, as nuvens aproximam-se....


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Segundo o IM às 20:00 horas Alcobaça  já ia com 1,5ºC. 

Isto promete.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

A ver vamos se promete...
Sigo com 2.3ºC por aqui, Hr 82%.
No máximo talvez lá no pico da serra d'aire/candeeiros caia uns "microflocos" de neve mais que isso...


----------



## DMiguel (28 Nov 2010 às 21:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Segundo o IM às 20:00 horas Alcobaça  já ia com 1,5ºC.
> 
> Isto promete.



Está TANTO frio aqui, mesmo.


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

Isto hoje está a descer bem

5.1ºC

Em Alveja às 21 horas estavam 0.1ºC


----------



## BrOliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite,

 Condições actuais: 3ºC , 93% HR, 1007 hPa, 6 Km\h SSE


----------



## Profetaa (28 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

Boas noites...
Por cá 3.1º e a descer desde cerca das 20h30, altura em que cairam uns pingos que apesar de molharem o chão nem deram pra acumular.
Neste momento céu limpo, e 85% de humidade


----------



## BrOliveira (28 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

BrOliveira disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Condições actuais: 3ºC , 93% HR, 1007 hPa, 6 Km\h SSE



 *agora 2 ºC* já baixou 2 graus em comparação com ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Extremos de Hoje:

*14.3 °C (15:19 UTC)*
*4.5 °C (08:03 UTC)*

Parece que durante a noite poderão existir alguns contemplados com trovoada.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Desce agora lentamente, a temperatura, estando nos 8,5ºC.

Humidade nos 66% e vento fraco.


----------



## Kaparoger (28 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite


Por aki a temperatura esta nos 0º   com o o ceu limpo!!
Vamos ver o k reserva a noite e amanha.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi alta 15,9ºC e a mínima de 8,1ºC com 6,9ºC perto do solo

Agora estão 8,5ºC e vento muito fraco

Em temo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Teles (28 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Boas, algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento, 8,7ºC, em subida após ter alcançado os 8,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,8ºC

Mín - 7,2ºC


----------



## PDias (29 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão 2,9ºC mas já chegou aos 2,6ºC (23.26H miníma de ontem).


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

Olá 

Céu igual ao de ontem por esta hora com alguma nebulosidade média/alta, boas abertas e até agora pode-se dizer que por aqui o arrefecimento nocturno é apenas moderado.
Há pouco de passagem pela baixa de *Loures*, o reclamo luminoso de uma das farmácias indicava uma temperatura de *4ºC* e na pele a sensação era bem desagradável; aqui aos 128m, ao sair do carro o frio não era tão intenso.

*valores de 28 Nov*:
máx: 13.1ºC - 81% hr
mín: 7.0ºC - 50% hr

*actuais*: 7.0ºC - 65% hr


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Temperatura actual de -0,3ºC e estagnada.

Em Miranda do Corvo está já com tendência a aumentar.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2010 às 00:29)

por aqui sigo com *4.8ºC* continua a descer lentamente


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

Por aqui nada de relevante.
Temperatura estagnada nos 7,4ºC e céu muito nublado. 

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 6,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,3ºC
Precipitação: 1mm


----------



## cactus (29 Nov 2010 às 01:16)

8,2 ºc e uma humidade de 82%, vento fraco


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2010 às 01:21)

Céu limpo e 1,2º....


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2010 às 01:23)

aqui a temperatura chegou aos 4.7ºC, mas agora já está nos 5.0ºC...talvez esteja a aproximar-se alguma nuvem/precipitação.


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 01:34)

WOW muitas descargas eléctricas a oeste de Lisboa, segundo o aemet


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2010 às 02:25)

3.1ºc


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 06:50)

Começou há pouco a chover com alguma intensidade.

Temperatura nos 6,5ºC.

Vento fraco.


----------



## NfrG (29 Nov 2010 às 07:18)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 7,1ºC. Choveu durante a noite e, segundo o IM, a chuva vai-nos acompanhar durante toda a semana.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2010 às 08:13)

Bom dia
Chuva e 4.9ºC, em ligeira queda.
2.6mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2010 às 08:54)

Chuva miudinha com vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 08:56)

Vai chuviscando com uma temperatura a rondar os *7ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de uns baixos *6.3ºC*

Agora sigo ainda com 6.9ºC, vento fraco e chuva fraca.
A sensação de frio é elevada.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2010 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Mais uma vez a noite foi de estagnação, e a mínima, até ao momento, não desceu abaixo dos *7,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,8ºC e chuva moderada, tendo já acumulado *2,0mm*. 

Humidade nos 91% e pressão nos *997 hPa*.


----------



## PDias (29 Nov 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

por aqui a miníma foi de 2,6ºC, durante a madrugada subiu para os 5ºC, e agora estão 4,6ºC e vai chovendo, 996,1hpa.


----------



## telegram (29 Nov 2010 às 09:54)

A mínima da noite foi de 4.5ºC


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

Chuva fraquinha com 5.8º


----------



## dASk (29 Nov 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia a todos, dia muito cinzento pela margem sul, acumulado até agora de 7,4mm e temperatura nos 9,7º!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

A mínima não foi nada de especial, mas a lentidão com que a temperatura sobe, já torna o dia mais agradável. *9,2ºC* neste momento.

Céu muito nublado, com uma névoa húmida a pairar no ar.

998 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 12:08)

Chuva fraca e 4.2 mm desde as 0h


----------



## JLeiria (29 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

Bons dias.

Sou de Leiria e queria saber se alguém me pode informar até onde me tenho de deslocar para encontrar o nosso amigo elemento branco?
Queria aproveitar a folga e ir tirar umas fotos  

Será que ali pelas zonas da Castanheira de Pera, Pedrogão Grande pode haver algo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2010 às 12:20)

Por cá o acumulado vai em 3.6mm, uma fartura.


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> *14.3 °C (15:19 UTC)*
> *4.5 °C (08:03 UTC)*
> ...



Pois é...segundo o IM houve uma descarga bem perto daqui, mas eu nao ouvi


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2010 às 12:53)

Ultrapassada a barreira psicológica dos 10ºC. Sigo agora com 10,1ºC. 

Humidade nos 87% e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

JLeiria disse:


> Sou de Leiria e queria saber se alguém me pode informar até onde me tenho de deslocar para encontrar o nosso amigo elemento branco?



Até à região da Serra da Estrela, é o mais perto que tens, onde a acumulação e neve é garantida


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

bem já choveu mais 1.7mm que faz um total até ao momento de 5.3mm


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Por aqui a situação está interessante, já choveu, rendendo 4,6 mm.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 8,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Jodamensil (29 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Boas pessoal.
A temperatura esta noite atingiu os 5,9ºC, esperava menos um bocado. A pressão vai nos 997hPa e continua a descer. 
Uma pergunta... e Agora? O que esperamos agora? Aguaceiros? Ou o dia vai ser assim monótono com esta humidade toda?


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Boas

Mínima de 3.2ºC

Agora chove com 5.3ºC


----------



## PDias (29 Nov 2010 às 13:09)

Boas,

por aqui nevoeiro cerrado com 6,8ºC, a pressão vai já nos 994,5hpa.


----------



## Mix (29 Nov 2010 às 13:20)

JLeiria disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Sou de Leiria e queria saber se alguém me pode informar até onde me tenho de deslocar para encontrar o nosso amigo elemento branco?
> Queria aproveitar a folga e ir tirar umas fotos
> ...



Tambem gostava de saber se pela zona de castenheira de pera, pedrogao grande, etc estava branquinho para tirar umas fotos.. Em proença-a-nova, penso que esteja a nevar pois estava uma temperatura muito baixa..

Alguem que responda á pergunta.. só fica a ganhar com umas fotos depois


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

Mix disse:


> Tambem gostava de saber se pela zona de castenheira de pera, pedrogao grande, etc estava branquinho para tirar umas fotos.. Em proença-a-nova, penso que esteja a nevar pois estava uma temperatura muito baixa..
> 
> Alguem que responda á pergunta.. só fica a ganhar com umas fotos depois



Não basta a temperatura estar muito baixa à superfície, também que estar em altitude, eu não sei está a nevar lá ou não, mas acho pouco provável. Talvez alguma água-neve.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2010 às 13:57)

Boas

Mínima de 8,0ºC

Dia de chuva mas mais a partir do final da manha tem caído de forma fraca a moderada. 1,6mm até agora a temperatura é de 10,5ºC e a pressão está nos 996,9hPa


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

A temperatura continua a subir

Agora já 5.9ºC

Por agora não chove


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura tem vindo a subir e sigo com uns "agradáveis" 10.7ºC e com céu nublado.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

Em Odivelas o sol vai brilhando agora, apesar da neblina se manter.

9,9ºC de momento, que corresponde à máxima do dia.

4mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Os extremos até agora:

*11.2 °C (14:09 UTC)*
*6.3 °C (02:56 UTC)*

Acumulados *13,2 mm* de chuva. Bem bom, já são 111 mm neste mês.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2010 às 16:23)

Por aqui o acumulado de precipitação vai em 8.3mm
, nada mau.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Nov 2010 às 16:36)

Boas tardes, por aqui 6.8ºC, que é a máxima até ao momento. Precipitação acumulada nos 9.3mm.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 16:43)

Por Tomar os extremos do dia estão em :

7.9 ºC (13:47)
-0.9 ºC (00:11)

Em relação a chuva vou com 4.4 mm.

A temperatura actual esta nos 7.3º


----------



## dASk (29 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

HotSpot disse:


> Os extremos até agora:
> 
> *11.2 °C (14:09 UTC)*
> *6.3 °C (02:56 UTC)*
> ...



a pois é, e tanto outubro como agora em novembro ja ultrapassamos os valores de precipitação mensais do mesmo período do ano passado! dificil vai ser em Dezembro ultrapassar os valores de 2009 mas a ver vamos!  para já tenho notado que os solos já se apresentam algo saturados!


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 9.2 e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *11,2ºC (16:55)* e a mínima de *8,0ºC (03:00)*

Precipitação total:*7,2mm* rain rate máximo:*19,6mm/h (15:42)*

Agora está céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e temperatura de 10,0ºC, 93%Hr, 997,3hPa 

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

A electricidade está a falhar bastante...
9.1ºC.


----------



## dASk (29 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

andres disse:


> A electricidade está a falhar bastante...
> 9.1ºC.



aqui houve um apagão geral momentâneo ! tem a ver com a actividade eléctrica que se aproxima?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

Aqui está a ficar uma neblina ténue no ar.

Estou com 10,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Se calhar devido à entrada em funcionamento de alguma central a fuel, parece que a carga está acima do previsto por eles, presumo que por causa do frio.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

Choveu durante toda a madrugada e manhã, à tarde a chuva foi diminuindo de intensidade dando lugar a partir das 15h a céu pouco nublado, começou agora a encobrir novamente e a chover, a electricidade também está a falhar, ia na rua a caminho de casa e houve um apagão momentâneo, 5 minutos depois a luz foi abaixo momentaneamente outra vez, vai chuviscando por enquanto, sigo com 10ºC e 995 hPa, dia fresquinho e maravilhoso meteorologicamente falando!  Esperemos é que a luz não vá abaixo de vez..


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

Manhã muito chuvosa maioritariamente por chuva fraca destacando-se forte por 2 vezes, uma a entre as 9:50 e as 10:05 e outra por volta das 15h.

7.1mm acumulados desde as 0h (pouco comparado com zonas aqui perto) 

Actual 10ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Ah...já me esquecia...a luz também já piscou por 2 vezes...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ah...já me esquecia...a luz também já piscou por 2 vezes...



Aqui foi um apagão geral ficou tudo as escuras ai uns 10 ou 15minutos e durante essa escuridão vi um clarão a Este de Setúbal 

Temperatura actual de  9,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

miguel disse:


> Aqui foi um apagão geral ficou tudo as escuras ai uns 10 ou 15minutos e durante essa escuridão vi um clarão a Este de Setúbal
> 
> Temperatura actual de  9,6ºC



Eu estava em aulas...já passava das 18 penso eu, piscou mas foi só por aí...

Miguel, achas que teremos festa esta noite?


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

> Ah...já me esquecia...a luz também já piscou por 2 vezes...



por aqui a luz também teve 2 falhas..por volta das 18h30 

elas andam ai..lol

Miguel o clarão que tu viste a Este foi talvez da célula que passou na zona de Álcacer do Sal ..


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 18:54)

Temperatura a descer, 9,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

9,2ºc


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Boa tarde.

O dia por aqui foi frio, com períodos de chuviscos ou chuva fraca e vento forte durante a tarde.

Ainda existiram uns chuviscos cerca das 08H00, quando estavam apenas 1,5ºC, mas foi tudo em estado liquido (temperatura em altura muito elevada). Não tenho conhecimento de neve nas localidades da encosta da serra.

Min: -1,1ºC

Max: 9,1ºC

Precip: 1,8mm

Rajada max: 63,6 km/h

Neste momento uns estáveis 7,3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Sigo com 9.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

Vince disse:


> Se calhar devido à entrada em funcionamento de alguma central a fuel, parece que a carga está acima do previsto por eles, presumo que por causa do frio.



onde foste buscar esse gráfico?


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2010 às 19:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu estava em aulas...já passava das 18 penso eu, piscou mas foi só por aí...
> 
> Miguel, achas que teremos festa esta noite?



Penso que sim que no pós frontal que ai vem teremos aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas esta madrugada e dia de amanha


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2010 às 19:20)

Algum nevoeiro por cá e 7,7ºC. 98% humidade Relativa


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 19:26)

Está a descer bem, 8,6ºC


----------



## NfrG (29 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

Por aqui, não houve nem apagões nem piscar de luzes e até custa a crer que vêm aí aguaceiros fortes e trovoada para a madrugada, já que não está previsto. É esperar para ver, para variar


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 20:01)

NfrG disse:


> Por aqui, não houve nem apagões nem piscar de luzes e até custa a crer que vêm aí aguaceiros fortes e trovoada para a madrugada, já que não está previsto. É esperar para ver, para variar



Pois..era nisso que eu estava a reparar agora..penso que sendo esse o caso o IM já actualizava os avisos...vamos lá a ver


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2010 às 20:22)

João Ferreira disse:


> onde foste buscar esse gráfico?



http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeCargadaRNT.aspx


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

*Quebra em linha de transporte deixou Setúbal e Palmela às escuras*



> A cidade de Setúbal e a vila de Palmela estiveram hoje às escuras cerca de dez minutos devido a uma falha numa linha de transporte entre a subestação da REN em Setúbal e a EDP Distribuição.
> 
> De acordo com os dados recolhidos pela agência Lusa, a falha de energia deixou algumas zonas da cidade de Setúbal sem luz apenas durante alguns segundos, mas grande parte da cidade, bem como da vila de Palmela estiveram privadas do fornecimento de eletricidade cerca de dez minutos.
> 
> ...


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2010 às 20:39)

Vince disse:


> http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeCargadaRNT.aspx



obrigado vince!


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

Neste momento *8,8ºC*, cerca de 90% de humidade e alguma neblina.


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

Pelos vistos, trovoada durante a madrugada e o dia de amanha. Certo? 
desde as 0h tenho 6mm ..


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

8ºc


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

mortagua disse:


> Pelos vistos, trovoada durante a madrugada e o dia de amanha. Certo?
> desde as 0h tenho 6mm ..



Como já foi referido, as falhas de electricidade não tiveram nada a ver com a grande "ameaça" que parecia vir aí. De facto existe conectividade no mar, mas não é assim grande coisa... Estive a ver no ESTOFEX e aquelas células ao chegar a costa vão enfraquecendo, mas antes de enfraquecer poderão dar alguma animação


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como já foi referido, as falhas de electricidade não tiveram nada a ver com a grande "ameaça" que parecia vir aí. De facto existe conectividade no mar, mas não é assim grande coisa... Estive a ver no ESTOFEX e aquelas células ao chegar a costa vão enfraquecendo, mas antes de enfraquecer poderão dar alguma animação



estar no litoral nao e mau de todo :P


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

mortagua disse:


> estar no litoral nao e mau de todo :P



Nestas situações não, mas no verão...go to interior


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Nestas situações não, mas no verão...go to interior



yaa


----------



## mortagua (29 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como já foi referido, as falhas de electricidade não tiveram nada a ver com a grande "ameaça" que parecia vir aí. De facto existe conectividade no mar, mas não é assim grande coisa... Estive a ver no ESTOFEX e aquelas células ao chegar a costa vão enfraquecendo, mas antes de enfraquecer poderão dar alguma animação


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Temperatura máxima de *11,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 9,0ºC, em descida, e 76% de humidade. 998 hPa.


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Aqui por Almada também têm havido muitas quebras de tensão, mas não chegou a ocorrer um apagão. Como já referiu aqui um colega, tenho notado a espaços clarões a norte de Lisboa, sul de Sesimbra e no mar. Neste momento a visibilidade é reduzida à superfície com o nevoeiro que se vai instalando. Aliás, é um contraste muito bonito o Tejo com farrapos de nevoeiro e por cima um céu limpo cheio de estrelas. 

Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima que hoje registei foi de 11,2ºC às 15h e agora sigo com 6,7ºC, 89% de humidade relativa no ar e pressão atmosférica estável nos 997hpa.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Temperatura a rondar os *8ºC* e o nevoeiro a aparecer de forma mais intensa.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite, Dados actuais: 4º! Céu temporariamente nublado - Friooo e friioo o dia todo! 

Máxima de 10.5º

Com a aproximação dos aguaceiros existe a possibilidade de ver cair alguma neve cair esta madrugada ou logo pela manha de amanha? Ou preve-se com a entrada de ar maritimo qua as Temp. subam?? Leiria ate se tem portado bem e aguentado bem o frio á superficie.
Perspectivas para aqui?


----------



## BrOliveira (29 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite a todos no fórum:

últimos dados: 7ºC, 93%HR, 997 hPa, 13Km\h SSE. Windchill = 4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

Pisfip disse:


> Com a aproximação dos aguaceiros existe a possibilidade de ver cair alguma neve cair esta madrugada ou logo pela manha de amanha? Ou preve-se com a entrada de ar maritimo qua as Temp. subam?? Leiria ate se tem portado bem e aguentado bem o frio á superficie.
> Perspectivas para aqui?



É complicado dizer-te se irá ocorrer ou não, quem sabe numa célula mais maluca isso não aconteça, ou apenas seja chuva, ou apenas seja granizo. Ninguém sabe o que lá vem, o único senão nisto tudo, é o facto das temperaturas subirem antes de chegarem as células. Se chover intensamente a temperatura poderá descer bem, daí poderem ocorrer os fenómenos que eu referi anteriormente.


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

6,9ºC  e Céu pouco nublado.

Aproxima-se as células


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Em Odivelas, neblina e 6,2ºC.
Temperatura muito perto da mínima do dia (5,9ºC).

Ausência total de vento.

Quanto a precipitação acumulada, vou com 4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

A temperatura desce agora a um óptimo ritmo. Sigo com *7,3ºC*, já abaixo do que foi registado esta manhã.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão nos 998 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Nevoeiro muito denso e *7.4ºC.*

Vamos ver o que aí vem ...


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

Por aqui estou com uns "escaldantes" 8.8ºC e muito nevoeiro.
Gostava que aquelas células viessem para aqui, quero animação!!


----------



## telegram (29 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

7ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

A temperatura continua nos 6.9ºC e muito nevoeiro.. 

Pressentimento bom para esta madrugada..


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Aqui está-se a começar a levantar vento, a temperatura deve começar a subir em breve.

Estou com 7,9ºC já estive com 7,8ºC.

Vento nulo/fraco de Norte.


----------



## PDias (29 Nov 2010 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

por aqui afinal a miníma foi de 2,8ºC (e não 2,6ºC), e a máxima foi de 7,9ºC (16.40H), o dia foi marcado pelo denso nevoeiro que persiste e chuva fraca a moderada que rendeu até agora 8,7mm, a pressão encontra-se nos 995,3hpa, e corre uma ligeira brisa de N, actualmente estão 6,0ºC e lá fora tudo pinga tal a humidade que existe.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Aqui sigo com 7,2ºC no terraço e 6,3ºc perto do solo  a espera dos aguaceiros que vão ter inicio esta madrugada podem vir acompanhados de granizo e trovoada neste dia de terça  pressão em queda 997,6hPa deve se ir situar na casa dos 995hpa ao inicio da manha...

Estação em tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Temperatura ainda nos 6,9ºC e vento quase nulo!

Espero uma trovoadazinha


----------



## Geiras (29 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Sei que ainda faltam 10 minutos mas não deve chover mais até à meia noite..  assim termino o dia com 7.9mm


----------



## dASk (29 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

eu termino com 14,8mm e 6,2º! humidade nos 99%! só deve começar a chover por volta da 1, 1.30.. a meu ver!


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

dASk disse:


> eu termino com 14,8mm e 6,2º! humidade nos 99%! só deve começar a chover por volta da 1, 1.30.. a meu ver!



a primeira célula que se aproxima vem com actividade eléctrica 
vamos la a ver no que dá


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Temperaturas do IM das 23h 

Praia da Rainha - 4,6ºC
Coruche - 4,4ºC
Setúbal - 3,8ºC

Tão frio como o interior norte e centro...


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

Agreste disse:


> Temperaturas do IM das 23h
> 
> Praia da Rainha - 4,6ºC
> Coruche - 4,4ºC
> ...



É de facto impressionante...3,8ºC na Estação de Fruticultura...


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

Agreste disse:


> Temperaturas do IM das 23h
> 
> Praia da Rainha - 4,6ºC
> Coruche - 4,4ºC
> ...



ja tinha reparado isso... era giro nevar na serra da arrabida já não seria a 1ª vez...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 11,1ºC

Mín - 6,7ºC

Precipitação - 4,6 mm


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Fechei o dia 29 de Novembro com os seguintes extremos:

Tmin: 5,5ºC - Temperatura mais baixa deste Outono.
Tmáx: 9,9ºC - Primeira máxima da época < 10ºC.

Precipitação: 4 mm.

Agora sigo com nevoeiro, vento nulo e 5,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2010 às 00:09)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Sigo com apenas *6,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2010 às 00:17)

Eu aqui nesta parte de Setúbal não tenho assim tanto frio!! vou com 7,2ºC mas 6º perto do solo

aqui em tempo real podem ver...
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ja tinha reparado isso... era giro nevar na serra da arrabida já não seria a 1ª vez...



Com 2ºC aos 850hPa, era capaz de ser a primeira vez. 

Por mais baixa que a temperatura esteja à superfície, para nevar é necessário frio em altura.

Provavelmente no alto da Arrábida a temperatura até deve ser superior a 5ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

AnDré disse:


> Fechei o dia 29 de Novembro com os seguintes extremos:
> 
> Tmin: 5,5ºC - Temperatura mais baixa deste Outono.
> Tmáx: 9,9ºC - Primeira máxima da época < 10ºC.
> ...



o evento de Neve em Lisboa em 2006 e mesmo 2007 demonstra que a zona de Odivelas tem um grande arrefecimento, e ai está a prova 4 mm de percipitação 5,5º de temperatura menos 3,4º graus e nevava ai sem duvida...


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

Por aqui sigo com 8,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 00:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> o evento de Neve em Lisboa em 2006 e mesmo 2007 demonstra que a zona de Odivelas tem um grande arrefecimento, e ai está a prova 4 mm de percipitação 5,5º de temperatura menos 3,4º graus e nevava ai sem duvida...



De facto, tanto em 2006 como em 2007, nevou o suficiente aqui para cobrir telhados e jardins.

Mas o ano passado, por 3 vezes vi chover, e chover bem, com 3ºC.
Por 3 vezes subir à serra de Montemor (340m), e com 2ºC chovia, e chovia bem.
Isto, porque aos 850hPa, a temperatura já era positiva, e tornou impossível que algum floco de neve chegasse ao solo.
Ao contrário dos anos de 2006 e 2007.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

Pessoal, acordem  o que me dizem disto ? http://imapweather.com/


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

A temperatura não desce, está muito estável (no momento 7,5ºC) e tudo por culpa do vento moderado de SE (cerca 20 km/h)


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

Chegou a trovoada a Peniche


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 00:47)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Chegou a trovoada a Peniche



Pois é...já era de calcular  e não tarda chega ao Porto e à Grande Lisboa...


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 00:51)

pessoal toca a acordar mesmo ja vejo uma significativa frequência de relampagos aqui da minha janela em direcção a O/NO! pessoal de lisboa podem ir espreitar


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 00:53)

dASk disse:


> pessoal toca a acordar mesmo ja vejo uma significativa frequência de relampagos aqui da minha janela em direcção a O/NO! pessoal de lisboa podem ir espreitar



Muitos clarões sim senhora... 

Penso que não terei sorte por aqui =\ a ver vamos...

temperatura a subir para os 7ºC


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 00:55)

acho que vais ter e eu também embora mais tarde.. mesmo assim ja da pra arregalar o olho. e é a primeira vez que vejo nevoeiro e trovoada ao mesmo tempo! invrível..!


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

Muitas descargas eléctricas mesmo http://imapweather.com/


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

Espero que ela chegue aqui, ainda estou acordado, sentado, á espera dela.

Preciso de sorte!


----------



## Gongas (30 Nov 2010 às 01:01)

Por Coimbra também avisto relâmpagos, embora ao longe, estranho frio e trovoada!


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

alguém me sabe dizer o que se passa com o radar de Coruche??


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Muitos clarões sim senhora...
> 
> Penso que não terei sorte por aqui =\ a ver vamos...
> 
> temperatura a subir para os 7ºC



Não sou muito Fan de Trovoadas so se estiver junto a praia genero na Lagoa Albufeira ou na Fonte da Telha
Queria era mesmo ver era a serra da arrabida coberta de neve no evento de 2006 vi e estive lá... mas tenho duvidas que venha acontecer novamente... gostaria mesmo era de termos uma serra no minimo 1000m de altitude aqui na região mas paciencia... enquanto um habitante do Porto ou de Coimbra fazem 30,40 kms nestas alturas e têm neve... nós não estamos bem longe dela... paciencia.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

Vi agora um a OSO, mas muito longe.
Não se ouviu o mínimo ruído.

O céu entretanto encobriu e o nevoeiro cobre todo o vale de Odivelas, ou seja, daqui para baixo.

6,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 01:04)

Gongas disse:


> Por Coimbra também avisto relâmpagos, embora ao longe, estranho frio e trovoada!



Relembro o Natal do ano passado... pelo menos aqui na margem sul foram muitas noites de trovoada..em pleno Dezembro..


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 01:05)

Não é por nada mas ouvi um ruído ao longe...


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 01:06)

lembro-me perfeitamente dessas noites.. de arromba mesmo


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Nov 2010 às 01:06)

A chuva já chegou... falta o resto!


----------



## barts (30 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

Alguns relâmpagos ruído ainda longe e agora desabou a chover...

Trovoadapower, também relembro o natal do ano passado aqui para estes lados, mas por aqui os fenómenos não foram muito agradáveis...


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 01:09)

Bem..vou me deitar e espero ser acordado a meio da madrugada com a bem dita trovoada 

Despeço-me com 7.1ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Nov 2010 às 01:09)

Já passou muitas descargas eléctricas e granizo


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 01:10)

barts disse:


> Alguns relâmpagos ruído ainda longe e agora desabou a chover...
> 
> Trovoadapower, também relembro o natal do ano passado aqui para estes lados, mas por aqui os fenómenos não foram muito agradáveis...



Desconheço as consequências, pois não estive presente nas zonas afectadas pela trovoada :S


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 01:11)

Aqui tá a pingar, vamos lá ver no que isto dá.

Vento nulo e 7,4ºC.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

Aqui não avisto nada de nada, apenas nevoeiro à minha frente

sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Nov 2010 às 01:14)

Em Caldas da Rainha ainda continua


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Nov 2010 às 01:16)

Dados actuais:


----------



## barts (30 Nov 2010 às 01:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Desconheço as consequências, pois não estive presente nas zonas afectadas pela trovoada :S



Não estava a falar de trovoada, falava de eventos meteorológicos por alturas do natal... o vento...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Nov 2010 às 01:20)

dASk disse:


> alguém me sabe dizer o que se passa com o radar de Coruche??



Ui... Está em baixo já há uns bons dias.... Deve ter ido de férias.... hehehehe, Mas fazia uma boa falta...


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2010 às 01:24)

Um trovão e aguaceiro forte aqui.

PS: Dois trovões


----------



## fablept (30 Nov 2010 às 01:24)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Chegou a trovoada a Peniche



Tinha esperanças que passasse mesmo por cima da cidade, mas já deu para entreter


----------



## Magnusson (30 Nov 2010 às 01:25)

É possível cheirar a electricidade na rua? lol


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

Este último relâmpago reflectiu no nevoeiro de forma espectacular!!

Vai chovendo...

2mm e 6,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

LINDO!!!!

2 trovões a abrir o serão, aguaceiro moderado neste momento e...enquanto escrevo mais um trovão forte...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 01:28)

Já houve vários relâmpagos e trovões por aqui, levo acumulado 0,6 mm.

A temperatura sobe em flecha, levo já 8,2ºC.

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Nov 2010 às 01:29)

Isto é descriminação. Só tive direito " ainda " a dois trovõezitos. Quero mais ...!!!


----------



## Hugo (30 Nov 2010 às 01:31)

Boas noites...
Chove bastante aqui na zona de Sete Rios, também se faz sentir algum vento e já houve umas qts trovoadas..


----------



## Magnusson (30 Nov 2010 às 01:32)

Hugo disse:


> Boas noites...
> Chove bastante aqui na zona de Sete Rios, também se faz sentir algum vento e já houve umas qts trovoadas..



És meu vizinho  Também te cheirou a electricidade na rua?


----------



## Hugo (30 Nov 2010 às 01:36)

Magnusson disse:


> És meu vizinho  Também te cheirou a electricidade na rua?



Fizeste-me sair da cama e meter a cabeça de fora para apanhar uns pingos ahah 
Por acaso cheira-me a algo tipo queimado, mas n csgo dizer se será electricidade,... será do nevoeiro?


----------



## Magnusson (30 Nov 2010 às 01:42)

Hugo disse:


> Fizeste-me sair da cama e meter a cabeça de fora para apanhar uns pingos ahah
> Por acaso cheira-me a algo tipo queimado, mas n csgo dizer se será electricidade,... será do nevoeiro?



A mim parecia-me cheiro a curto-circuito daí ter feito a pergunta aqui no fórum, e também me custou por a tola na janela. Lol


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 01:48)

por aqui três trovões e um aguaceiro que rendeu o 1ºmm do dia! pra começar não está mau


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2010 às 01:54)

por aqui já chove com nevoeiro...mas trovoada ainda nada de nada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (30 Nov 2010 às 02:10)

Aqui por Setúbal está tudo bem calmo. Há cerca de 10 min caiu uma boa chuvada, mas nada de especial. 

O nevoeiro é que à bocado estava mesmo cerrado   

Ainda não ouvi nada.


----------



## cactus (30 Nov 2010 às 02:30)

Sim á pouco caiu uma boa chuvada e temp. tem vindo a subir: Vim do trabalho para casa apanhei 4ºC e nevoeiro em aldeia grande ( 6 km ) de setubal , quando cheguei á cidade estavam 6ºC , com a aproximacao da chuva subiu para os 8ºC .


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2010 às 03:30)

Boas

Aqui fica uma imagem da trovoada que se abateu sobre Peniche ainda à pouco.







Abraços


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2010 às 03:31)

Boas

Completamente encharcado, estão 6.4ºC e já acumulou 5.2mm

É pena a temperatura não descer porque até se aguentou bem em termos de máxima ontem


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2010 às 06:00)

bom dia

Grande foto Rebelo, muito dark e tenebrosa! 

Pareceu-me esta madrugada ter ouvido um pequeno trovão ou pelo menos bem à distância, e pelo que se consta não sonhei, também alguns aguaceiros à mistura e por vezes fortes.
Valores da temperatura desde há pouco inconstantes e de momento sem precipitaçao.

*valores de ontem*:
máx: 12.3ºC - 88% hr
mín: 6.8ºC - 60% hr

*actuais*: 9.3ºC - 70% hr


----------



## NfrG (30 Nov 2010 às 07:21)

Bom dia!
Por volta da 1:15, se não estou em erro, a trovoada fez-me companhia por 4 vezes! Logo a seguir da trovoada, chuva. (Se calhar ainda trovejou mais a seguir, mas adormeci. )
Por agora, 7,8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2010 às 08:40)

Os aguaceiros desta noite renderam 4,4 mm.

Mais uns minutos e mais um aguaceiro a passar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2010 às 08:51)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco com 7,9 ºC.

Acumulados 5,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo caiu pelas 8h40. Levo já 4,0 mm.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 8,4ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi registada pouco depois das 00h, com *6,4ºC*. Logo a seguir deu-se uma subida até aos 9ºC. 

De momento sigo com 9,4ºC e *5,3mm* acumulados. Aguaceiros esporádicos.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão nos 997 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

ajrebelo disse:


>



Que foto brutal!!
Excelente mesmo!

------------

Em Odivelas, mínima de 5,8ºC (logo à meia-noite).
Agora sigo com 11,1ºC e céu muito nublado.

5 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2010 às 13:01)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, seguindo actualmente com 10,8ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 69%.


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2010 às 13:33)

O sol vai brilhando e a temperatura já vai nos 12.7ºC


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

Boa tarde ao fórum

Aqui só se ouviram três trovões pequenos a partir da 1 da manhã, se bem que relâmpagos a Noroeste e posteriormente a Norte de Lisboa foram vários. A mistura de nevoeiro com relâmpagos era muito curiosa, já havia observado isso há uns anos valentes na Costa da Caparica quando de repente ao cair da noite se abateu um denso banco de nevoeiro para ser corrido meia-hora depois por uma trovoada vinda de Oeste, do mar. 

Neste momento estão 11ºC e seguem-se os aguaceiros como se pode ver na imagem abaixo, foto que tirei ainda há pouco.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

boa tarde,
pessoal tive conhecimento de que caiu um forte aguaceiro de neve na serra dos candeeiros..pena nao poder testemunhar pessoalmente..
Por alcobaca 6.5graus.


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Grandes fotos há por aqui! 

Destaco em especial a do ajrebelo e a do Microburst! 

Pisfip, e não há fotos do fenómeno?


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde!
Já em São Martinho do Porto, após uma viagem marcada por fortes aguaceiros alternando com boas abertas, eis que à chegada sou brindado com uma bela trovoada acompanhada de muita chuva... porreiro pá!
De momento, vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens e a temperatura segue nos 11.3ºC.


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Nov 2010 às 14:13)

Boa tarde. 

Deixo uma foto do granizo que caiu em Lisboa por volta das 13:30. Na altura tinha 12,7ºc


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

_Et voilá_, mais uma foto espectacular do nosso amigo ajrebelo!
Sempre a habituar-nos mal com fotos brutais de trovoada. 

E Microbrust, _perfect_!


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

actioman disse:


> Grandes fotos há por aqui!
> 
> Destaco em especial a do ajrebelo e a do Microburst!
> 
> Pisfip, e não há fotos do fenómeno?



por enquanto nada.. To a tentar obter algumas fotos ou videos..


----------



## nelson972 (30 Nov 2010 às 14:49)

Pisfip disse:


> boa tarde,
> pessoal tive conhecimento de que caiu um forte aguaceiro de neve na serra dos candeeiros..pena nao poder testemunhar pessoalmente..
> Por alcobaca 6.5graus.










Já tinha reparado nesta mancha clara, esta manhã, que pouco tempo durou.
Um aguaceiro limpou tudo pouco tempo depois.
Estranhei que fosse neve, pois não vi nenhuma aqui, mesmo ao lado.
Foi mesmo localizado  !


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2010 às 15:44)

Depois de mais um aguaceiro forte a céu já está praticamente limpo.

Neste momento 9.3ºC 

8.4mm acumulados


----------



## Gongas (30 Nov 2010 às 15:46)

Tarde de aguaceiros, com a temperatura a oscilar, agora 8ºC. 
O computador marca periodos de neve


----------



## DMiguel (30 Nov 2010 às 16:18)

Tarde com consecutivos aguaceiros, com o sol a brilhar ao mesmo tempo.

Muitos arco-íris, muitos trovões e muito granizo! 

Por volta das 12:30 choveu IMENSO, com granizo quase sempre.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Por aqui at+e agora os aguaceiros renderam 7.3mm, mas apenas só ouvi um trovão.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi apenas 0.2ºC superior à de ontem tendo sido de *6.5ºC*.

Hoje ainda de madrugada um forte aguaceiro passou por aqui, já de manhã caiu um aguaceiro de granizo que passou a chuva logo de seguida.

Agora sigo com 10.6ºC, céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

Por volta das 16h caiu um rápido, mas violento, aguaceiro aqui por Almada, com fortes rajadas de vento e granizo, muito bom. 

Consegui tirar duas fotos com o telemóvel, peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade. Na segunda pode-se ver a cortina de chuva e granizo a avançar sobre o Tejo, na primeira a nuvem a chegar. Como leigo que sou não sei bem, mas seria um mammatus?


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

Boas, precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,3mm.


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

Dia frio e de aguaceiros. 

Temp. a rondar os 8º

A segunda foto esta espectacular microburst


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Sigo com 9.4ºC e caiem umas pingas.


----------



## telegram (30 Nov 2010 às 18:17)

Sigo com 10,5ºC, após uma tarde calma, apenas com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

Por S.M do Porto, cai um belo temporal com muita chuva, granizo e trovoada...
Temperatura nos 8.7ºC.


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por S.M do Porto, cai um belo temporal com muita chuva, granizo e trovoada...
> Temperatura nos 8.7ºC.



Eu estou virado para oeste e vejo relampagos ao longe com um intervalo entre eles mais ou menos de 1m30s.. Deve ser essa,pois s.martinho do porto fica a oeste de mim..

Está cada vez mais perto.. Vamos ver se se aguenta até aqui


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2010 às 18:41)

Uma linha de instabilidade procedente do Atlântico está, neste momento, a dar origem a trovoadas que se estendem desde S. Maria da Feira até Torres Vedras.

SAT24

iMapWeather

Possibilidade de aguaceiros moderados e queda de granizo.


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

desde as 19h de ontem acumulei 40mm, nao sei como mas choveu isso


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por S.M do Porto, cai um belo temporal com muita chuva, granizo e trovoada...
> Temperatura nos 8.7ºC.



Que sorte, disfruta bem


----------



## DMiguel (30 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Esse mesmo de São martinho do Porto, passou por aqui agora.

Meu deus, que estrondo!

A trovoada foi tão forte, as janelas de casa tremeram e fiquei sem luz 3 vezes seguidas! :O
Não consigo medir a precipitação ainda, ainda não tenho estação em casa, mas asseguro que foi mesmo muita. Com muito granizo à mistura.

Ok, até estava assustado mesmo


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

Mais um trovão ha 10 minutos 
Desde as 0h acumulei 10mm 

Actual 9ºC céu nublado com abertas, em regime de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.

Mais uma boa madrugada que me espera


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

DMiguel disse:


> Esse mesmo de São martinho do Porto, passou por aqui agora.
> 
> Meu deus, que estrondo!
> 
> ...



Mais 30mim/1h e está cá, se não se dissipar..


----------



## telegram (30 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

Consigo ver relâmpagos ao longe mas aqui não se passa grande coisa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

Por aqui fui lá fora e já vi relampagos a norte do Couço.


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mais um trovão ha 10 minutos
> Desde as 0h acumulei 10mm
> 
> Actual 9ºC céu nublado com abertas, em regime de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.
> ...



hoje estás melhor do que eu vou com 7,6mm  a ver vamos as ultimas horas deste mês o que trazem a mais.. sigo ja com 120,2mm neste mês! Nov de 2009 ja foi...


----------



## GTi (30 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

Acabou de cair algum (pouco) granizo aqui.


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

DMiguel disse:


> Esse mesmo de São martinho do Porto, passou por aqui agora.
> 
> Meu deus, que estrondo!
> 
> ...



Eu consigo ver alguns relâmpagos para o lado de leiria, ja a algum tempo.
Por aqui aproxima-se uma células apenas com relampagos a sul e muito vento!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

mortagua disse:


> Eu consigo ver alguns relâmpagos para o lado de leiria, ja a algum tempo.
> Por aqui aproxima-se uma células apenas com relampagos a sul e muito vento!


Está mesmo por cima de Obidos


----------



## Nuno_1010 (30 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Mais uma noite de festa


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

dASk disse:


> hoje estás melhor do que eu vou com 7,6mm  a ver vamos as ultimas horas deste mês o que trazem a mais.. sigo ja com 120,2mm neste mês! Nov de 2009 ja foi...



Atenção que o meu pluviómetro é caseiro... por isso poderá ter cerca de 1mm de erro... mesmo assim ontem tiveste muito mais que eu 

Entao e trovoada ? nada por ai ?


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 19:20)

Pessoal, ainda conseguem ver os relampagos ou já acabaram ? 

Eu deixei de os ver..  

Começou a chover...


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

trovoadapower por agora nada de nada! so vê-los ao longe a Norte de Lisboa! mas tou a contar com alguma coisa para esta noite!


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal dia de aguaceiros principalmente ao fim da manha e inicio da tarde! 

Mínima:*6,6ºC* * terraço e 5,6ºC* perto do solo
Máxima:*14,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*37km/h*

Precipitação até ao momento:*5,2mm* rain rate máximo:*20,2mm/h (2.31)*

Agora:
10,4ºC
78%Hr
999,3hPa
vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Nov 2010 às 19:31)

boa noite

Dia de céu em geral muito nublado por grandes cumulus, alguns com topo tipo bigorna, ocasionais aguaceiros fortes, também boas abertas.
Temperatura máxima de *12.6ºC* com mínima até agora de *7.9ºC*.

Por agora estão *9.7ºC* e *63% hr*


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de aguaceiros e boas abertas, com vento moderado durante todo o dia.

Max: 11,8ºC

Min: 6,2ºC

Precip: 7,1mm


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Está mesmo por cima de Obidos



podia vir mais para cima, mas esta já passo. Agora é esperar por outra célula ANIMADA!


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O dia foi de aguaceiros e boas abertas, com vento moderado durante todo o dia.
> 
> ...



Lousano, sabes se a serra da lousã tem neve ?


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Vai chovendo fraco com 7.5ºC

A máxima foi de 12.8ºC

A mínima de 6.2ºC ainda poderá ser batida até à meia noite


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Por aqui ainda nada, durante a tarde ainda houve um aguaceiro moderado.

Esperemos que tenha sorte desta vez..


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 19:47)

dASk disse:


> trovoadapower por agora nada de nada! so vê-los ao longe a Norte de Lisboa! mas tou a contar com alguma coisa para esta noite!



Acabei de ver um a norte daqui, mas sem ruido...
Temperatura a subir 9,8ºC

Precip. - 10,1mm


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

Mix disse:


> Lousano, sabes se a serra da lousã tem neve ?



Não tenho conhecimento, mas se tiver é apenas nos pontos mais altos da serra.

A temperatura está muito elevada. Mais para interior é possível encontrar a cotas mais baixas, por exemplo na serra de Açor.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

mortagua disse:


> podia vir mais para cima, mas esta já passo. Agora é esperar por outra célula ANIMADA!



Por informações que tive, essa célula já passava a zona de Alfeizerão e dirigia-se para NE.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

Boa noite.

Céu muito nublado, alguns relâmpagos a Norte, e 10,5ºC de temperatura, a subir.

Humidade nos 63% e pressão nos 999 hPa.


----------



## rafarodrigues (30 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Pelas Caldas da Rainha vai trovejando num espaço entre 1 a 2 m consecutivamente desde as 19:30 chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Temperatura nos 11,1ºC a subir, e 997 hPa, já consigo ouvir alguns trovões!


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

Lousano disse:


> Por informações que tive, essa célula já passava a zona de Alfeizerão e dirigia-se para NE.



Sim, mas passou ao lado, para chegar aqui era preciso vir para N...
Aproximam-se mais duas muito juntas espero haja festa eléctrica.


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 20:08)

mortagua disse:


> Sim, mas passou ao lado, para chegar aqui era preciso vir para N...
> Aproximam-se mais duas muito juntas espero haja festa eléctrica.



Aqui chove muito já á 30 mim mas nada de trovoada..

E olhando para oeste não vejo nada de relampagos..


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

Mix disse:


> Aqui chove muito já á 30 mim mas nada de trovoada..
> 
> E olhando para oeste não vejo nada de relampagos..



o mais provável e que a célula tenha perdido força e por isso já só leva chuva e nada de trovoada :S


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2010 às 20:19)

Toda a gente aqui ouve trovões menos eu...desde ontem à noite até agora, silencio absoluto, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos( até nisso é pior, nem granizo nem nada) definitivamente aqui o Cartaxo é um mau sitio para as Células "bombarem" e haver animação...não dá


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Boas 

Pouco faltava para as 20h quando passou por aqui um bom temporal... Chuva forte que renderam uns 3,2mm, vento com rajadas também fortes mas nada de trovoada... 

Chove fraco, a temp. já esteve nos 10,2ºC mas agora baixou para os 9,4ºC
Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

DMiguel disse:


> Esse mesmo de São martinho do Porto, passou por aqui agora.
> 
> Meu deus, que estrondo!
> 
> ...



Em Pataias foi o mesmo! E parece que se estão a prepara mais.. Nós aqui mais perto da costa, é sempre a apanha-los! =)


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 20:35)

Mix disse:


> Pessoal, ainda conseguem ver os relampagos ou já acabaram ?
> 
> Eu deixei de os ver..
> 
> Começou a chover...



Por aqui tambem parou,, Deve ser uma pausa para jantar qualquer coisa! 
Temp. Actual: 4ºc!!


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

Pisfip disse:


> Por aqui tambem parou,, Deve ser uma pausa para jantar qualquer coisa!
> Temp. Actual: 4ºc!!



Deve ser, foram recarregar baterias e já aí vem bombar a seguir (ou não)..


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Mix disse:


> Deve ser, foram recarregar baterias e já aí vem bombar a seguir (ou não)..



Pois - "ou não"   
Se não voltarem passo-me dos carretes


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Que bonita célula que se aproxima da margem sul, e vem activa 
Não te dissipes


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Que bonita célula que se aproxima da margem sul, e vem activa
> Não te dissipes



Onde, onde?!? 

Às 19h15 caiu durante uns minutos uma valente bátega de granizo por aqui, mas foi coisa rápida. Dá para ver que no mar a noroeste de Lisboa há muitos relâmpagos, mas nada por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Microburst disse:


> Onde, onde?!?
> 
> Às 19h15 caiu durante uns minutos uma valente bátega de granizo por aqui, mas foi coisa rápida. Dá para ver que no mar a noroeste de Lisboa há muitos relâmpagos, mas nada por aqui.



Pelo sat. estou a vê-la entrar por aqui a dentro e nao descarrega nada


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

Registos de 30 de Novembro 2010

Mínima: *6,8ºC*
Máxima: *12,5ºC*

De momento estão *8,9ºC*.


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 21:25)

estão a enfraquecer muito à medida que entram por terra dentro  por aqui já não chove a algum tempo! mas estou com fé daquela linha com bom aspecto a w de Lisboa! parece que a passadeira está estendida para ela entrar por aqui fora  mas já não digo nada..!


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Temp. 9,5ºC 
Precip. 13.5mm 

Céu muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

dASk disse:


> estão a enfraquecer muito à medida que entram por terra dentro  por aqui já não chove a algum tempo! mas estou com fé daquela linha com bom aspecto a w de Lisboa! parece que a passadeira está estendida para ela entrar por aqui fora  mas já não digo nada..!



Hoje já lá vão 13.5mm


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2010 às 21:28)

sigo com 8,2mm :P se não for hoje ganho amanhã.. lol


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Hoje já lá vão 13.5mm



Como vocês têm tão pouco, eu registei 40mm, eu começo a pensar que esta errado, mas ninguém mexe no meu pluviometro....


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 21:37)

mortagua disse:


> Como vocês têm tão pouco, eu registei 40mm, eu começo a pensar que esta errado, mas ninguém mexe no meu pluviometro....



Ham....tu estás em Leiria e eu em Setúbal... normal haver grande diferença na acumulação 

Ontem tive precipitação a menos, hoje tenho a mais e começo a pensar que está errada 

PS: as células no mar parece que nunca mais acabam


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

Vamos lá ver se chegam cá "trovejosamente" activas, isso é o que interessa. 

É a segunda vez em poucos minutos que vejo a Serra de Sintra recortada por um relâmpago, o que significa de onde estou que ainda se encontra no mar. Dados neste momento à beira-Tejo: vento moderado de Oeste, temperatura 8,8ºC, 90%hr e pressão 999hpa.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Reflexo do tempo que vivemos. As temperaturas mínimas na estação mais monótona do continente (Cabo Carvoeiro) caíram 5ºC neste episódio de tempo frio. A amplitude térmica aumentou para 8ºC, talvez das mais elevadas do ano.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

A Temp. é que podia baixar mais um pouco..
Agora 4ºc, ceu limpo e muito frriiioo! 
Pela serra de Aire vao surgir boas noticias de mais alguns aguaceirozitos de neve ou nem por isso?!


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

mortagua disse:


> Como vocês têm tão pouco, eu registei 40mm, eu começo a pensar que esta errado, mas ninguém mexe no meu pluviometro....



Só tu o poderás dizer. Esse volume de água só é compativel com fortes chuvadas.

Por ex: 2 horas de chuva forte consecutiva, dará esse valor.


----------



## Profetaa (30 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Boas.
Por cá caiu algum granizo ao final da tarde.
Neste momento ceu pouco nublado com relampagos a este e a oeste, mas cá ainda não deu nada.
Acomulei ate agora 6mm. Temperatura actual 6.2 Pressão 996.2hpa


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2010 às 22:07)

Pisfip disse:


> A Temp. é que podia baixar mais um pouco..
> Agora 4ºc, ceu limpo e muito frriiioo!
> Pela serra de Aire vao surgir boas noticias de mais alguns aguaceirozitos de neve ou nem por isso?!


Também queria saber!
Por aqui sigo com 6.0ºC e 12.0mm acumulados hoje.

Chegaram mesmo a cair os tais aguaceiros de neve?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Por aqui já á meia hora que chove, mas trovoada nada.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.8ºC

T.Minima: 3.0ºC


----------



## NfrG (30 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Aqui na Amadora 7,9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Lousano disse:


> Só tu o poderás dizer. Esse volume de água só é compativel com fortes chuvadas.
> 
> Por ex: 2 horas de chuva forte consecutiva, dará esse valor.



por aqui caiu bastante granizo e chuva muito forte durante 20min, ao meio-dia.
depois só voltou a chover as 15h, um aguaceiro moderado a forte de cerca de 15min. depois voltou a cair um aguaceiro muito curto mas forte! foi isto, mas retirando o que acumulei durante a noite(10mm) da 30mm durante o dia...


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

thunderboy disse:


> Também queria saber!
> Por aqui sigo com 6.0ºC e 12.0mm acumulados hoje.
> 
> Chegaram mesmo a cair os tais aguaceiros de neve?



Oh Yeah! Por volta das 10h30, uma colega minha estava comigo ao telefone e mais tarde mostrou-me o video. Depois quando mo passar, posto aqui.
Era bom, acredito que la em cima esteja no limite para tal.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

mortagua disse:


> por aqui caiu bastante granizo e chuva muito forte durante 20min, ao meio-dia.
> depois só voltou a chover as 15h, um aguaceiro moderado a forte de cerca de 15min. depois voltou a cair um aguaceiro muito curto mas forte! foi isto, mas retirando o que acumulei durante a noite(10mm) da 30mm durante o dia...



É bem provável que os dados estejam correctos.. =) Foram poucos aguaceiros mas fortes!


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

mortagua disse:


> por aqui caiu bastante granizo e chuva muito forte durante 20min, ao meio-dia.
> depois só voltou a chover as 15h, um aguaceiro moderado a forte de cerca de 15min. depois voltou a cair um aguaceiro muito curto mas forte! foi isto, mas retirando o que acumulei durante a noite(10mm) da 30mm durante o dia...



O teu pluviómetro é caseiro ?


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O teu pluviómetro é caseiro ?



sim, mas tem dado sempre certo, e eu tiro sempre 3mm de margem de erro :S


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

mortagua disse:


> por aqui caiu bastante granizo e chuva muito forte durante 20min, ao meio-dia.
> depois só voltou a chover as 15h, um aguaceiro moderado a forte de cerca de 15min. depois voltou a cair um aguaceiro muito curto mas forte! foi isto, mas retirando o que acumulei durante a noite(10mm) da 30mm durante o dia...



Pelos teus relatos, dificilmente se atingiria 20mm.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Pisfip disse:


> Oh Yeah! Por volta das 10h30, uma colega minha estava comigo ao telefone e mais tarde mostrou-me o video. Depois quando mo passar, posto aqui.
> Era bom, acredito que la em cima esteja no limite para tal.



E qual foi a zona ?

5.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

mortagua disse:


> sim, mas tem dado sempre certo, e eu tiro sempre 3mm de margem de erro :S



Como calculas isso ? atenção que o teu pluviómetro pode ter uma fuga qualquer onde possa entrar água, que foi o que aconteceu comigo, um pequeno furinho na tampa (que acumulava água quando chovia muito) vazou por esse furo e num dia acumulei 67mm 

Atenção também à zona onde o colocas... afasta-o de telhados, árvores etc


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como calculas isso ? atenção que o teu pluviómetro pode ter uma fuga qualquer onde possa entrar água, que foi o que aconteceu comigo, um pequeno furinho na tampa (que acumulava água quando chovia muito) vazou por esse furo e num dia acumulei 67mm
> 
> Atenção também à zona onde o colocas... afasta-o de telhados, árvores etc



é um recipiente cilíndrico, não é uma garrafa, fuga não tem e esta relativamente afastado de árvores e telhado, cerca de 3m +-


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Por São Martinho do Porto e por hoje, creio que a festa acabou...
Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes, e no final da tarde, acompanhados por uma boa trovoada e granizo...
E vento moderado com rajadas...
Agora, está o céu estrelado, com 7.8ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Sigo com 10,0ºC, embora já tenha tido 8,9ºC.


Uma panorâmica desta manhã:


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Há meia hora houve aqui uma chuvada forte com direito a trovoada mas sem granizo que eu tenha visto. De momento não chove.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

mortagua disse:


> é um recipiente cilíndrico, não é uma garrafa, fuga não tem e esta relativamente afastado de árvores e telhado, cerca de 3m +-



Como calculas isso para obteres a quantidade em mm ?


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com 10,0ºC, embora já tenha tido 8,9ºC.
> 
> 
> Uma panorâmica desta manhã:



Sempre em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## NfrG (30 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Que grande foto Gilmet! 
Por aqui tudo muito calmo, e espero que nada aconteça, quero ter uma noite sem interrupções, não ando a dormir nada.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Aproxima-se uma boa linha de instabilidade


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:32)

thunderboy disse:


> E qual foi a zona ?
> 
> 5.8ºC



No alto dos Alvados, junto ás grutas. =)


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Chove muito agora pingas grossas!!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Recomeça aqui a chover, fraco nada de especial...


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por São Martinho do Porto e por hoje, creio que a festa acabou...
> Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes, e no final da tarde, acompanhados por uma boa trovoada e granizo...
> E vento moderado com rajadas...
> Agora, está o céu estrelado, com 7.8ºC...



Não me parece.. Da uma olhada no Sat24.
Mostra uma celula em cima de nós praticamente por volta das 23h.

4.2ºc com tendencia para subir.


----------



## Rainy (30 Nov 2010 às 22:35)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Aproxima-se uma boa linha de instabilidade



Onde?
A dirigir-se para Lix?


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

É pingas grossas é... um belo aguaceiro de granizo que durou pouco mais de 1 minuto


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como calculas isso para obteres a quantidade em mm ?



eu não calculo, eu dei os dados(raio de 4.5cm) já no meio do tópico e um rapaz fez os cálculos e disse-me que se o meu pluviometro apontasse 1mm e porque tinha chovido 1mm ...


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Rainy disse:


> Onde?
> A dirigir-se para Lix?



http://www.sat24.com/sp

repara naquele conjunto de células que se estão a juntar


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Trovoadapower disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/sp
> 
> repara naquele conjunto de células que se estão a juntar




ia indicar isso mesmo agora


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

tenho jogo amanha, mas ainda vou esperar ate a meia noite para ver se apanho este conjunto de células que se poderá tornar num só


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

mortagua disse:


> eu não calculo, eu dei os dados(raio de 4.5cm) já no meio do tópico e um rapaz fez os cálculos e disse-me que se o meu pluviometro apontasse 1mm e porque tinha chovido 1mm ...



Faz o seguinte, eu também tenho essa folha de cálculo do Exel.

A abertura da tua recolha tem 0,006362m quadrados.

Divides o número de L que caiu pela área acima e dá-te o valor em mm.

Na folha de Exel tens esses 0,006362m quadrados?


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Faz o seguinte, eu também tenho essa folha de cálculo do Exel.
> 
> A abertura da tua recolha tem 0,006362m quadrados.
> 
> ...



Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas podes explicar melhor?  ...


----------



## thunderboy (30 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Pisfip disse:


> No alto dos Alvados, junto ás grutas. =)




Isso situa-se +- a 450m de altitude
Normalmente uso de guia os 550m onde estão os restaurante um pouco acima de Serra de Santo António.
Quando consegues disponibilizar o video, se conseguires?
4.9ºC


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

nelson972 disse:


> Já tinha reparado nesta mancha clara, esta manhã, que pouco tempo durou.
> Um aguaceiro limpou tudo pouco tempo depois.
> Estranhei que fosse neve, pois não vi nenhuma aqui, mesmo ao lado.
> Foi mesmo localizado  !



Realmente parece ser uma mancha qualquer na imagem (problema da lente ou da desencriptação da imagem), isso neve não será certamente, até porque algo com essa extensão teria sido noticiado (essa mancha tem pelo menos 50km). E para ser neve ou granizo teria de haver muita acumulação para ser perceptível a tão longa distancia. Pode igualmente ser alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chuviscar, embora seja mesmo muito fraco o chuvisco.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Por aqui lá vai chovende, ora fraco, ora moderado.
Acumulei 8mm, desde as 00:00.
Agora céu nublado e 8.6ºC, o vento é fraco, embora hajam algumas rajadas.

*Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite ...*


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Isso situa-se +- a 450m de altitude
> Normalmente uso de guia os 550m onde estão os restaurante um pouco acima de Serra de Santo António.
> Quando consegues disponibilizar o video, se conseguires?
> 4.9ºC



Pois, o problema ta em consegui-lo... 
Ah Oui! Tambem eu fiquei assim quando ela me ligou! Ela tava lá naquela altura!


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

actioman disse:


> Realmente parece ser uma mancha qualquer na imagem (problema da lente ou da desencriptação da imagem), isso neve não será certamente, até porque algo com essa extensão teria sido noticiado (essa mancha tem pelo menos 50km). E para ser neve ou granizo teria de haver muita acumulação para ser perceptível a tão longa distancia. Pode igualmente ser alguma nebulosidade.



Tambem eu nao acreditava, dado ate ter conhecimento da altura daquel alto! 450m +/- Algo muito pontual e localizado. Vou tentar quinta que a minha amiga me passe o video! =)


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui parou de chover mas o céu continua nublado.


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

mortagua disse:


> Desculpa a minha egnorância, mas podes explicar melhor?  ...



Eu vou te explicar como fiz o meu para ver se entendes 

Como recolheita da chuva tenho um funil que colei com silicone a uma tampa que tapa o balde. Dentro desse balde (que protege o recipiente que depois serve para medir em litros a chuva que caiu) está la o meu medidor de líquidos para onde cai a chuva directamente através do funil. 

 Depois vejo quantos Litros caíram através desse recipiente (medidor de líquidos)
e divido o que me der pela área da recolheita (área da abertura do funil).

Se continuares a não perceber diz que eu tento explicar de outra forma


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu vou te explicar como fiz o meu para ver se entendes
> 
> Como recolheita da chuva tenho um funil que colei com silicone a uma tampa que tapa o balde. Dentro desse balde (que protege o recipiente que depois serve para medir em litros a chuva que caiu) está la o meu medidor de líquidos para onde cai a chuva directamente através do funil.
> 
> ...



então, o recipiente tem capacidade para um litro, mas só tem marcações de 0.1, 0.2 etc. até 1,0ou seja um litro ...


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Temp. 8,5ºC
Precipitação desde as 0h - 17,2mm


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

mortagua disse:


> então, o recipiente tem capacidade para um litro, mas só tem marcações de 0.1, 0.2 etc. até 1,0ou seja um litro ...



Pois, tal como o meu medidor..está de 100ml em 100ml...o que eu fiz foi fazer eu uma régua de acordo com o meu medidor...sempre é mais facil


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Céu pouco nublado e 8,4ºC

*Peço desculpa pelo off-topic *


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pois, tal como o meu medidor..está de 100ml em 100ml...o que eu fiz foi fazer eu uma régua de acordo com o meu medidor...sempre é mais facil



entao, 0,1 tem 2,5cm por isso como divido cada centímetro em ml?


----------



## BrOliveira (1 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite a todos,

depois de assistir a um espectáculo de trovoada e granizo na A8 desde Loures até à marinha Grande hoje por volta das 18h30 

Na zona da saída de Torres Vedras sul estava o caos instalado com carros a travar e a abrigarem-se debaixo dos viadutos....só visto!!

Condições actuais: 5ºC, 93% HR,999 hPa, 8Km\h WSW


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 6,7ºC


----------



## kikofra (1 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

Ontem houve brutal aguaceiro de granizo com uma grande acumulação este aguaceiro foi por volta da uma e meia e as 2h da manha ainda havia zonas com montes de granizo. Acho que tenho algumas fotos mas tiradas algumas horas depois só


----------

